# El drama se está apoderando de las mujeres en proceso de derroición



## Jeffrey Lebowski (12 Sep 2022)

Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.

Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.

Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.


----------



## LoVeíaVenir (12 Sep 2022)

Pues que adopte un niño en Latinoamérica


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (12 Sep 2022)

Los gatos pueden llenar el vació existencial que ella padece, mínimo dos gatos, ya luego puede optar por mas si lo desea. En caso de que el marido la abandone, un perro para cuidarla y follar al perro cuando las ganas aprieten.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (12 Sep 2022)

Acabará comprándose uno de algún pantone oscuro, que es lo que se lleva. O en la clase de.zumba trabajará la cadera cabalgando un mozalbete al que le suben mejor los salmones que al marido


----------



## Perro marroquí (12 Sep 2022)

No tener hijos es la auténtica muerte en vida para una mujer ( y para hombre también aunque menos ) . Es clara candidata esta señora a acabar con gatos y sobredosis de lexatines


----------



## polnet (12 Sep 2022)

El drama nos tocará a todos, pues todos tenemos mujeres cerca y aún siendo verdad que son mucho más manipulables e influenciables, estamos todos jodidos.
Aun ayer me contaron una historia, mujer con problemas mentales hace dos años y por arte de magia le caen 600€ al mes porque alguien dijo que era víctima de violencia de género, el año pasado ya aprende y denuncia ella, y los 600€ al mes se convierten en pago único de 9000€ y que creéis que pasará este año…


----------



## remosinganas (12 Sep 2022)

que adopte un mena, tendra un 2x1


----------



## stuka (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. *Comenzó con 35 *a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.




¿Eres gilipollas?

Y más vale que no tenga larva de modo "natural"................porque lo más seguro es que salga mongo..............COMO TÚ.


----------



## paketazo (12 Sep 2022)

Si está de buen ver, aquí en burbuja hay esperma de pura sangre dispuesto a cubrirla al modo tradicional por una suma de dinero acorde a cuatro salarios de su marido.

Se garantiza el gozo de la susodicha, y a parte se le permite al marido fijarse en los detalles para que su matrimonio mejore en la actividad procreativa.

Ya sabes dile que se abra cuenta en burbuja y su alma se preñará... a pelito.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Sep 2022)




----------



## Wasi (12 Sep 2022)

Acabo de leer que a Sonia Monroy le han extirpado el útero y está traumatizada por no poder tener hijos

49 palos


----------



## stuka (12 Sep 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Acabo de leer que a Sonia Monroy le han extirpado el útero y está traumatizada por no poder tener hijos
> 
> 49 palos




Pues no sé, pero me parece una especie de apisonadora:



Quizás si se conforma con un corta-césped....


----------



## Chortina de Humo (12 Sep 2022)

Y ahora con la ponzoña metida en el cuerpo, mas dificil aun


----------



## Gorrino (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



JODER Y QUÉ SE ESPERABAN.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Sep 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Acabo de leer que a Sonia Monroy le han extirpado el útero y está traumatizada por no poder tener hijos
> 
> 49 palos



ESA NO ERA MÁS QUE UNA PUTA, Y PARA MÁS INRI, DE BUENA FAMILIA. PODÍA HABER TENIDO UN EMPLEO BUENO, DENTRO DE LO NORMAL, ENCHUFADA POR SU PAPI, Y HABER TENIDO PROLE. DARWIN SIEMPRE GANA.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Sep 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No tener hijos es la auténtica muerte en vida para una mujer ( y para hombre también aunque menos ) . Es clara candidata esta señora a acabar con gatos y sobredosis de lexatines



DESPUÉS BAJA MÉDICA POR DEPRESIÓN. ESTE SISTEMA ECONÓMICO CHARIL ES INSOSTENIBLE.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (12 Sep 2022)

es el caso paradigmático de la mujer ezpañorda de hoy.

folleteo, tinderismo, viajecitos, postureo y jijijjaismo hasta los 35, que pillan a un pringao para que se case y tenga larvas, ya si eso con inseminaciones y tratamientos
mi abuelo decía, si alguien no ha madurado con 20 años, ya nunca lo hará

la élites están haciendo muy bien su trabajo en exterminar a los blancos, convertir a sus mujeres en eternas niñatas


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



La inmensa mayoría se pasa su juventud saltando de polla en polla de malote moronegro y al llegar a los 30-35 les entran las prisas y enganchan a un pringao a los que rechazaban para colarles un Fast Family Plan.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## grom (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



La verdad es que pena ninguna. Que les den por culo.

Tienen lo que merecen.


----------



## tucco (12 Sep 2022)

Muy poca consideración hacia los gatos veo aquí en Burbuja. Para trauma, el de los felinos que, contra su voluntad, son obligados a convivir con estas taradas. Ni siquiera los animalistas denuncian el daño psicológico que las locas del coño causan a sus pobres mascotas.


----------



## DVD1975 (12 Sep 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No tener hijos es la auténtica muerte en vida para una mujer ( y para hombre también aunque menos ) . Es clara candidata esta señora a acabar con gatos y sobredosis de lexatines



Jajaa anda vete a vivir a la época de Franco.


----------



## poppom (12 Sep 2022)

Pero lejos de analizar cuál es la causa de su mal y ser solidarias con sus hermanas de tribu españolas, para que estas no tengan que pasar por lo mismo, lo que harán será doblar la apuesta e hincharse a pastillas + gatos y perrijos y/o apoyar con fuerza el feminismo


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No tener hijos es la auténtica muerte en vida para una mujer ( y para hombre también aunque menos ) . Es clara candidata esta señora a acabar con gatos y sobredosis de lexatines



Anda que no hay mujeres felices sin hijos... entre ellas mi hija y una de mis hermanas. Y hombres felices sin hijos también (mis dos hijos y otro de mis hermanos). Qué cerrados de mente pensando que una mujer solo puede ser feliz pariendo. Hay mucha gente que no desea hijos. Ahora el que desea y no los puede tener...está jodido, es cierto.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Jajaa anda vete a vivir a la época de Franco.



Aquí hay gente que no sé en qué siglo se ha quedado.


----------



## ray merryman (12 Sep 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Si está de buen ver aquí en burbuja hay esperma de pura sangre dispuesto a cubrirla al modo tradicional por una suma de dinero acorde a cuatro salarios de su marido.
> 
> Se garantiza el gozo de la susodicha, y a parte se le permite al marido fijarse en los detalles para que su matrimonio mejore en la actividad procreativa.
> 
> Ya sabes dile que se abra cuenta en burbuja y su alma se preñará



En el foro sois poesía pura cuando queréis


----------



## ray merryman (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Anda que no hay mujeres felices sin hijos... entre ellas mi hija y una de mis hermanas. Y hombres felices sin hijos también (mis dos hijos y otro de mis hermanos). Qué cerrados de mente pensando que una mujer solo puede ser feliz pariendo. Hay mucha gente que no desea hijos. Ahora el que desea y no los puede tener...está jodido, es cierto.



Exacto el foro es la contradicción y misoginia en estado puro.


----------



## LangostaPaco (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



Seguro que está kakunada, un Darwin en toda regla


----------



## Akira. (12 Sep 2022)

Siempre señaláis a las mujeres, pero los hombres tampoco es que quieran algo serio, hay mucho tarado mental. 
El borreguismo español no entiende de sexo, el resto que no nos identificamos con esta sociedad suicida, quedamos marginados/as


----------



## Chortina de Humo (12 Sep 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Siempre señaláis a las mujeres, pero los hombres tampoco es que quieran algo serio, hay mucho tarado mental.
> El borreguismo español no entiende de sexo, el resto que no nos identificamos con esta sociedad suicida, quedamos marginados/as



Exacto!
Que yo veo muchisimo eterno adolescente con 40 palos y aun saliendo de fiesta y/o poniendose hasta arriba.
Es general, sociedad infantilizada


----------



## inteño (12 Sep 2022)

Mis favoritas son las que tiran la toalla con treinta y pocos, entran en la vidorra de Tinder, viajecitos y cervecitas... y con treinta y muchos tratan de volver al plan original. Con hilarantes consecuencias.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (12 Sep 2022)

A los fabricantes de ansiolíticos, vino blanco y de wiskas le gusta este hilo


----------



## Expat (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Anda que no hay mujeres felices sin hijos... entre ellas mi hija y una de mis hermanas. Y hombres felices sin hijos también (mis dos hijos y otro de mis hermanos). Qué cerrados de mente pensando que una mujer solo puede ser feliz pariendo. Hay mucha gente que no desea hijos. Ahora el que desea y no los puede tener...está jodido, es cierto.



Si eres feliz sabiendo que nunca seras abuelo a pesar de tener 3 hijos, pues oye, de todo tiene que haber en este mundo. Yo me replantearia que he hecho como padre para que ninguno de mis hijos crea en la familia.


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



Que se jodan y adopten un gato.


----------



## pacomer (12 Sep 2022)

Le meterá una viogen al marido por abuso psicológico y machirulo fashitah ispainol y se buscará ua pollaza moronegra que la preñe bien de lefa hiperespermica africana luego de innumerables intentos. El africano no se cansa.


----------



## Lady_A (12 Sep 2022)

¿Los crios se tienen por esporas? Entiendo yo que su marido decia algo.

Si comenzo a los 35 el marido de 37 ya lo tenia desde bastante antes. Tampoco quiso darse mucha prisa ¿no? Era tan tonto como ella o infantil.

Siempre cargando contra las mujeres aunque tengan pareja y los niños sean cosa de dos.



Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.


----------



## toroloco (12 Sep 2022)

unos perros, cuatro o cinco y ya


----------



## Expat (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



Hoy en dia es mas normal en España ser madre con 30 y muchos e incluso 40, que serlo antes de los 30. Eso no lo he visto en ningun pais, y conozco bien unos cuantos. Es un signo de decadencia total de nuestra sociedad. Ya veremos que pasa cuando no haya medicos suficientes, ni enfermeras ni personal en muchos sectores... porque nadie cree que los menas y toda la chusma que nos llega vayan a reemplazar a esos profesionales o a ni tan siquiera currar en algo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2022)

TODAS las europeas de esta generación llegarán a la menopausia en 2030 sin haber tenido hijos.

El gran reemplazo habrá terminado mucho antes de lo previsto.

Una limpieza étnica es un suceso que ocurre en el transcurso de una generación. Una población que vivía en un sitio ya no está y ahora son otros humanos con otra genética. 

Ha sucedido innumerables veces a lo largo de la historia.


----------



## Expat (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Los crios se tienen por esporas? Entiendo yo que su marido decia algo.
> 
> Si comenzo a los 35 el marido de 37 ya lo tenia desde bastante antes. Tampoco quiso darse mucha prisa ¿no? Era tan tonto como ella o infantil.
> 
> Siempre cargando contra las mujeres aunque tengan pareja y los niños sean cosa de dos.



Por mucho que un hombre quiera ser padre, es la mujer la que manda y ordena en este tema (has visto hombres embarazados?), y actualmente es ciencia ficcion que una española desee ser madre joven. No casa con el tipo de sociedad infantil y hedonista que hemos creado.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Sep 2022)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> Acabará comprándose uno de algún pantone oscuro, que es lo que se lleva. O en la clase de.zumba trabajará la cadera cabalgando* un mozalbete al que le suben mejor los salmones que al marido*






A lo mejor es que el río está tan contaminado que por muchos salmones que se manden van directos a la muerte.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (12 Sep 2022)

Es el signo de nuestros tiempos. Mujeres que con 40 empiezan a plantearse tener hijos, hombres de 40 que se ponen a correr maratones... "Los límites los pones tú", y todo eso, que queda muy bien en el anuncio de CocaCola pero cuando te pones a hacerlo, no sale como esperabas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Sep 2022)

Pepitacus Habilis dijo:


> Es el signo de nuestros tiempos. Mujeres que con 40 empiezan a plantearse tener hijos, hombres de 40 que se ponen a correr maratones... "Los límites los pones tú", y todo eso, que queda muy bien en el anuncio de CocaCola pero cuando te pones a hacerlo, no sale como esperabas.




Hay que mirarlo por el lado bueno, está habiendo una selección natural. Todos los alucinados con cerebros defectuosos morirán sin hijos. Y aquellos que son realistas, inteligentes e impermeables a la ingeniería social los tendrán.


----------



## AEM (12 Sep 2022)

no querían renunciar a su feminidad y biología para ser un sucedáneo de hombre?
ahora se dan cuenta del error y de que la función principal de la mujer es parir, no proveer


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Si eres feliz sabiendo que nunca seras abuelo a pesar de tener 3 hijos, pues oye, de todo tiene que haber en este mundo. Yo me replantearia que he hecho como padre para que ninguno de mis hijos crea en la familia.



Ellos son felices así, son muchachos humildes y trabajadores y poco dados a viajes y postureo, pero por ahora no quieren y lo tienen bastante claro y dudo que cambien de opinión. Yo a día de hoy no tendría hijos tampoco, los tuve cuando había esperanza de prosperar y de tener un país mejor.


----------



## vienedelejos (12 Sep 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Siempre señaláis a las mujeres, pero los hombres tampoco es que quieran algo serio, hay mucho tarado mental.



Los hombres con los que ellas quieren algo, en todo caso. Que son un grupito muy pequeño de hombres con respecto al total. Esos tienen para elegir, dar y tomar. Menuda vida de PlayBoy se está pegando ese grupito de elegidos. Como para dejarla por atarse a cualquiera de las mediocridades que les tiran fichas. Para un rato alguna vez que estén necesitados o lo quieran para ya, sí. Para otras cosas....

El tema es que, hoy día, todas tienen acceso a contactar con esos hombres gracias a Tinder y demás. He ahí la diferencia con respecto a tiempos pasados (no muy lejanos).


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

AEM dijo:


> no querían renunciar a su feminidad y biología para ser un sucedáneo de hombre?
> ahora se dan cuenta del error y de que la función principal de la mujer es parir, no proveer



Reducir a las mujeres a un útero y a simples parideras, increíble.


----------



## pacomer (12 Sep 2022)

AEM dijo:


> no querían renunciar a su feminidad y biología para ser un sucedáneo de hombre?
> ahora se dan cuenta del error y de que la función principal de la mujer es parir, no proveer



Eso les pasa por hacerle caso a tiparracas como la ireno montero que predica exactamente lo contrario de lo que hace: preñarse de joven  por el jefe machirulo y parir una larva detrás de la otra mientras aconseja a las demás emborracharse, abortar y viogenizar.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> A los fabricantes de ansiolíticos, vino blanco y de wiskas le gusta este hilo



¿En serio crees que los ansiolíticos los toman solo gente sin hijos? Os sorprenderíais pero gente con hijos tomando pastillas, y en consultas de psicólogos y psiquiatras más que solteros. Y gente que se suicida, con hijos muchos.
La fórmula de la felicidad no es tener hijos.


----------



## Lady_A (12 Sep 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Por mucho que un hombre quiera ser padre, es la mujer la que manda y ordena en este tema (has visto hombres embarazados?), y actualmente es ciencia ficcion que una española desee ser madre joven. No casa con el tipo de sociedad infantil y hedonista que hemos creado.



Embarazados no, pero he visto hombres planificando con su mujer su paternidad, mas de uno, mas de dos y muchos mas de tres. Si ella empezó a intentarlo a los 35 es porque ambos lo decidieron así. Es una decisión conjunta porque ambos deben cambiar su vida. El atraso de la maternidad tambien lo es, por causas económicas del núcleo familiar o hedonismo, pero es algo conjunto



Avulense64 dijo:


> ¿En serio crees que los ansiolíticos los toman solo gente sin hijos? Os sorprenderíais pero gente con hijos tomando pastillas, y en consultas de psicólogos y psiquiatras más que solteros. Y gente que se suicida, con hijos muchos.
> La fórmula de la felicidad no es tener hijos.



En los casos que yo conozco son los que no tienen hijos quienes no toman ningún tipo de ansiolítico. Precisamente los que si lo tienen, los toman, desde pastillas para dormir hasta antidepresivos pero habra de todo.


----------



## geremi (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



Totalmente cierto... pero según lo cuentas parece que el hombre no tuviera culpa... seguro que él no ha estado jijijeando. Y muy probablemente empezaron a intentarlo ella con 35 y el con 37 por insistencia de ella. Qué lo mismo son sus soldaditos los que ni se menean, conozco varios casos donde no podían tener hijos y en ambos por una calidad pésima de espermatozoides (cerca de la cuarentena y, mínimo, dos décadas de alcohol, tabaco y porros prácticamente a diario).


----------



## Anonimo23 (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Anda que no hay mujeres felices sin hijos... entre ellas mi hija y una de mis hermanas. Y hombres felices sin hijos también (mis dos hijos y otro de mis hermanos). Qué cerrados de mente pensando que una mujer solo puede ser feliz pariendo. Hay mucha gente que no desea hijos. Ahora el que desea y no los puede tener...está jodido, es cierto.



osea ninguno de tus hijos tiene hijos

tienes que haber sido un padre de mierda pero de mierda y haber cagado verdaderos retrasados

me viene a la mente ver a mis padres con mis sobrinos y me queda claro que eres un tarado boomer de manual


----------



## ciberobrero (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.




Es al menos superejecutiva ganando millones? Porque es lo que las vendieron. Y ahora, al final, se quejan?


----------



## Akira. (12 Sep 2022)

vienedelejos dijo:


> Los hombres con los que ellas quieren algo, en todo caso. Que son un grupito muy pequeño de hombres con respecto al total. Esos tienen para elegir, dar y tomar. Menuda vida de PlayBoy se está pegando ese grupito de elegidos. Como para dejarla por atarse a cualquiera de las mediocridades que les tiran fichas. Para un rato alguna vez que estén necesitados o lo quieran para ya, sí. Para otras cosas....
> 
> El tema es que, hoy día, todas tienen acceso a contactar con esos hombres gracias a Tinder y demás. He ahí la diferencia con respecto a tiempos pasados (no muy lejanos).



Hay tios mediocres rechazando tías estupendas también, una oportunidad que les surge 1 vez cada 10 años y lo malgastan, luego claro la culpa siempre es de ella, y son chicas mentalmente sanas y que quieren algo serio. Y ellos portándose como niñados con casi 30 años o más.

La sociedad esta agilipollada, no nos cerremos a sexos.


----------



## geremi (12 Sep 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> osea ninguno de tus hijos tiene hijos
> 
> tienes que haber sido un padre de mierda pero de mierda y haber cagado verdaderos retrasados
> 
> me viene a la mente ver a mis padres con mis sobrinos y me queda claro que eres un tarado boomer de manual



El 80% no tiene/quiere tener hijos ¿es el 80% del foro verdaderos retrasados?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Aquí hay gente que no sé en qué siglo se ha quedado.



Seguramente los perros y los gatos te van a atender en el hospital de viejo, y te van a pagar la pensión.


----------



## Anonimo23 (12 Sep 2022)

geremi dijo:


> El 80% no tiene/quiere tener hijos ¿es el 80% del foro verdaderos retrasados?



preguntas si esto es un foro de autistas retrasados de mierda? jajajaj pues claro que si


----------



## Lady_A (12 Sep 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Totalmente cierto... pero según lo cuentas parece que el hombre no tuviera culpa... seguro que él no ha estado jijijeando. Y muy probablemente empezaron a intentarlo ella con 35 y el con 37 por insistencia de ella. Qué lo mismo son sus soldaditos los que ni se menean, conozco varios casos donde no podían tener hijos y en ambos por una calidad pésima de espermatozoides (cerca de la cuarentena y, mínimo, dos décadas de alcohol, tabaco y porros prácticamente a diario).




No hombre, que el tipo no ha tenido culpa ninguna en la decision conjunta de tener críos. El se mataba a quererlos desde los 30 pero ella era la que se resistía.

Eso pasa en la fantasia burbuja, muy probablemente era porque ambos pasaban hasta que la mujer se tuvo que poner firme (demasiado tarde) o porque no podían por motivos económicos.

Pero la culpa es de ella claro. Sera porque no conocemos como son las mujeres las que llevan rogando a su pareja meterse a ello desde años antes a empezar. Todos los casos que conozco son así y son ellos los que alargan el proceso por diferente motivo. Cuando la cosa se pone fea porque es si o si o los deja deciden ceder y decir el si.

¿porque creéis que muchas veces vienen los preñamientos por "sorpresa" por "olvido" de pastillas? Porque están hasta el moño de que le den largas. Otras cortan y luego ya no pueden encontrar nadie o encuentran uno en la misma onda de ser padre ya ya.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (12 Sep 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Totalmente cierto... pero según lo cuentas parece que el hombre no tuviera culpa... seguro que él no ha estado jijijeando. Y muy probablemente empezaron a intentarlo ella con 35 y el con 37 por insistencia de ella. Qué lo mismo son sus soldaditos los que ni se menean, conozco varios casos donde no podían tener hijos y en ambos por una calidad pésima de espermatozoides (cerca de la cuarentena y, mínimo, dos décadas de alcohol, tabaco y porros prácticamente a diario).



Pues sí, tienes razón, pero biológicamente él no está tan tocado. La mujer queda mucho más tocada que el hombre en fertilidad, acercándose a los 40 y pierde la esperanza en un momento. El hombre no pierde la esperanza nunca.

Y es esa esperanza perdida y ver que una ha llegado a la derroición lo que les lleva a las pastillas y engañarse con perros, gatos y tortugas.


----------



## patroclus (12 Sep 2022)

Lo que hay que hacer es tomar medidas para toda que todas las mujeres de los paises africanos, asiaticos y sudamericanos se dejen de parir hijos como si fueran conejas. 

Hay que reducir la población mundial porque esto es insostenible.

A ver si la masonada y los judios, en vez de empezar y acabar en Europa, se dedica a tomar medidas contra los continentes en que se reproducen de esa forma tan elevada y peligrosa.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Totalmente cierto... pero según lo cuentas parece que el hombre no tuviera culpa... seguro que él no ha estado jijijeando. Y muy probablemente empezaron a intentarlo ella con 35 y el con 37 por insistencia de ella. Qué lo mismo son sus soldaditos los que ni se menean, conozco varios casos donde no podían tener hijos y en ambos por una calidad pésima de espermatozoides (cerca de la cuarentena y, mínimo, dos décadas de alcohol, tabaco y porros prácticamente a diario).



La gente jijijea en general hasta los 35-40, ellas y ellos, aunque en foromisóginos qué van a decir, que solo ellas llevan vidas infantiles mientras ellos lloran por no poder casarse y tener 4 hijos jaja. Llevan vidas de salir todo el día, beber fumar...y luego las prisas. También la inestabilidad laboral retrasa mucho la decisión.
Y ya si se separan ni te cuento, la segunda juventuc aunque tengan 50 años.


----------



## Lady_A (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Pues sí, tienes razón, pero biológicamente él no está tan tocado. La mujer queda mucho más tocada que el hombre en fertilidad, acercándose a los 40 y pierde la esperanza en un momento. El hombre no pierde la esperanza nunca.
> 
> Y es esa esperanza perdida y ver que una ha llegado a la derroición lo que les lleva a las pastillas y engañarse con perros, gatos y tortugas.



Tu amigo no tiene culpa de nada, tu parienta si. Ya esta, ya te dimos la razon que es lo que tu querías. Sabemos que tu colega lleva insintiendo a tu parienta desde los 25 pero ella negándose rotundamente hasta los 35, el como no puede quedarse embarazado no podia hacer nada sino esperar a que ella cediera.

Menos lobos.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> No hombre, que el tipo no ha tenido culpa ninguna en la decision conjunta de tener críos. El se mataba a quererlos desde los 30 pero ella era la que se resistía.
> 
> Eso pasa en la fantasia burbuja, muy probablemente era porque ambos pasaban hasta que la mujer se tuvo que poner firme (demasiado tarde) o porque no podían por motivos económicos.
> 
> ...



En este caso es lo que han dicho varios; ella jijijeo hasta entrado los 30 y pilló un pardillo que no había ligado a penas en su vida. Pero ahora, ya con algo de experiencia, puede que vea que la cagó por aceptar a una ya tirando a vieja.

Los 30 no es los nuevos 20 ni pollas, los 30 es ya tirando a viejas para las mujeres.

Muchas se engañaran y dirán que los 30 no es ser vieja, que pueden jijijear unos años más, mientras pillan ansiolíticos, Netflix y pomeranias. Otras se van a Rep dominicana y a Bali a pillar polla morena jovenzuela.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Pues sí, tienes razón, pero biológicamente él no está tan tocado. La mujer queda mucho más tocada que el hombre en fertilidad, acercándose a los 40 y pierde la esperanza en un momento. El hombre no pierde la esperanza nunca.
> 
> Y es esa esperanza perdida y ver que una ha llegado a la derroición lo que les lleva a las pastillas y engañarse con perros, gatos y tortugas.



Eso es verdad, pero no nos engañemos, ser padre con más de 45...no tienes la misma energía ni de lejos, biológicamente podremos tener hijos hasta los 70 si quieres pero lo ideal es tenerlo de joven o luego es un machaque.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Seguramente los perros y los gatos te van a atender en el hospital de viejo, y te van a pagar la pensión.



Ah bueno que tú quieres hijos para que te limpien el trasero, hagan noche en el hospital y remen para pagarte la pensión   no os vais a llevar hostias ni nada.


----------



## Lady_A (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> En este caso es lo que han dicho varios; ella jijijeo hasta entrado los 30 y pilló un pardillo que no había ligado a penas en su vida. Pero ahora, ya con algo de experiencia, puede que vea que la cagó por aceptar a una ya tiranso a vieja.
> 
> Los 30 no es los nuevos 20 ni pollas, los 30 es ya tirando a viejas para las mujeres.



Y el pardillo quería tener hijos o ambos decidieron esperar 5 añazos?

Te repito que el hombre no es un ser pasivo en este tema.



Avulense64 dijo:


> La gente jijijea en general hasta los 35-40, ellas y ellos, aunque en foromisóginos qué van a decir, que solo ellas llevan vidas infantiles mientras ellos lloran por no poder casarse y tener 4 hijos jaja. Llevan vidas de salir todo el día, beber fumar...y luego las prisas. También la inestabilidad laboral retrasa mucho la decisión.
> Y ya si se separan ni te cuento, la segunda juventuc aunque tengan 50 años.



Que no, que era el quien llevaba desde los 30 insistiendo como un loco y por eso ella cedió 5 años mas tarde.

Un pobre martir


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Eso es verdad, pero no nos engañemos, ser padre con más de 45...no tienes la misma energía ni de lejos, biológicamente podremos tener hijos hasta los 70 si quieres pero lo ideal es tenerlo de joven o luego es un machaque.



Tienes razón y quien quiera a esa edad debe pensarlo bien. Gente con mucha pasta sí veo que los tienen a esas edad, porque pueden pagar niñera y otros temas para cuidarlos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Sep 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Acabo de leer que a Sonia Monroy le han extirpado el útero y está traumatizada por no poder tener hijos
> 
> 49 palos



¿Y a que estaba esperando, a tener 60?


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Y el pardillo quería tener hijos o ambos decidieron esperar 5 añazos?
> 
> Te repito que el hombre no es un ser pasivo en este tema.
> 
> ...



A ver si legalizan ya los vientres de alquiler, así los pobres hombres jóvenes de hoy podrán ser padres solos, están deseando hacerse cargo de un hijo ellos solitos, no dormir, no salir ni a tirar la basura, prisas, coles, gastos...luego ellos solos comerse la adolescencia de sus hijos. Ellos que no quieren saber nada de netflix, de viajes, de postureo, de gyms, de tecnología, de fardar de coche, de tinder, de folleteo... no duermen por la pena de no ser padres claro  .


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> La gente jijijea en general hasta los 35-40, ellas y ellos, aunque en foromisóginos qué van a decir, que solo ellas llevan vidas infantiles mientras ellos lloran por no poder casarse y tener 4 hijos jaja. Llevan vidas de salir todo el día, beber fumar...y luego las prisas. También la inestabilidad laboral retrasa mucho la decisión.
> Y ya si se separan ni te cuento, la segunda juventuc aunque tengan 50 años.





Lady_A dijo:


> Y el pardillo quería tener hijos o ambos decidieron esperar 5 añazos?
> 
> Te repito que el hombre no es un ser pasivo en este tema.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, el jijijijijjeo es por parte de ambos sexos.

La sociedad está quebrada. Yo lo achaco a internet.

Deberíamos apagar este invento del demonio y volver a las antiguas costumbres y VIDA NORMAL.


----------



## Common_Deletion (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Reducir a las mujeres a un útero y a simples parideras, increíble.



Los seres vivos, nacen, crecen, se reproducen y mueren; a lo mejor el que reduce a las mujeres a ser un número más de una empresa que solo busca el beneficio económico, eres tú. Si se te ocurre algo más profundo y fuera del ego de uno mismo que formar descendencia que lleve tu ADN y continúe tu linaje familiar, avisa. Supongo que saldrás con alguna tontería de "vivir experiencias" y "aprender nuevas cosas sobre este mundo". Si no dejas a nadie al que transmitir esa sabiduría, te lo vas a llevar a la tumba.
Os han perforado el cerebro de tal modo que ya ni siquiera veis en qué consiste la existencia humana, acojonante.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Tienes razón y quien quiera a esa edad debe pensarlo bien. Gente con mucha pasta sí veo que los tienen a esas edad, porque pueden pagar niñera y otros temas para cuidarlos.



Por eso veo una locura retrasarlo tanto, para ellas y ellos.
Y son ellas y ellos los que muchas veces pasan años haciendo el canelo de fiesta y viajes y luego las prisas y los lloros.
Pero son más los casos de gente que no tiene estabilidad laboral o se les va el sueldo en el piso y no les queda ni para pipas y por eso no tienen hijos.


----------



## LordEntrophy (12 Sep 2022)

La verdad, con los casos que conozco similares, casi que mejor no lo consigan ya ni de rebote/tratamiento de fertilidad. 

Las parejas que consiguen el ansiado bebé primerizo pasados los 40, suelen tener problemas de convivencia posteriores por una serie de problemas agravados por la edad -ya no se está tanto para esos trotes- de los cuales el mayor suele ser la "fundida de plomos" de las madres, que entran en una especie de "híper maternidad" y pierden toda noción de realidad centrando absolutamente todo en torno al bebé, sin hacerle tampoco ningún bien.


----------



## esforzado (12 Sep 2022)

conozco casos... y dos tipos de posicionamientos:

está la charo de 40, que tras ser debidamente marcada y empaquetada para la extinción mediante el método de "se te pasó el arroz querida", toma consciencia tardía de que sí que existe ese plan de extinción que llevaba veinte años negando... y que sus herramientas han sido el feminismo, la diversión, el aborto, la igualdad, la toma de los hijos como rehenes para sacar pasta, la tele, etc...

mi más sentido pésame a esas víctimas que han tardado demasiado en darse cuenta que las perjudicadas en esto del feminazismo iban a ser ellas mismas...

y por otro lado están las charos cuarentonas (las más de ellas), que tras ser debidamente marcadas y empaquetadas para la extinción mediante el método de "se te pasó el arroz querida", siguen diciendo que esto es culpa de los hombres... que si somos infantiles, poco confiables, egoístas, violentos, no nos comprometemos, etc...

esas, que se pudran... en realidad nos hacen un favor a los supervivientes del genocidio eliminando su linaje del acervo genético de la humanidad...

en ambos casos, con pena o sin ella, lo que se viene para la charo en cuestión es una lluvia de gatos, litio, y bromazepanes...


----------



## Lady_A (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> A ver si legalizan ya los vientres de alquiler, así los pobres hombres jóvenes de hoy podrán ser padres solos, están deseando hacerse cargo de un hijo ellos solitos, no dormir, no salir ni a tirar la basura, prisas, coles, gastos...luego ellos solos comerse la adolescencia de sus hijos. Ellos que no quieren saber nada de netflix, de viajes, de postureo, de gyms, de tecnología, de fardar de coche, de tinder, de folleteo... no duermen por la pena de no ser padres claro  .




Desde luego, serán los primeros en ser padres solteros a los 30, estan oprimidisimos por ello, por tener que esperar tanto a que su mujer deje netflix mientras ellos penan por no poder preparar las meriendas del colegio.

En fin, fantasia de burbuja vs realidad.

Si algún dia legalizan tal aberración alguno sera padre soltero pero a los 50/55, pero para fabricarse un crio que le cuide cuando sea mayor o por la fantasia distópica de que sus genes queden en el mundo, no por tener hijos y desde luego no por el crio y nunca antes de que no sientan que ya son viejos con achaques y la muerte se siente cerca. Desde luego que lo crié quien contraten que ellos ya van mayores.




esforzado dijo:


> conozco casos... y dos tipos de posicionamientos:
> 
> está la charo de 40, que tras ser debidamente marcada y empaquetada para la extinción mediante el método de "se te pasó el arroz querida", toma consciencia tardía de que sí que existe ese plan de extinción que llevaba veinte años negando... y que sus herramientas han sido el feminismo, la diversión, el aborto, la igualdad, la toma de los hijos como rehenes para sacar pasta, la tele, etc...
> 
> ...



Te olvidas del hack del sistema. Las que son madres solas. Esas son las mas despiertas luego de haber sido muy tontas.


----------



## Bloperas (12 Sep 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Jajaa anda vete a vivir a la época de Franco.



Te rieh? Solo te ha dicho una verdad universal.

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KinderWeno (12 Sep 2022)

Un amigo llevaba con su pareja (de su misma edad) desde los 23 o 24, querían tener hijos como mucho a los 30, pero llegó el momento en el que ella necesitó divertirse con sus amigas, viajar y no tener cargas porque era muy joven y ella lo valía. Empezaron a intentarlo a los 35, tras un par de años les dijeron que se fueran olvidando, ella dijo que quizá mejor porque así no tendría tantas responsabilidades. El tio le dijo que hasta luego y ahora a los 40 y pocos tiene 2 hijos con otra mujer de 10 años menos. Ella sigue en su mundo de jijijeos, borracheras y carruseles, pero sin responsabilidades.

Entre lo que les han vendido de "la mujer moderna" y las vacunas, la reducción de la población se hace sola.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

KinderWeno dijo:


> Un amigo llevaba con su pareja (de su misma edad) desde los 23 o 24, querían tener hijos como mucho a los 30, pero llegó el momento en el que ella necesitó divertirse con sus amigas, viajar y no tener cargas porque era muy joven y ella lo valía. Empezaron a intentarlo a los 35, tras un par de años les dijeron que se fueran olvidando, ella dijo que quizá mejor porque así no tendría tantas responsabilidades. El tio le dijo que hasta luego y ahora a los 40 y pocos tiene 2 hijos con otra mujer de 10 años menos. Ella sigue en su mundo de jijijeos, borracheras y carruseles, pero sin responsabilidades.
> 
> Entre lo que les han vendido de "la mujer moderna" y las vacunas, la reducción de la población se hace sola.



Y casos así pero al revés donde quien lo retrasa es el hombre, a montones.
No te engañes, la infantilidad es algo generalizado. 
Y ojo, si alguien no quiere hijos que haga la vida que quiera, lo malo es los que quieren pero lo posponen voluntariamente y luego por no poder quedan tocadísimos.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

Dios de mi vida, espero que los gatos que son objeto de tamañas humillaciones saquen los ojos a sus dueños o algo


----------



## Honkytonk Man (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Anda que no hay mujeres felices sin hijos... entre ellas mi hija y una de mis hermanas. Y hombres felices sin hijos también (mis dos hijos y otro de mis hermanos). Qué cerrados de mente pensando que una mujer solo puede ser feliz pariendo. Hay mucha gente que no desea hijos. Ahora el que desea y no los puede tener...está jodido, es cierto.



En hombres OK, es mujeres es imposible lo que dices porque el cerebro de la mujer suelta unas endorfinas concretas sólo si se tienen hijos. Son biología y química puras. Se trata de cuatro millones de años de evolución frente a 50 de feminismo.


----------



## el mensa (12 Sep 2022)

Desde hace 30 años...
Para ellas, toneladas de propaganda anti natalidad, hedonista, egocéntrica, permisividad con todos sus errores cual niño mimado.
Para ellos, contrato de condiciones leoninas en caso de tener un hijo.

Ahora los números cantan y los resultados ahí están, sin entrar en detalles de casos particulares de tíos auto aislados de la sociedad y tías que se les va la pinza, tengo ejemplos, en plural, de ambos casos, y os aseguro que a poco que tengáis algo de empatía os daréis cuenta del enorme sufrimiento mental que acarrean estas consecuencias. 

Pero nada, no cambiemos nada... y seguiremos igual. Si esto es un plan es perfecto, sublime. El mejor esclavo es el que no cree serlo, el mejor genocidio es el que nadie piensa que lo sea.


----------



## KinderWeno (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Y casos así pero al revés donde quien lo retrasa es el hombre, a montones.
> No te engañes, la infantilidad es algo generalizado.
> Y ojo, si alguien no quiere hijos que haga la vida que quiera, lo malo es los que quieren pero lo posponen voluntariamente y luego por no poder quedan tocadísimos.



No te digo que no haya casos al revés o que sean los dos los que pasen, pero por lo que veo en mi entorno es la mujer la que quiere "vivir su vida" y alargar la juventud.


----------



## Bloperas (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Anda que no hay mujeres felices sin hijos... entre ellas mi hija y una de mis hermanas. Y hombres felices sin hijos también (mis dos hijos y otro de mis hermanos). Qué cerrados de mente pensando que una mujer solo puede ser feliz pariendo. Hay mucha gente que no desea hijos. Ahora el que desea y no los puede tener...está jodido, es cierto.



Ya nos lo contarás cuando tengan 50 años. Irremediablemente la infelicidad se apoderará de ellos. Está demostrado.

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pabloom (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Anda que no hay mujeres felices sin hijos... entre ellas mi hija y una de mis hermanas. Y hombres felices sin hijos también (mis dos hijos y otro de mis hermanos). Qué cerrados de mente pensando que una mujer solo puede ser feliz pariendo. Hay mucha gente que no desea hijos. Ahora el que desea y no los puede tener...está jodido, es cierto.



Anda ya tío, vete a la mierda con ese rollo hippy que está más gastado que las sandalias de Jesucristo. Una mujer que no tiene hijos no vale para nada y un hombre que no es padre es un puto parguelas fracasado, un cero a la izquierda, una vía muerta, un insulto a sus padres y al resto de sus ancestros. Tus hijos, al no querer darte nietos, están tirando por la borda todos los esfuerzos que has pasado criándolos, se están burlando de tí, de tus padres y de tus abuelos. Pero obviamente te dará igual porque seguro que eres uno de esos padres modernos, a que sí? Claro, igual que los míos, que tienen 75 y cuando era chaval (paso de los 50) ya les escuchaba las mismas chorradas que escribes tú. Puta sociedad de mongolos


----------



## midelburgo (12 Sep 2022)

Se me


Avulense64 dijo:


> Dios de mi vida, espero que los gatos que son objeto de tamañas humillaciones saquen los ojos a sus dueños o algo



Se mean en sus magdalenas y poco más.

En la era post vakuñas, que se vayan olvidando de críos.
Si nosotros nos pillaremos sex dolls cada vez más sofisticadas, ellas irán a por los muñecos reborn esos tétricos.


----------



## DVD1975 (12 Sep 2022)

KinderWeno dijo:


> Un amigo llevaba con su pareja (de su misma edad) desde los 23 o 24, querían tener hijos como mucho a los 30, pero llegó el momento en el que ella necesitó divertirse con sus amigas, viajar y no tener cargas porque era muy joven y ella lo valía. Empezaron a intentarlo a los 35, tras un par de años les dijeron que se fueran olvidando, ella dijo que quizá mejor porque así no tendría tantas responsabilidades. El tio le dijo que hasta luego y ahora a los 40 y pocos tiene 2 hijos con otra mujer de 10 años menos. Ella sigue en su mundo de jijijeos, borracheras y carruseles, pero sin responsabilidades.
> 
> Entre lo que les han vendido de "la mujer moderna" y las vacunas, la reducción de la población se hace sola.



Pues entonces no la quería solo quería tener hijos que se puede tener con cualquiera.


----------



## DVD1975 (12 Sep 2022)

Bloperas dijo:


> Te rieh? Solo te ha dicho una verdad universal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk



No me rio yo tengo hijos.
Pero yo los tuve con la persona que quise no con la q tocaba.
Por la calle veo gente que ha tenido hijos y pobres hijos.


----------



## midelburgo (12 Sep 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pues entonces no la quería solo quería tener hijos que se puede tener con cualquiera.



Precisamente, lo que no se puede tener con cualquiera son hijos.

Veo que no has dicho lo que pensabas.


----------



## Luftwuaje (12 Sep 2022)

Ya se encargan otros de cubrir el expediente, so gilipollas!


----------



## DVD1975 (12 Sep 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Precisamente, lo que no se puede tener con cualquiera son hijos.
> 
> Veo que no has dicho lo que pensabas.



Habéis salido?.
No me incluyas.
Te repito poca gente tiene hijos con personas que ama de verdad muchas veces es pq toca.
Cómo ese ejemplo que dejo a su pareja por no querer tener hijos 
Los hijos no se imponen.El los ha tenido con otra y le daba igual se podría haber buscado un vientre de alquiler y lo mismo.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Habéis salido?.
> No me incluyas.
> Te repito poca gente tiene hijos con personas que ama de verdad muchas veces *es pq toca.*
> Cómo ese ejemplo que dejo a su pareja por no querer tener hijos
> Los hijos no se imponen.El los ha tenido con otra y le daba igual se podría haber buscado un vientre de alquiler y lo mismo.



Tengo yo un compañero con 48 años que acaba de tener un hijo, él nunca quiso pero ella insistió (ella tiene 35), pocos días antes me decía que a su edad es tarde pero bueno que ella quería y que después de tantos años juntos...vamos, que si por él hubiera sido no lo habría tenido pero lo dicho, tocaba y lo ha hecho especialmente por ello. Espero que acabe bien la cosa, porque de primeras pinta fatal.


----------



## midelburgo (12 Sep 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Habéis salido?.
> No me incluyas.
> Te repito poca gente tiene hijos con personas que ama de verdad muchas veces es pq toca.
> Cómo ese ejemplo que dejo a su pareja por no querer tener hijos
> Los hijos no se imponen.El los ha tenido con otra y le daba igual se podría haber buscado un vientre de alquiler y lo mismo.



Si estudias la quimica de la atraccion, los fines biologicos son precisamente el de conseguir una descendencia equilibrada (en el plano inmunitario preferentemente). Muchos se han dado autenticas ostias con el "amor de verdad" en la era del divorcio.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> En hombres OK, es mujeres es imposible lo que dices porque el cerebro de la mujer suelta unas endorfinas concretas sólo si se tienen hijos. Son biología y química puras. Se trata de cuatro millones de años de evolución frente a 50 de feminismo.



Las endorfinas las generan muchas más cosas. Hay multitud de opciones que te pueden hacer feliz. Yo lo veo en mi hermana y mi hija, son muy felices y no sienten que les falte absolutamente de nada. Tienen una vida plena. Yo los tuve porque quería y sentía esa necesidad pero ¿de verdad crees que los millones de mujeres que hay en el mundo, todas todas, van a desear todas lo mismo, ser madres?¿en serio pensáis que el ser humano es tan simple, incapaz de disfrutar de la vida de mil maneras diferentes? Para bien y para mal somos más complejos que los animales.


----------



## Josefina (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Tienes razón y quien quiera a esa edad debe pensarlo bien. Gente con mucha pasta sí veo que los tienen a esas edad, porque pueden pagar niñera y otros temas para cuidarlos.



Ahí está la cuestión.

Tener hijos en España para la mayoría de parejas es dejar de vivir. Con los sueldos y horarios laborales, si tienes hijos es para que te los cuiden otros, bien a cambio de explotar a los abuelos o bien a golpe de billetera para pagar servicio de madrugadores, canguros, extraescolares ... Eso no lo he visto yo p.ej. en Alemania, en la vida. Y tienen una tasa de natalidad más alta que la española. A tus hijos en Alemania los cuidas tú y puntualmente los abuelos los cuidan un puente largo o una semana en vacaciones, o tienes una canguro para salir una noche. Pero el 90% del tiempo se encargan sus padres. Reducciones de jornada, excedencias, horarios flexible de entrada/salida a trabajar, vacaciones no pagadas ... hay un sinfín de posibilidades para conciliar vida familiar y laboral y las veo a diario.

Donde yo vivo, por ejemplo, una ciudad de más de un millón de habitantes, apenas hay un puñado de guarderías donde admitan a bebés de menos de un año. Ninguna mujer quiere dejar a su bebé con un extraño para irse a trabajar. Pero no siempre querer es poder. Pero aquí sí se lo pueden permitir porque la baja de maternidad/paternidad es de 14 meses y se remunera con casi el 60% neto de tu sueldo. 
Así que quien piense que en España las madres dejan alegremente a sus hijos en la guardería es que no ha hablado nunca sobre este tema con una madre.

Que hay mujeres que no quieren tener hijos? Sí, las ha habido siempre, lo que pasa que las que antes no querían los acababan teniendo y ahora una mujer se siente menos presionada que antes para y tiene la libertad de elegir. Que hay mujeres que piensan que con 35 están en la flor de la vida reproductiva? Sí, hay mucha ignorancia respecto al tema (y un gran negocio alrededor), yo era una de ellas pero tuve mucha suerte. Pero la inmensa mayoría de las mujeres quiere ser madre y muchas parejas en España tienen un hijo solamente cuando querrían tres.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Las endorfinas las generan muchas más cosas. Hay multitud de opciones que te pueden hacer feliz. Yo lo veo en mi hermana y mi hija, son muy felices y no sienten que les falte absolutamente de nada. Tienen una vida plena. Yo los tuve porque quería y sentía esa necesidad pero ¿de verdad crees que los millones de mujeres que hay en el mundo, todas todas, van a desear todas lo mismo, ser madres?¿en serio pensáis que el ser humano es tan simple, incapaz de disfrutar de la vida de mil maneras diferentes? Para bien y para mal somos más complejos que los animales.



A ver, TOLILI (como dice Floren). El cerebro de la mujer libera unas emdorfinas CONCRETAS sólo si es madre. No digo que no se vayan al gym y libreen ciertas endorfibas, te hablo de unas endorfinas concretas. Tu hija tendrá 40 años o menos y por eso aún cree que es feliz. Espérate que llegue a loa 50. Respecto de tu hermana, la procesión va por dentro. Tú crees que ella es feliz porque eso es lo que trata de proyectar, pero tú no eres testigo de las lloreras en su intimidad.


----------



## etsai (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Anda que no hay mujeres felices sin hijos... entre ellas mi hija y una de mis hermanas. Y hombres felices sin hijos también (mis dos hijos y otro de mis hermanos). Qué cerrados de mente pensando que una mujer solo puede ser feliz pariendo. Hay mucha gente que no desea hijos. Ahora el que desea y no los puede tener...está jodido, es cierto.



Que vejez tan triste debes tener sin niños revoloteando a tu alrededor, haciendo trastadas y pidiéndote la paga para comprar chuches. Lo siento mucho. 

Al menos tendrás unos hermosos perrinietos y gatinietos a los que cuidar cuando tus hijos se van de vacaciones.


----------



## Panko21 (12 Sep 2022)

La vida sana también hace, tengo unos amigos q llevan 5-6 años en el proceso y ella ya tiene 42, pero estos se han corrido juergas a lo bestia y les he visto ir corriendo en las.bodas en cuanto se abría la barra libre y mamarse bien ambos. 

Yo he sido padre a los 36 y 39 y mi mujer tenía 35 y 38 y básicamente a la primera ambos. Pero claro no bebemos, no fumamos y llevamos una vida lo más sana posible... Mi hermano ha tenido el tercero con 40 y más de lo mismo.

Y a mi me hubiera gustado ser padre con 5 años menos y q el zagal mayor tuviera 10 ahora y viviera desenmierdado.... Pero la cosa estaba jodida


----------



## Catalinius (12 Sep 2022)

Hasta los 42 aprox. tiene tiempo. Mi sobri va a ser mami a los 40 y estupendamente.


----------



## DVD1975 (12 Sep 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Que vejez tan triste debes tener sin niños revoloteando a tu alrededor, haciendo trastadas y pidiéndote la paga para comprar chuches. Lo siento mucho. Al menos tendrás perrinietos y gatinietos.



Tu conoces muchos abuelos no?.
Los q conozco el 70 por ciento los nietos les visitan poco y eso que algunos viven en sus mismas ciudades.


----------



## Ortegal (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



Te gusta hablar de estos temas tú de hijos qué?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (12 Sep 2022)

Y después se deprimiran cuando los tengan porque no les permiten hacer la vida que quieren. En el 98% de los casos lo mejor es no tener hijos, porque así al menos no implicas a una tercera persona en tus conflictos. Y ya de paso no le haces atravesar por una existencia que carece por completo de toda razón de ser más allá de proliferar como una puta plaga.


----------



## Teuro (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



Lo típico, las mujeres están biológicamente programadas para parir en la veintena, acercarse a la cuarentena con la incubadora sin estrenar tiene estas cosas, que cuando entras está llena de telarañas e inoperativa por falta de uso.


----------



## Culozilla (12 Sep 2022)

35 años ya es una edad muy complicada para tener hijos. La naturaleza transcurre de manera diferente a la mentalidad infantil y egocéntrica de muchas mujeres.

Mi mujer tuvo al niño con 30 años y me dice que se arrepiente de no haberlos tenido antes. Y tampoco ha sido de viajar ni de creerse una súper woman. También me comenta con horror sobre las edades del resto de madres de la clase de mi hijo: 44-45 para arriba, habiendo tenido el primer hijo con 39-40.

Pero, si lo pienso bien, en Barcelona como ciudad turística, es fácil ver a guiris de 50 años ellos y 46-47 ellas, que van con sus hijos de 7 años. Especialmente los alemanes y los nórdicos.


----------



## jus (12 Sep 2022)

ningun drama, no se de donde lo sacaron pero se dice que hay 1 millon de soleros hombres que mujeres.

Sin drama


----------



## pepeluis_torpedo_pecador (12 Sep 2022)

Voy a ver si me pillo una baja laboral por depresion por no poder tener un Ferrari F40.
Lo de los medicos que dan bajas por cualquier cosa es increible.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (12 Sep 2022)

En Suiza, cada vez veo más casos de gente que le da puerta a su charo y forma familia con su chacha filipina.

No dan problemas en tener varios hijos, cuidan de las larvas, llevan la casa, se ríen del feminazismo y están todas las noches esperando a su marido con las patas abiertas para que descargue su leche tranquilamente.

Salu2.8


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (12 Sep 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Te gusta hablar de estos temas tú de hijos qué?



Es un tema del que habría que hablar más. Hay muy pocos hijos de españordos.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (12 Sep 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> En Suiza, cada vez veo más casos de gente que le da puerta a su charo y forma familia con su chacha filipina.
> 
> No dan problemas en tener varios hijos, cuidan de las larvas, llevan la casa, se ríen del feminazismo y están todas las noches esperando a su marido con las patas abiertas para que descargue su leche tranquilamente.
> 
> Salu2.8



Esto es una tendencia que se ve desde unos años atrás y que va a seguir creciendo, porque los hombres se dan cuenta de lo que dices. Las europeas tienen feminismo en vena y las orientales no. 

Se ve especialmente en tios nórdicos, muy pocos españoles porque son cerradoa de cojones. Pero el españordo que no quiera charo le va a tocar buscar fuera.


----------



## vienedelejos (12 Sep 2022)

Josefina dijo:


> Tener hijos en España para la mayoría de parejas es dejar de vivir. Con los sueldos y horarios laborales, si tienes hijos es para que te los cuiden otros, bien a cambio de explotar a los abuelos o bien a golpe de billetera para pagar servicio de madrugadores, canguros, extraescolares ... Eso no lo he visto yo p.ej. en Alemania, en la vida. Y tienen una tasa de natalidad más alta que la española. A tus hijos en Alemania los cuidas tú y puntualmente los abuelos los cuidan un puente largo o una semana en vacaciones, o tienes una canguro para salir una noche. Pero el 90% del tiempo se encargan sus padres. Reducciones de jornada, excedencias, horarios flexible de entrada/salida a trabajar, vacaciones no pagadas ... hay un sinfín de posibilidades para conciliar vida familiar y laboral y las veo a diario.



No recuerdo donde lo escuché hace unos días, pero es cierto: a poco que hayáis viajado lo habréis visto (y da igual donde sea....incluso a las antípodas): hay ciudadanos de otros países occidentales (especialmente nórdicos) que VIAJAN CON LOS HIJOS. Incluso con niños muy, muy pequeños. Cogiendo aviones, haciendo escalas, pernoctando en hoteles, visitando puntos de interés, etc. etc.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (12 Sep 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Ya se encargan otros de cubrir el expediente, so gilipollas!



Tú no tendrás ni morenos, ni blancos. Te extinguirás solito.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (12 Sep 2022)

Josefina dijo:


> Tener hijos en España para la mayoría de parejas es dejar de vivir



Esto no es del todo así. Antes se tenían más hijos en peores condiciones de vida y menos sueldo. Las clases más pobres de hoy tienen más hijos.

Así que la causa de que la gente no tenga hijos no es el dinero.

Puede ir por el feminismo, la infantilización, la independencia de la mujer, el ver los niños como cargo, el que cada vez más gente es soltera.


----------



## Luftwuaje (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Tú no tendrás ni morenos, ni blancos. Te extinguirás solito.



Dos blancos rubios de ojos azules con bastante pegada para su edad.
Y tú?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (12 Sep 2022)

vienedelejos dijo:


> No recuerdo donde lo escuché hace unos días, pero es cierto: a poco que hayáis viajado lo habréis visto (y da igual donde sea....incluso a las antípodas): hay ciudadanos de otros países occidentales (especialmente nórdicos) que viajan CON LOS HIJOS. Incluso con niños muy, muy pequeños. Cogiendo aviones, haciendo escalas, pernoctando en hoteles, visitando puntos de interés, etc. etc.



Porque la verdad es que los niños no salen tan caros. Un bebé viaja gratis. La comida es barata, la ropa te la da la familia, el médico seg social y sino seguro privado, etc. Lo del dinero no es la razón. Ya he dicho algunas causas arriba, además del jijijejeo.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Sep 2022)

Comienza a intentarlo a los 35, cuando empieza la edad en la que cualquier embarazo se considera de riesgo. Con dos ovarios. Secos. Si frota un óvulo contra otro, sale polvillo; e incluso puede que alguna llamarada.

Es muy difícil preñarse a partir de los 35 y más siendo primeriza.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (12 Sep 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Dos blancos rubios de ojos azules con bastante pegada para su edad.
> Y tú?



No se lo cree nadie y si es verdad no son tuyos, viendo tu intelecto.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> A ver, TOLILI (como dice Floren). El cererbo de la mujer libera unas emdorfinas CONCRETAS sólo si es madre. No digo que no se vayan al gym y libreen ciertas endorfibas, te hablo de unas endorfinas concretas. Tu hija tendrá 40 años o menos y por eso aún cree que es feliz. Espérate que llegue a loa 50. Respecto de tu hermana, la procesión va por dentro. Tú crees que ella es feliz porque eso es lo que trata de proyectar, pero tú no eres testigo de las lloreras en su intimidad.



Jojo lloreras en la intimidad    seguro que sí, que los millones de mujeres de todo el mundo mundial desean ser madres, todas sin excepción. A ver quién es aquí el tolili, mi hermana jamás quiso hijos y su marido tampoco y les veo más que felices. Pensar que una mujer solo puede ser feliz teniendo hijos es una visión muy triste pero vamos tú a lo tuyo.


----------



## Poncho129 (12 Sep 2022)

LoVeíaVenir dijo:


> Pues que adopte un niño en Latinoamérica



Quiere un hijo, no una mascota.


----------



## Luftwuaje (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> No se lo cree nadie y si es verdad no son tuyos, viendo tu intelecto.



Sigues sin contestar, cuántos hijos tienes tú?
Ah, que no se te queda preñado el calcetín de las pajas? Prueba a dejar de fumar y beber Monster de marca blanca, por lo menos la pringada de tu madre tendrá menos trabajo cuando te recoja el cuarto.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Sep 2022)

Y otra cosa voy a decir. No sólo es complicado tener hijos a partir de los 35, sino que para que el marido suelte buena cantidad y calidad de renacuajos, tiene que estar en buena forma y tener una buena corrida. Y una buena corrida te la proporciona una mujer nueva y que te gusta. Si lleva, pongamos, diez años con la suya, pues ya no le pone hoy como le ponía hace diez años. Así que la corrida no es tan potente; es la de la paja cochinera, no la de la chica de 20 años pizpireta, delgadita y con las tetas gordas.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (12 Sep 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Exacto!
> Que yo veo muchisimo eterno adolescente con 40 palos y aun saliendo de fiesta y/o poniendose hasta arriba.
> Es general, sociedad infantilizada



Y con 50
Y que pasa, es infantil no seguir los paradigmas de la muchedumbre ? Lo que te han inculcado desde siempre? Parir y morir en vida llegando ahogado a fin de mes, manteniendo unas larvas maleducadas y desagradecidas a las que les das toda tu energia vital, tu dinero y tu salud, una mujer que pasa de tu cara y no quiere chuscar, dejar de dormir, no poder dedicarse a uno mismo....y al final divorciado, pasando pension a mujer, manteniendo los hijos y probablemente viviendo con los padres porque el hogar familiar se lo quedó ella. Y de esa no te recuperas ya a menos que seas Rockefeller o ganes un paston. Conozco tantos casos, tantos...no gracias


----------



## Honkytonk Man (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Jojo lloreras en la intimidad    seguro que sí, que los millones de mujeres de todo el mundo mundial desean ser madres, todas sin excepción. A ver quién es aquí el tolili, mi hermana jamás quiso hijos y su marido tampoco y les veo más que felices. Pensar que una mujer solo puede ser feliz teniendo hijos es una visión muy triste pero vamos tú a lo tuyo.



Es biología. Y nuestra biología es mucho más poderosa que nuestra inteligencia. La biología lleva presente en nosotros 4 millones de años, desde que bajamos del árbol (en realidad mucho más, porque antes de ser monos éramos reptiles, y antes aún, peces). La inteligencia no lleva ni 100 mil años con nosotros. Y el feminismo destructor de sociedades, 50.

Ahora vas y lo cascas.


----------



## tartesius (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Ellos son felices así, son muchachos humildes y trabajadores y poco dados a viajes y postureo, pero por ahora no quieren y lo tienen bastante claro y dudo que cambien de opinión. Yo a día de hoy no tendría hijos tampoco, los tuve cuando había esperanza de prosperar y de tener un país mejor.



Coño, siempre se puede emigrar. Que les den una buena educación a sus futuros hijos y prosperarán y crearán una familia, aunque dudo que sus nietos vayan a hablar español


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Ah bueno que tú quieres hijos para que te limpien el trasero, hagan noche en el hospital y remen para pagarte la pensión   no os vais a llevar hostias ni nada.



Hombre que menos que alguna visita al hospital o al asilo .... No veas como fardan los abuelos , cuando llegan los hijos con sobrinos, en un asilo aunque sea 1 vez al mes o cada 3 . 

Los que no tienen hijos , se les ven tristes , aunque hay de todo . 
El pero caso es el que tiene y no les visita eso seguro.

Yo mi ultimo hijo lo tuve con 38 ( ella 34 ) A si que tampoco hay que tirar la toalla. 

Los niños dan felicidad en casa , es casi como volver a ser niño . Miras sus reacciones ante la vida , descubrimientos y dices eso lo he vivido... , Dios como me gusta esa sensación¡¡.

Y de perder la vida criando ... bueno cada uno se organiza . Yo casi tengo mas vida ahora que con 20 . Si tienes amigos con hijos y os entendeis esta genial .

Yo os lo digo , una grandisima experiencia.


----------



## Viviendo (12 Sep 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Si eres feliz sabiendo que nunca seras abuelo a pesar de tener 3 hijos, pues oye, de todo tiene que haber en este mundo. Yo me replantearia que he hecho como padre para que ninguno de mis hijos crea en la familia.



Quien crece en una familia sana y feliz quiere tener hijos y desde jovenes, los que no quieren o lo retrasan al maximo vienen de ambientes reguleros y directamente toxicos


----------



## Lady_A (12 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> En hombres OK, es mujeres es imposible lo que dices porque el cerebro de la mujer suelta unas endorfinas concretas sólo si se tienen hijos. Son biología y química puras. Se trata de cuatro millones de años de evolución frente a 50 de feminismo.



Lo que tu digas. Porque yo tengo tias solteras (y tios) son perfectamente felices. Vamos a inventar ahora, si ahora, las mojas, las solteras e ídem de ídem. Una novedadad de 7 mil años, ya ves


Avulense64 dijo:


> Anda que no hay mujeres felices sin hijos... entre ellas mi hija y una de mis hermanas. Y hombres felices sin hijos también (mis dos hijos y otro de mis hermanos). Qué cerrados de mente pensando que una mujer solo puede ser feliz pariendo. Hay mucha gente que no desea hijos. Ahora el que desea y no los puede tener...está jodido, es cierto.




Novedad esa de mujeres sin hijos que son felices solo tiene mínimo 7 mil años, nuevecito el concepto.

Estos son un poco tontos. En mi familia tengo mujeres son hijos y completamente felices. Algunas porque no pudieron y se aguantaron, cosas peores hay en la vida otra porque al no salirle pareja ni se lo plantearon y una prima de mi madre lesbiana y maravillosamente feliz con su novia, en tiempos cuando las lesbianas no eran muy bien vista.


----------



## Orgelmeister (12 Sep 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Muy poca consideración hacia los gatos veo aquí en Burbuja. Para trauma, el de los felinos que, contra su voluntad, son obligados a convivir con estas taradas. Ni siquiera los animalistas denuncian el daño psicológico que las locas del coño causan a sus pobres mascotas.





El nivel de auto engaño es épico.


----------



## Orgelmeister (12 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Hay que mirarlo por el lado bueno, está habiendo una selección natural. Todos los alucinados con cerebros defectuosos morirán sin hijos. Y aquellos que son realistas, inteligentes e impermeables a la ingeniería social los tendrán.



El que no se consuela es porque no quiere. 

No, si humanoides no van a faltar. El problema aquí es la calidad y cualidad de los naturalmente selectos.

Pero oye, los listísimos y progrísimos blancos han decidido autogenocidarse.

Por tanto, los ganadores son... La gente no blanca y no lista.

Y un puñado de blancos que veremos cómo acabamos. En reservas o en urbanizaciones cerradas.


----------



## Viviendo (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Eso es verdad, pero no nos engañemos, ser padre con más de 45...no tienes la misma energía ni de lejos, biológicamente podremos tener hijos hasta los 70 si quieres pero lo ideal es tenerlo de joven o luego es un machaque.



Si a los 45 sigues en la carrera de la rata, fichando tus 10 horitas diarias obvio que no, pero algunos se planifican bien, con inversiones y estan casi jubilados, con tiempo de sobra para descansar, sin estres, cuidarse, dieta, ejercicio, 9 horas de sueho y estas como un toro, con tu mujer en la cama y para jugar con tu hijo


----------



## jabalino (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Aquí hay gente que no sé en qué siglo se ha quedado.



Tú aún no has salido del paleolítico, votas barbarie y tendrás barbarie.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> A lo mejor es que el río está tan contaminado que por muchos salmones que se manden van directos a la muerte.



Las españolas están muy engañadas ! 

Les han hecho creer que son eternas adolescentes y que con maquillaje también pueden disimular el deterioro de los órganos reproductivos. 
Creen que la menopausia llega después de los 40 pero es algo incierto. 

La dificultad para quedarse embarazadas empieza de forma exponencial a partir de los 30 .

Todas nuestras antepasadas tenían su primer hijo antes de los 20 y luego eran ciclos reproductivos consecutivos . Una media de 6 hijos a lo largo de la vida ( como las gorilas y las africanas ) , aunque hay casos excepcionales de mujeres muy prolíficas. 

Si una mujer no ha tenido su primer hijo hacia los 20 años, su mente cambia para siempre. Se convierte en una solterona aunque tenga relaciones sexuales, que no son más que juegos para drogarse con los genitales. 

Posponer la maternidad es una disculpa para justificar que ya nunca será madre.


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (12 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Hasta los 42 aprox. tiene tiempo. Mi sobri va a ser mami a los 40 y estupendamente.



Estupendo el retraso mental que va a tener el hijo, superando en 4 veces al de la madre y la tía.


----------



## Ringbell (12 Sep 2022)

Tan solo mirad la cara de Charlize Theron con su hijo adoptado. Se la puede ver como "para cuidar a un hijo de OTRA habría tenido el mío propio"

Que las fotos y los likes están muy bien pero eso es ser una cuck. Mira la Montere como no adopta y tiene los suyos propios, igual que el resto de políticas
Se nota que las actrices son escaparates y muchas hasta se creyó el cuento de qué guay es adoptar hasta que se dan cuenta que la han cagado


----------



## Catalinius (12 Sep 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> Estupendo el retraso mental que va a tener el hijo, superando en 4 veces al de la madre y la tía.



Qué atrevida es la envidia, ja, ja, ja.....


----------



## Catalinius (12 Sep 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Y otra cosa voy a decir. No sólo es complicado tener hijos a partir de los 35, sino que para que el marido suelte buena cantidad y calidad de renacuajos, tiene que estar en buena forma y tener una buena corrida. Y una buena corrida te la proporciona una mujer nueva y que te gusta. Si lleva, pongamos, diez años con la suya, pues ya no le pone hoy como le ponía hace diez años. Así que la corrida no es tan potente; es la de la paja cochinera, no la de la chica de 20 años pizpireta, delgadita y con las tetas gordas.



Pues qué poca idea tienes corazón, porque la inmensa mayoría de mamis rondan los 40


----------



## pixel_chuck (12 Sep 2022)

Gatos, vino, ansiolíticos y soledad.


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (12 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué atrevida es la envidia, ja, ja, ja.....



La envidia, dice. Una analfabeta que no sabe cuando usar las comas ni los puntos suspensivos.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Y con 50
> Y que pasa, es infantil no seguir los paradigmas de la muchedumbre ? Lo que te han inculcado desde siempre? Parir y morir en vida llegando ahogado a fin de mes, manteniendo unas larvas maleducadas y desagradecidas a las que les das toda tu energia vital, tu dinero y tu salud, una mujer que pasa de tu cara y no quiere chuscar, dejar de dormir, no poder dedicarse a uno mismo....y al final divorciado, pasando pension a mujer, manteniendo los hijos y probablemente viviendo con los padres porque el hogar familiar se lo quedó ella. Y de esa no te recuperas ya a menos que seas Rockefeller o ganes un paston. Conozco tantos casos, tantos...no gracias



Está claro que tan lícito es un estilo de vida como el otro (bueno eso de andar emborrachándose con cierta edad y metiéndose de todo no lo entiendo peor bueno). Tener hijos no es la panacea, yo estoy encantado pero sé de gente que está amargada, hay niños déspotas y maleducados, que sí, que suele ser por la educación recibida pero por lo que sea, hay gente harta, infeliz, atrapada en una vida que no les gusta.
Ninguna vida es mejor que otra, lo que sí creo es que si una pareja quiere hijos no debería posponerlo demasiado por pasarse años de juerga, pero para todo lo demás cualquier plan de vida es válido.


----------



## Josefina (12 Sep 2022)

vienedelejos dijo:


> No recuerdo donde lo escuché hace unos días, pero es cierto: a poco que hayáis viajado lo habréis visto (y da igual donde sea....incluso a las antípodas): hay ciudadanos de otros países occidentales (especialmente nórdicos) que VIAJAN CON LOS HIJOS. Incluso con niños muy, muy pequeños. Cogiendo aviones, haciendo escalas, pernoctando en hoteles, visitando puntos de interés, etc. etc.



Si son muy, muy pequeños ya te digo yo que están disfrutando del permiso de paternidad/maternidad de sus respectivos países. Anda que no he viajado yo y mis amigos en la baja maternal/paternal: nosotros p.ej. con nuestro primer hijo todo un verano a España, luego un mes a visitar a los abuelos, otros a recorrer Italia, otros a Latinoamérica .... Y hace poco unos amigos a EEUU seis semanas aprovechando que él todavía no había disfrutado del permiso paternal.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

pixel_chuck dijo:


> Gatos, vino, ansiolíticos y soledad.



¿No tener hijos es igual a soledad? tenéis vidas muy tristes.


----------



## Catalinius (12 Sep 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> La envidia, dice. Una analfabeta que no sabe cuando usar las comas ni los puntos suspensivos.



Un jumento que no sabe ni de qué habla....you?


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (12 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Un jumento que no sabe ni de qué habla....you?



Que aprendas a escribir, analfabeta de los cojones.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Tú aún no has salido del paleolítico, votas barbarie y tendrás barbarie.



Los que no han salido de la edad de piedra son lo que ven a la mujer como un útero y los que dicen que sin hijos la vida es un horror. Ni mi abuelo pensaba así.


----------



## Catalinius (12 Sep 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> Que aprendas a escribir, analfabeta de los cojones.



Más vale que te laves, de lavar, la boca con alquitrán mi amor...


----------



## vinavil (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.









¿Y el hilo de las sartenes?


----------



## jabalino (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Los que no han salido de la edad de piedra son lo que ven a la mujer como un útero y los que dicen que sin hijos la vida es un horror. Ni mi abuelo pensaba así.



En unos años me lo cuentas ... Aunque con la diarrea mental que tienes no creo que sobrevivas a lo que viene.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Lo que tu digas. Porque yo tengo tias solteras (y tios) son perfectamente felices. Vamos a inventar ahora, si ahora, las mojas, las solteras e ídem de ídem. Una novedadad de 7 mil años, ya ves
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aprende a escribir coherentemente porque me da pereza leerte.


----------



## Vctrlnz (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



A las mujeres se la suda tener hijos.
Si los hubiera querido se habría preñado con 16/18/20/22.......


----------



## Catalinius (12 Sep 2022)

Parece que la única manera que tenéis algunos de follar, es pregonar que las mujeres sin hijos se medio suicidan o se amontonan bajo cientos de gatos....un pelín de lástima sí dais....


----------



## LuismarpIe (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Anda que no hay mujeres felices sin hijos... entre ellas mi hija y una de mis hermanas. Y hombres felices sin hijos también (mis dos hijos y otro de mis hermanos). Qué cerrados de mente pensando que una mujer solo puede ser feliz pariendo. Hay mucha gente que no desea hijos. Ahora el que desea y no los puede tener...está jodido, es cierto.



La vida es corta y es larga.

Esos felices sin hijos habría que verlos cuando se hagan mayores y comprendan que no le importan una mierda a nadie.

Que tener hijos no es garantía de tener gente a tu lado a la que le importas, pero no tenerlos sí te lo garantiza. 

Hasta las relaciones de pareja duran menos cuando no hay hijos, no lo digo yo, lo dice la estadística.


----------



## vienedelejos (12 Sep 2022)

Josefina dijo:


> Si son muy, muy pequeños ya te digo yo que están disfrutando del permiso de paternidad/maternidad de sus respectivos países. Anda que no he viajado yo y mis amigos en la baja maternal/paternal: nosotros p.ej. con nuestro primer hijo todo un verano a España, luego un mes a visitar a los abuelos, otros a recorrer Italia, otros a Latinoamérica .... Y hace poco unos amigos a EEUU seis semanas aprovechando que él todavía no había disfrutado del permiso paternal.



Muy pequeños se ven, pero no solo: realmente hasta con hijos adolescentes puedes encontrarte matrimonios viajando con su prole. Como decía, mayormente del norte de Europa. Y también de los Estados Unidos.


----------



## Lian (12 Sep 2022)

Tener hijos o no tenerles es una elección que debes desear y querer, y hoy día mucha gente tiene hijos como el que se compra el último modelo de iPhone, es decir, por estar al día con la sociedad... Yo veo a gente con críos de 5 años que aún le siguen dando a la coca, las fiestas desmesuradas y en definitiva haciendo la vida de un adolescente, solo que con 38 o 40 años...

Hay personas que deberían haber nacido estériles, sin mas.

Los que no queremos tener hijos, podemos seguir haciendo la vida de un adolescente (con sus diferencias, claro está...) porque no tenemos esa preocupación ni necesidad de procrear por que si, por presión social o porque es lo que se ha hecho toda la vida... y mucho menos por soledad, porque no será porque hoy no tenemos alternativas, grupos y actividades para no estar solo.

Los que no salís del foro no veis mas que lo que se cuece aquí, está claro.


----------



## Polybolis (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Los crios se tienen por esporas? Entiendo yo que su marido decia algo.
> 
> Si comenzo a los 35 el marido de 37 ya lo tenia desde bastante antes. Tampoco quiso darse mucha prisa ¿no? Era tan tonto como ella o infantil.
> 
> Siempre cargando contra las mujeres aunque tengan pareja y los niños sean cosa de dos.



M E N T I R A

A día de hoy, los niños son cosa de la mujer. Los hombres solo somos una bolsa de esperma para tal fin. 

Tenemos 0 poder de decisión sobre la concepción. Si ella quiere, se tiene. Si no quiere, no se tiene, y como hombre, o tragas o siempre tienes flotando la amenaza de una viogen que te joda la vida.


----------



## Josefina (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Porque la verdad es que los niños no salen tan caros. Un bebé viaja gratis. La comida es barata, la ropa te la da la familia, el médico seg social y sino seguro privado, etc. Lo del dinero no es la razón. Ya he dicho algunas causas arriba, además del jijijejeo.



Un bebé viaja casi gratis hasta los dos años, y en algunos hoteles hasta los 3 años no pagas (si tienes solo uno). Pero a partir de ahí, a soltar billetes. Y en algunos hoteles, como quieras alojarte con dos, te obligan a coger dos habitaciones. La ropa te la da la familia si tienes primos que van por delante, sino, eres tú el que compra primero y reparte. Y si tienes tres hijos, igual ya no te caben las sillitas en el asiento de atrás. Y si el tercero hijo al final son gemelos, te toca cambiar de coche. Y cambiarte de piso si vives en uno de dos dormitorios. Y no es lo mismo comprar libros de texto para un hijo que para tres. 

Antes, en España, daba igual cuatro que seis, porque dormían todos en una habitación e incluso en la misma cama (contado por mi madre, nueve hermanos, las chicas en una habitación y los chicos en otra, y ella dormía en una cama de 80 cm, y donde ella tenía la cabeza tenía su hermana los pies), la madre estaba en casa y aunque tocaba llenar más el puchero, en cuanto crecían ya tenías mano de obra barata en el campo. Y como iban descalzos o con la ropa rota, pues lo mismo, el gasto por hijo era mínimo.

Pero no nos vayamos a los extremos. Tener niños cuesta dinero en España, en Alemania y en Dinamarca. Lo que pasa es que en otros países hay una serie de ayudas, degravaciones fiscales etc. que ayudan a paliar ese exceso de gastos. En Alemania p.ej. "Kindergeld" (más de 500€ me ingresa a mí la "Familienkasse" cada mes por mis retoños), los libros del colegio son gratis, me he estado desgravando los gastos de guardería y educación infantil al 100%, el tren gratis hasta que cumplan 14 años, en el metro los puedo llevar gratis con mi tarjeta mensual, lo mismo las entradas a los museos que son gratis para los críos ... y así un sinfín de historias, la lista sería larga. Y aún así, mis hijos me cuestan dinero.


----------



## McNulty (12 Sep 2022)

La naturaleza es sabia, y si los hezpañoles tenemos cada vez menos hijos será por algo.

No es por tema económico ni chorradas. Eso son excusas. Mi hermano y mi cuñada por ejemplo se levantan casi 7k al mes sin haber cumplido aún los 40, y pasan de tener hijos.

Hay algo recesivo en la genética hezpañola que tienda naturalmente a la desaparición. Lo mismo pasa con otros pueblos uropedos.


----------



## Josefina (12 Sep 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> Estupendo el retraso mental que va a tener el hijo, superando en 4 veces al de la madre y la tía.



La mía es superdotada (altas capacidades le dicen ahora) y nació cuando su madre pasaba los 40.


----------



## Polybolis (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> ¿En serio crees que los ansiolíticos los toman solo gente sin hijos? Os sorprenderíais pero gente con hijos tomando pastillas, y en consultas de psicólogos y psiquiatras más que solteros. Y gente que se suicida, con hijos muchos.
> La fórmula de la felicidad no es tener hijos.



¿Tú eres tonto?

Tener hijos es un puto objetivo vital desde que el mundo es mundo, eso no lo eliges tú.

Las volteretas que das para defender gilipolleces posmodernas son poco imaginativas.


----------



## Josefina (12 Sep 2022)

vienedelejos dijo:


> Muy pequeños se ven, pero no solo: realmente hasta con hijos adolescentes puedes encontrarte matrimonios viajando con su prole. Como decía, mayormente del norte de Europa. Y también de los Estados Unidos.



Para viajar fuera de las fronteras de tu país con hijos adolescentes hay que tener dinero.


----------



## 121 (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Anda que no hay mujeres felices sin hijos... entre ellas mi hija y una de mis hermanas. Y hombres felices sin hijos también (mis dos hijos y otro de mis hermanos). Qué cerrados de mente pensando que una mujer solo puede ser feliz pariendo. Hay mucha gente que no desea hijos. Ahora el que desea y no los puede tener...está jodido, es cierto.



Jajajaja no falla, el que defiende ir contra natura es el que tiene la contra natura en casa. Si fueses abuelo te parecería tan abominable y horrendo tener una hija camino a la menopausia son hijos como lo es


----------



## esforzado (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Te olvidas del hack del sistema. Las que son madres solas. Esas son las mas despiertas luego de haber sido muy tontas.



ay amiga... también las conozco... 

van desde las que se dejaron varios miles de euros en la invitro (previa media docena de chorretones, por si por trescientos pavos sonaba la flauta) y a la tercera lo consiguieron (con tres o cuatro años de retraso sobre el plan establecido)...

pasando por las que acogieron al mena guapo y se violó todo lo violable en casa y en el edificio...

hasta las que van por los bajos fondos buscando esperma anónimo... y luego ni comunican la paternidad al afectado (¡es míoooo tesooorooo")...

en los tres casos suelen acabar mal... es lo que tiene cuando tienes un hijo no como abnegación y para satisfacer sus necesidades, sino como antidepresivo y para satisfacer las tuyas...

el hack del sistema es traerse una niña filipina... quitarse el mono de la maternidad tres semanas... y luego devolverla a ver si todavía está en garantía... pero eso está en mano solo de unas poquitas ungidas por el dios del socialismo...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (12 Sep 2022)

Solo tendría hijos si pudiera tener la certeza de que no van a sufrir como perros.

No existe esa certeza, no tengo hijos.

Quien aún pensando así los tiene, es un irresponsable.

Quien no piensa así, es mayoría.


----------



## cooperator (12 Sep 2022)

Todos estos que insultan a las mujeres porque no han tenido hijos me da a mi que no pasan de los 25 años. Cuando seáis más mayores volvemos a hablar del tema a ver si lo véis igual.


----------



## Sibarita (12 Sep 2022)

A toda una generación (y dos) de mujeres se les dijo que tenían que estudiar, que tenían que trabajar para que no las llamaran mantenidas. Que tenían que disfrutar antes de casarse, salir, viajar y luego ya asentarse.

Se lo decían sus familiares, amigos, vecinos, colegios, hasta los anuncios de compresas.

Lo que no decían es que con 40 años no hay energías suficientes para críar un bebé. No hablo ya de la fertilidad, es tema aparte.


----------



## Catalinius (12 Sep 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> La vida es corta y es larga.
> 
> Esos felices sin hijos habría que verlos cuando se hagan mayores y comprendan que no le importan una mierda a nadie.
> 
> ...



Muchas parejas SE SEPARAN gracias y por los hijos, así que me temo que tu teoría no se cumple ni de refilón.
Cuando uno se hace mayor y no es egoista, él mismo se pide una plaza en Residencia en tiempo y forma para no joder a los hijos.


----------



## Catalinius (12 Sep 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> A toda una generación (y dos) de mujeres se les dijo que tenían que estudiar, que tenían que trabajar para que no las llamaran mantenidas. Que tenían que disfrutar antes de casarse, salir, viajar y luego ya asentarse.
> 
> Se lo decían sus familiares, amigos, vecinos, colegios, hasta los anuncios de compresas.
> 
> Lo que no decían es que con 40 años no hay energías suficientes para críar un bebé. No hablo ya de la fertilidad, es tema aparte.



Sí hay energías, ya lo creo que las hay, las tías de 40 están estupendas precisamente porque han vivido.


----------



## Catalinius (12 Sep 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> ¿Tú eres tonto?
> 
> Tener hijos es un puto objetivo vital desde que el mundo es mundo, eso no lo eliges tú.
> 
> Las volteretas que das para defender gilipolleces posmodernas son poco imaginativas.



Los hijos son los traedores de los mayores problemas a las parejas y al equilibrio vital de las personas.


----------



## Vientosolar (12 Sep 2022)

LoVeíaVenir dijo:


> Pues que adopte un niño en Latinoamérica



¿Latinoamérica? ¿En la Guyana francesa o en Haití? Porque el resto es Hispanoamérica, si lo quiere hispanohablante, o Iberoamérica, si incluimos a Brasil. Ese término odioso es un invento francés, bien promocionado por los anglocabrones, para quitarnos la mayor gloria que tenemos los hispanos de Hispania.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> La vida es corta y es larga.
> 
> Esos felices sin hijos habría que verlos cuando se hagan mayores y comprendan que no le importan una mierda a nadie.
> 
> ...



Ya le digo yo que las residencias están llenas de personas con hijos. Más solos que la una. Tener hijos para que llegada la vejez (si se llega) tener a alguien que se preocupe por uno, lo dicho, muchos os vais a llevar muchas decepciones.

Sí, las personas con hijos duran más porque es más difícil separarse cuando hay hijos, en todos los sentidos. No se separan menos porque estén mejor y más felices.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> En unos años me lo cuentas ... Aunque con la diarrea mental que tienes no creo que sobrevivas a lo que viene.



Tengo 3 hijos, no sé de qué hablas, pero entiendo y respeto a los que no quieren tenerlos.
Me hace gracia, foro incels donde llaman larvas a los niños hablando de la importancia vital de tener hijos. Sois un chiste malo.


----------



## Vientosolar (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



Yo también conozco casos, pero las muy hijas de puta no se caen del guindo hasta que se derroyen contra el muro, lo cual suele pasar acercándose a los 40, cuando ya hay poco remedio.


----------



## Topollillo (12 Sep 2022)

No si ya me lo estoy imaginando, el marido lo deja claramente eso es seguro, luego pues lo típico.


----------



## Lady_A (12 Sep 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> ay amiga... también las conozco...
> 
> van desde las que se dejaron varios miles de euros en la invitro (previa media docena de chorretones, por si por trescientos pavos sonaba la flauta) y a la tercera lo consiguieron (con tres o cuatro años de retraso sobre el plan establecido)...
> 
> ...



Eso es la putada del sistema, no el hack.


----------



## Vientosolar (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Tengo 3 hijos, no sé de qué hablas, pero entiendo y respeto a los que no quieren tenerlos.
> Me hace gracia, foro incels donde llaman larvas a los niños hablando de la importancia vital de tener hijos. Sois un chiste malo.



Esos que usan ese horrendo término no los tienen y sí, sufren de un doble pensar acojonante. Son casapapis camino de los 40, llevan vidas de adolescente en todos los sentidos, suelen tener trabajo, y pontifican sobre la importancia de traer hijos al mundo. Pero no ellos, que la cosa está muy mala. Algunos, sin embargo, no los tienen porque no les da la gana.


----------



## Vientosolar (12 Sep 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> No si ya me lo estoy imaginando, el marido lo deja claramente eso es seguro, luego pues lo típico.



Joder, mamón, avisa o ponlo en esa forma que hay que pinchar para verlo (no me acuerdo del nombre). Qué horrorrrrrr


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> ¿Tú eres tonto?
> 
> Tener hijos es un puto objetivo vital desde que el mundo es mundo, eso no lo eliges tú.
> 
> Las volteretas que das para defender gilipolleces posmodernas son poco imaginativas.



Será tu objetivo vital, no el de muchas personas. Somos más que animales programados para procrear.
Por cierto yo tengo 3 ¿y tú?


----------



## Stelio Kontos (12 Sep 2022)

Mi prima eterna opositora se gastó miles de euros en tratamientos para quedarse preñada. Para cuando al final salió algo, le iba a salir mongólico.


----------



## Lian (12 Sep 2022)

cooperator dijo:


> Todos estos que insultan a las mujeres porque no han tenido hijos me da a mi que no pasan de los 25 años. Cuando seáis más mayores volvemos a hablar del tema a ver si lo véis igual.



La inmensa mayoría, no salen de la habitación y así están, resentidos y con la visión que les da el foro.


----------



## Sibarita (12 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sí hay energías, ya lo creo que las hay, las tías de 40 están estupendas precisamente porque han vivido.



Jaja una cosa es jijijear con tu copita de vino y tus amiguitos y otra es cuidar 24/7 de un ser totalmente dependiente de ti.

Eso hasta con 20 cansa, pero con 20 te repones en seguida. Con 40 te pegas una semana sin dormir porque el crío está malo y te duele todo un mes


----------



## Topollillo (12 Sep 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Joder, mamón, avisa o ponlo en esa forma que hay que pinchar para verlo (no me acuerdo del nombre). Qué horrorrrrrr



¿Te da repelús?, pues al gato no, mira que mimoso el gato, sabe lo que hace, doble ración de whiskas.


----------



## Lian (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Será tu objetivo vital, no el de muchas personas. Somos más que animales programados para procrear.
> Por cierto yo tengo 3 ¿y tú?



Cuando le digas la edad que tienes le da un parraque...


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

cooperator dijo:


> Todos estos que insultan a las mujeres porque no han tenido hijos me da a mi que no pasan de los 25 años. Cuando seáis más mayores volvemos a hablar del tema a ver si lo véis igual.



Ninis incels que no salen de su cuarto rabiosos porque cuando van al chino a por doritos ninguna les mira, qué esperas.


----------



## Lady_A (12 Sep 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> M E N T I R A
> 
> A día de hoy, los niños son cosa de la mujer. Los hombres solo somos una bolsa de esperma para tal fin.
> 
> Tenemos 0 poder de decisión sobre la concepción. Si ella quiere, se tiene. Si no quiere, no se tiene, y como hombre, o tragas o siempre tienes flotando la amenaza de una viogen que te joda la vida.



Porque no existen mas mujeres en el mundo solteras, incluida españolas que si quieren tener hijos y no estan emparejadas. El mundo te obliga a estar con esa si o si.

Mi primo dejo a su novia porque despues de años no solo no se decidía a tener hijos es que no quería tenerlos y como dentro de sus planes de futuro si estaba la paternidad decidió buscar una mujer con el mismo ideal de futuro.

Menudos argumentos de besugos. Hay muchas mas mujeres que desean ser madres que hombres, que en mayor proporción hay mas que deciden no quieren serlo.

Dejas a esa persona con total educación y un motivo de peso y ella rehace la vida con alguno de esos hombres que no desean hijos y tu con una que te guste y si lo desee. A patadas existen. En comparación muchas mas que una mujer que busque un tipo que quiera una familia.


----------



## Topollillo (12 Sep 2022)




----------



## Vientosolar (12 Sep 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> ¿Te da repelús?, pues al gato no, mira que mimoso el gato, sabe lo que hace, doble ración de whiskas.



Me dan los siete males más el IVA. A los que dicen que no hay mujeres feas, sino copas de menos, les ponía yo a torear en esa plaza (y en alguna aun peor, que las hay en este proceloso mundo).


----------



## Lady_A (12 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Aprende a escribir coherentemente porque me da pereza leerte.



Coherentemente te digo que desde antes de la existencia de las vestales han existido un montón de mujeres sin críos y ni ganas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



Literalmente la semana pasada estaba hablando con una chica de casi 30 años. Me decía que ella iba a tener hijos "seguro que si". Llevaba varios años con el novio (el cual, a las pruebas me repito, no esta mucho por la labor de casarse), y decía que "se pondría a ello en dos años".

Le pregunté si se iba a casar, si iba a comprar una vivienda, etc...a todo me decía que si. Yo le hice una sencilla cuenta demostrándole empíricamente que ni de coña iba a conseguir todas esas cosas con su edad. Entendiendo los números (son indiscutibles) acabó hablando de "todas esas mujeres que tienen hijos pasados los 40".
*
Claro que si, mujeres primerizas teniendo crios pasados los 40, lo mas normal del mundo. Y los niños sanísimos.

Claro que si guapi.

PS: El hostión de realidad lo van a escuchar en Pekin.*


----------



## Topollillo (12 Sep 2022)




----------



## Fausto1880 (12 Sep 2022)

grom dijo:


> La verdad es que pena ninguna. Que les den por culo.
> 
> Tienen lo que merecen.



Misericordia, Señor, es lo que pido.
No justicia.


----------



## Topollillo (12 Sep 2022)

Mi madre me tuvo con 38 y sali muy sano, solo me operaron 4 veces en apenas 3 años de vida, no me amamanto, solo me dio el biberón.


----------



## Fausto1880 (12 Sep 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Siempre señaláis a las mujeres, pero los hombres tampoco es que quieran algo serio, hay mucho tarado mental.
> El borreguismo español no entiende de sexo, el resto que no nos identificamos con esta sociedad suicida, quedamos marginados/as



Los hombres están remando río arriba, contra la corriente imperante. Desde que nacen.
Son ellas las que reman en modo fácil.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Los hombres están remando río arriba, contra la corriente imperante. Desde que nacen.
> Son ellas las que reman en modo fácil.



Victimismo nivel dios.


----------



## Fausto1880 (12 Sep 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Si eres feliz sabiendo que nunca seras abuelo a pesar de tener 3 hijos, pues oye, de todo tiene que haber en este mundo. Yo me replantearia que he hecho como padre para que ninguno de mis hijos crea en la familia.



Pues depende. Si has tenido hijos varones da igual lo que hayas hecho como padre.
La decisión de concebir es de ellas.


----------



## esforzado (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> *Eso es la putada del sistema*, no el hack.



para la filipina claro que sí...


----------



## spamrakuen (12 Sep 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> Los seres vivos, nacen, crecen, se reproducen y mueren; a lo mejor el que reduce a las mujeres a ser un número más de una empresa que solo busca el beneficio económico, eres tú. Si se te ocurre algo más profundo y fuera del ego de uno mismo que formar descendencia que lleve tu ADN y continúe tu linaje familiar, avisa. Supongo que saldrás con alguna tontería de "vivir experiencias" y "aprender nuevas cosas sobre este mundo". Si no dejas a nadie al que transmitir esa sabiduría, te lo vas a llevar a la tumba.
> Os han perforado el cerebro de tal modo que ya ni siquiera veis en qué consiste la existencia humana, acojonante.



Lo gracioso es que muchas de esas amebas dicen / quieren sentirse próximos a la naturaleza, la madre gaia, y demas soplapolleces new age.


----------



## Marco Porcio (12 Sep 2022)

Para que creéis que aprobaron la eutanasia recientemente.


----------



## Expat (12 Sep 2022)

vienedelejos dijo:


> Muy pequeños se ven, pero no solo: realmente hasta con hijos adolescentes puedes encontrarte matrimonios viajando con su prole. Como decía, mayormente del norte de Europa. Y también de los Estados Unidos.



Pues como los españoles, no? Ahora me entero que aqui cuando tienes hijos dejas de viajar.


----------



## Archetet (12 Sep 2022)

Mi hermano se fue a vivir con su novia de toda la vida. Se independizaron a los 24 años, salían juntos desde los 15. Ella era funcionaria, él no, pero luego se sacó plaza con los años. En su casa entraban 4-5.000 euros mensuales. 

Llevaban una vida relajada. Amigos, viajes, cervecitas. Los dos tenían la misma idea: tener hijos, pero más adelante. No tenían prisa. Cenas con los amigos, viajes a Londres, a Roma, a Nueva York, Disneyland París... siempre los admiré. Iban a tenerlo todo. 

Durante el confinamiento de la pandemia, mi hermano se pone serio: hay que "ir pensando" en tener hijos. Él tiene 42 años y ella 40. Por lo visto, él llevaba dos o tres año queriendo tenerlo, pero ella lo iba postergando con excusas. Con el confinamiento, planteó mi hermano, tenían tiempo de sobra. El dinero no era un problema. ¿Porque no?

Pues porque ella no quería tener hijos. Así se lo dijo, después de media vida de relación donde se suponía que ambos estaban de acuerdo. Total, divorcio y cada uno por su lado. 

Cada cual saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pues qué poca idea tienes corazón, porque la inmensa mayoría de mamis rondan los 40



Las que han conseguido quedarse preñadas de todas las que lo han intentado. Y de esas, a ver cuántas por jeringazo y cuántas con hijos taraditos.


----------



## NORDWAND (12 Sep 2022)

Que tengan hijos o no, da igual. El resultado es el mismo


----------



## Gothaus (12 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sí hay energías, ya lo creo que las hay, las tías de 40 están estupendas precisamente porque han vivido.



No hay energías. Las de 40 están completa y totalmente reventadas y con colgajos.


----------



## Luftwuaje (12 Sep 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Con 40 te pegas una semana sin dormir porque el crío está malo y te duele todo un mes



A ti te ha pasado eso?


----------



## coscorron (12 Sep 2022)

Mi hermana trabaja como voluntaria cuidando niños pequeños de un horfanato de Madrid ... Se los dejan para que puedan salir del horfanato unas cuatro horas a la semana. Este verano cuidaba de una niña de 14 meses y se la llevo a la piscina de la urbanización y me dijo como con pena en la voz ... "Yo hubiera sido una madre estupenda" y es verdad, es sólo que todos los tíos eran poco o malos para ella porque en la cabeza les habían metido que era mejor no depender de un hombre, que se comprará su casa, que tuviera primero su estabilidad ... Eso eran los años ochenta, ahora es mucho peor, ahora les meten en la cabeza que los hombres son violadores y maltratadores, que es mejor ser lesbiana y explorar tu genero .. Bueno, todos sabéis el desprecio que se hace de lo que ellos llaman "familias normativas" ... Por mi bien, los que se creen o se han creido esas cosas, incluyendo mi hermana aunque me de pena, es mejor que no se reproduzcan.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (12 Sep 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Y con 50
> Y que pasa, es infantil no seguir los paradigmas de la muchedumbre ? Lo que te han inculcado desde siempre? Parir y morir en vida llegando ahogado a fin de mes, manteniendo unas larvas maleducadas y desagradecidas a las que les das toda tu energia vital, tu dinero y tu salud, una mujer que pasa de tu cara y no quiere chuscar, dejar de dormir, no poder dedicarse a uno mismo....y al final divorciado, pasando pension a mujer, manteniendo los hijos y probablemente viviendo con los padres porque el hogar familiar se lo quedó ella. Y de esa no te recuperas ya a menos que seas Rockefeller o ganes un paston. Conozco tantos casos, tantos...no gracias



La cosa va porque se dice de las mujeres eternas adolescentes...cuando la cosa es generalizada.
Compara gente de 30 años de hoy y de hace 50 años.


----------



## Chocochomocho (12 Sep 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Y con 50
> Y que pasa, es infantil no seguir los paradigmas de la muchedumbre ? Lo que te han inculcado desde siempre? Parir y morir en vida llegando ahogado a fin de mes, manteniendo unas larvas maleducadas y desagradecidas a las que les das toda tu energia vital, tu dinero y tu salud, una mujer que pasa de tu cara y no quiere chuscar, dejar de dormir, no poder dedicarse a uno mismo....y al final divorciado, pasando pension a mujer, manteniendo los hijos y probablemente viviendo con los padres porque el hogar familiar se lo quedó ella. Y de esa no te recuperas ya a menos que seas Rockefeller o ganes un paston. Conozco tantos casos, tantos...no gracias



No seguir los paradigmas de la muchedumbre, me mofo. Los eternos solterones sin hijos sois tremendo chistes con patas. Los paradigmas de la muchedumbre actual son el suicidio demográfico, no tener hijos, asume tu fracaso y no te la quieras dar de lobo solitario antisistema que tienes una edad ya para darte cuenta del panorama actual.


----------



## vienedelejos (12 Sep 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Pues como los españoles, no? Ahora me entero que aqui cuando tienes hijos dejas de viajar.



Es una de las excusas alegadas por muchas parejas en edad de tener hijos: que todavía tienen muchas experiencias que vivir, siendo una de ellas la de viajar.

Y no me refiero a coger el Seat Supermirafiori y cargar hasta a la suegra y los bocatas para ir a ver una iglesia en San Julián del Chorroancho. Me refiero a esos viajes tipo Lonely Planet donde, haciendo escala en la otra punta del mundo, de repente te topas con un matrimonio danés con 3 churumbeles haciendo exactamente lo mismo que tú estás haciendo con la pareja o sólo.


----------



## silverwindow (12 Sep 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Mi hermano se fue a vivir con su novia de toda la vida. Se independizaron a los 24 años, salían juntos desde los 15. Ella era funcionaria, él no, pero luego se sacó plaza con los años. En su casa entraban 4-5.000 euros mensuales.
> 
> Llevaban una vida relajada. Amigos, viajes, cervecitas. Los dos tenían la misma idea: tener hijos, pero más adelante. No tenían prisa. Cenas con los amigos, viajes a Londres, a Roma, a Nueva York, Disneyland París... siempre los admiré. Iban a tenerlo todo.
> 
> ...



Ella no queris hijos pq la relacio con el ya estaba echa mierda y podrida.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (12 Sep 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Mi hermano se fue a vivir con su novia de toda la vida. Se independizaron a los 24 años, salían juntos desde los 15. Ella era funcionaria, él no, pero luego se sacó plaza con los años. En su casa entraban 4-5.000 euros mensuales.
> 
> Llevaban una vida relajada. Amigos, viajes, cervecitas. Los dos tenían la misma idea: tener hijos, pero más adelante. No tenían prisa. Cenas con los amigos, viajes a Londres, a Roma, a Nueva York, Disneyland París... siempre los admiré. Iban a tenerlo todo.
> 
> ...



Más de un caso he conocido. Si ese tipo de cosas no se pone clara desde más o menos el principio, acaba en dramón.


----------



## Chocochomocho (12 Sep 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Siempre señaláis a las mujeres, pero los hombres tampoco es que quieran algo serio, hay mucho tarado mental.
> El borreguismo español no entiende de sexo, el resto que no nos identificamos con esta sociedad suicida, quedamos marginados/as



Son escoria que no han tenido oportunidad de demostrarlo y por eso aluden a criticar a todo menos a ellos mismos, si estuviesen en el escalón de arriba no dudaría en demostrar lo que son. Solo hay que ver cuándo sale algo de Di caprio y sus novias que todos son vítores y cumplidos.


----------



## Annunakis (12 Sep 2022)

Los qué creéis que tener hijos es el Sentido de la Vida me dais bastante penica. No sois más que una herramienta, un títere. Vuestra vida no tiene sentido por sí misma. Triste.

Por otro lado: no haberse vacunado


----------



## Sibarita (12 Sep 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Ha ti te ha pasado eso?



A mí? Jajaja


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Sep 2022)

Kakuna


----------



## Chortina de Humo (12 Sep 2022)

Ahora mismo preguntad a hombres de 20-25 años (españoles) que cuando piensan tener una familia y la mayoria diran que solo quieren follar, y tener a varias a la vez.
Pero si os hace felices pensar que el infantilismo solo lo tienen las mujeres, vosotros mismos, vivis en una realidad paralela.
Todos HUYEN de que les "aten"


----------



## CANCERVERO (12 Sep 2022)

LoVeíaVenir dijo:


> Pues que adopte un niño en Latinoamérica



Claaaaaaro, eramos pocos y parió la abuela.
¿Y porqué no se les obliga a parir a todas la guarras abortadoras subvencionadas con dinero público y expropiacion de las criaturas en lugar de asesinatos?
Seria una solucion a la gentuza importada ilegalmente en pateras y una bendicion para los que quiere adoptar y tienen que irsen al extranjero a que les saqueen dinero y millones de trabas administrativas para ello.


----------



## mapachën (12 Sep 2022)

Con la que viene, que estamos en burbuja, no sé si sufro más sin hijos, o siendo padre de chortinas adolescentes de culo prieto con 2 millones de moros deseando violarlas.

(Más crisis energética, etc).


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## CANCERVERO (12 Sep 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Jajaa anda vete a vivir a la época de Franco.



¿---------?


----------



## spamrakuen (12 Sep 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> Los qué creéis que tener hijos es el Sentido de la Vida me dais bastante penica. No sois más que una herramienta, un títere. Vuestra vida no tiene sentido por sí misma. Triste.
> 
> Por otro lado: no haberse vacunado



Anda, si tenemos a uno que sabe cual es el sentido de la vida y todo.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (12 Sep 2022)

Dejad de mentir...


----------



## Eric Finch (12 Sep 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Y otra cosa voy a decir. No sólo es complicado tener hijos a partir de los 35, sino que para que el marido suelte buena cantidad y calidad de renacuajos, tiene que estar en buena forma y tener una buena corrida. Y una buena corrida te la proporciona una mujer nueva y que te gusta. Si lleva, pongamos, diez años con la suya, pues ya no le pone hoy como le ponía hace diez años. Así que la corrida no es tan potente; es la de la paja cochinera, no la de la chica de 20 años pizpireta, delgadita y con las tetas gordas.



Tampoco hay que ser tan radical en esto de la _exseminación_. Hay hombres que le echan mucho entusiasmo a tener un hijo, con independencia de su edad y de la de su _cóncube_. De hecho, lo normal es tener en cuenta que el tiempo pasa para todos y el hombre envejece también, con lo que no tiene que quejarse más de lo razonable. Otra cosa es querer tener hijos al estilo de los patriarcas, con 80 años o más... que eso sí es ya pretender.


----------



## Luftwuaje (12 Sep 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> A mí? Jajaja



Era una pregunta retórica, no te ha pasado a ti ni al 99% de la población. 

Hay que ser muy manso y sin sangre, un mierdaseca vamos, para estar una semana sin dormir y estar un mes adolorido porque se te ponga un hijo enfermo de cualquier pijada.
Otra cosa es que coja algo serio, pero igualmente te afecta que cualquiera de tu núcleo familiar tenga un grave problema de salud.


----------



## Polybolis (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Porque no existen mas mujeres en el mundo solteras, incluida españolas que si quieren tener hijos y no estan emparejadas. El mundo te obliga a estar con esa si o si.
> 
> Mi primo *dejo a su novia* *porque* despues de años no solo no se decidía a tener hijos es que *no quería tenerlos* y como dentro de sus planes de futuro si estaba la paternidad decidió *buscar una mujer con el mismo ideal de futuro*.
> 
> ...



Serán argumentos de besugos, pero los estás reforzando xD

O sea, que si quieres hijos te jodes y tragas con una mujer que no quiere tenerlos, o te buscas otra que sí quiera. La posibilidad de que por amor y compromiso se pueda convencer a la otra parte en un momento dado de tenerlos, lo descartamos. Si fuera tu primA la que dejó a su noviO porque ÉL no quería tener hijos y ELLA sí, igual te lo compraba


----------



## sivigliano (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> No hombre, que el tipo no ha tenido culpa ninguna en la decision conjunta de tener críos. El se mataba a quererlos desde los 30 pero ella era la que se resistía.
> 
> Eso pasa en la fantasia burbuja, muy probablemente era porque ambos pasaban hasta que la mujer se tuvo que poner firme (demasiado tarde) o porque no podían por motivos económicos.
> 
> ...



Y si iniciaron la relación hace pocos años?. Es posible que con menos de 30 ni se conociesen. No siempre es porque se haya ido posponiendo la maternidad de forma voluntaria. Y efectivamente la fertilidad después de los 35 va bajando y es más complicado un embarazo.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Sep 2022)

Le ha tocado la lotería, pero no se da cuenta


----------



## treblinca (12 Sep 2022)

Los mejores años de la vida son cuando los hijos tienen hasta unos 12 o 13 años. Son muy graciosos y te lo pasas bien con ellos. Los abuelos son jóvenes y los dejas con ellos de vez en cuando. Esos años son los mejores de la vida, vuelvo a decir.
Después llega la adolescencia y puede ser buena o mala. Como sea mala entonces preparate.


----------



## CANCERVERO (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Reducir a las mujeres a un útero y a simples parideras, increíble.



Eso precisamente me disgusta de las ¿mujeres? que son dueñas del 50% del dinero y del 100% de los coños. Dais ascopena.


----------



## Coviban (12 Sep 2022)

Conozco a una jijijaja no quiero tener hijos que me voy a descojonar muchísimo en 5 o 6 años.

La tengo fichada porque se que es la típica que se va a deprimir.


----------



## Coviban (12 Sep 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> Los qué creéis que tener hijos es el Sentido de la Vida me dais bastante penica. No sois más que una herramienta, un títere. Vuestra vida no tiene sentido por sí misma. Triste.
> 
> Por otro lado: no haberse vacunado



No es el sentido de la vida pero es lo natural. Estamos hecho para tener hijos. Si no los tenemos nos falta algo y acabamos amargandonos.


----------



## John Smmith (12 Sep 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ¿Eres gilipollas?
> 
> Y más vale que no tenga larva de modo "natural"................porque lo más seguro es que salga mongo..............COMO TÚ.



Ya, porque la lefa de bote para hacerse un " virgen Maria" viene garantizada. Nos lo aseguran nuestros amigos de las farmaceuticas y ya se sabe...


----------



## vienedelejos (12 Sep 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Ahora mismo preguntad a hombres de 20-25 años (españoles) que cuando piensan tener una familia y la mayoria diran que solo quieren follar, y tener a varias a la vez.



Eso los que pueden. Los que no pueden en lo único que piensan es que, cuando consigan (si lo consiguen) a una que les haga caso, no la sueltan en la vida.

Esta polarización masculina en función del atractivo viene de siempre pero ahora, en la era digital, se está llevando al extremo. Ellas no son de poner notas al físico, como hacemos nosotros. Ellas son de "SÍ" o "NO". Guapo o Feo. No hay más que eso. Me gusta o no me gusta. No habrá ya "clases medias" en términos de atractivo: habrá esos a los que todas desean (unos pocos relativamente hablando) por un lado, y esos otros a los que ninguna desea (todos los demás, que serán la mayoría). Y esos a los que todas desean están a un click de distancia el el móvil de CUALQUIER mujer (esto es lo que antes no pasaba. La gran diferencia).

Tinder y demás ya funcionan así. Exactamente así. Y cada vez las relaciones hombre/mujer entran más en esa esfera digital, que deja de ser "esfera digital" para convertirse en el pan nuestro de cada día. Algo que, por cierto, ha experimentado una turboaceleración con el Covid.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



QUE SE JODA ESA HIJA DE PUTA


----------



## jkaza (12 Sep 2022)

Lo natural es que las mujeres se empiecen a reproducir cuando son fértiles, tengan hijos con unos 15 años, mueran con unos 30, y sus hijos ya con 15 traigan nuevas larvas al mundo.

Como la humanidad se ha desnaturalizado, pues tenemos lo que hay. Niñas de 15 años abortando, y mujeras de 40 actuando como si tuvieran 15.

Pero la naturaleza es muy sabia y empieza a bajar cada vez más el límite de fertilidad de las mujeras, entre eso y las kakunas, volveremos al orden natural: Que tengan larvas con 15 años y se mueran con 30.


----------



## Expat (12 Sep 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Mi hermano se fue a vivir con su novia de toda la vida. Se independizaron a los 24 años, salían juntos desde los 15. Ella era funcionaria, él no, pero luego se sacó plaza con los años. En su casa entraban 4-5.000 euros mensuales.
> 
> Llevaban una vida relajada. Amigos, viajes, cervecitas. Los dos tenían la misma idea: tener hijos, pero más adelante. No tenían prisa. Cenas con los amigos, viajes a Londres, a Roma, a Nueva York, Disneyland París... siempre los admiré. Iban a tenerlo todo.
> 
> ...



Vale que tela con tu ex-cuñada, pero tu hermano saliendo desde los 15 años con ella, no se planteo en serio lo de tener hijos hasta los 40, cuando desde siempre sabia que queria ser padre??? De verdad que no entiendo lo de posponer la paternidad hasta esa edad cuando hay estabilidad amorosa y economica desde hace tiempo. Ya se ha comentado anteriormente que los viajes se pueden hacer perfectamente en familia, sobre todo si la situacion financiera es buena, como es el caso de tu hermano. No se, yo si tengo ganas de ser padre no podria estar con una persona 25 años hasta sugerirle si ya esta preparada para ser madre.

Luego en los periodicos solo dicen que el problema de natalidad de España es por la precariedad laboral... Entre los que sí tienen precariedad y los que solo quieren vivir la vida sin ataduras hasta los 40 así nos va: peor natalidad de Europa.


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Sep 2022)

Qué pena más grande


----------



## Expat (12 Sep 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Pues depende. Si has tenido hijos varones da igual lo que hayas hecho como padre.
> La decisión de concebir es de ellas.



Cierto, pero el forero dice que tiene una hija y dos hijos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Sep 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> Los qué creéis que tener hijos es el Sentido de la Vida me dais bastante penica. No sois más que una herramienta, un títere. Vuestra vida no tiene sentido por sí misma. Triste.
> 
> Por otro lado: no haberse vacunado




No, el sentido de la vida es jijear en videos de Tik Tok perreando para calentar a macacos que luego quieren follarte y si no accedes te aplican el Africa.

Eso si que es un sentido existencial de la vida


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Sep 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Lo natural es que las mujeres se empiecen a reproducir cuando son fértiles, tengan hijos con unos 15 años, mueran con unos 30, y sus hijos ya con 15 traigan nuevas larvas al mundo.
> 
> Como la humanidad se ha desnaturalizado, pues tenemos lo que hay. Niñas de 15 años abortando, y mujeras de 40 actuando como si tuvieran 15.
> 
> Pero la naturaleza es muy sabia y empieza a bajar cada vez más el límite de fertilidad de las mujeras, entre eso y las kakunas, volveremos al orden natural: Que tengan larvas con 15 años y se mueran con 30.



Y solo los fuertes o los listos. Españolas quedan fuera. A extinguirse, hijas de la gran puta


----------



## Pollepolle (12 Sep 2022)

Toma nota @Lady_A jajajajjaja


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (12 Sep 2022)

mi hermana feminazi podemierdera con 37 años está amargadísima  

almas cagadas

almas truñadas

taluec


----------



## Teniente_Dan (12 Sep 2022)

Ringbell dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1188198
> 
> 
> Tan solo mirad la cara de Charlize Theron con su hijo adoptado. Se la puede ver como "para cuidar a un hijo de OTRA habría tenido el mío propio"
> ...



Esa es Charlize Theron de verdad????


----------



## spamrakuen (12 Sep 2022)

Conozco bien dos hombres que no quieren tener hijos y se que son felices asi. De hecho, si tuvieran hijos (y tuvieran que criarlos) se que no serian felices. Y eso que los dos son tios y los he visto disfrutar de los sobrinos. El tema es que los dos resulta que son artistas (ilustrador y músico, concretamente), asi que creo que no es coincidencia.

El tema es que no conozco su equivalente femenino. Mi impresión es que la mayoría de mujeres si quieren tener hijos y que las que no los han tenido, lo siguen echando en falta pasados muchos años. Por ejemplo, mi pareja tiene una tia que nunca tuvo hijos, y siempre organizaba una merienda de reyes con los sobrinos, y ahora se le cae la baba y es muy generosa (demasiado) con mi hija.


----------



## veraburbu (12 Sep 2022)

El sentido de la vida, el motivo por el que existe, por el que ha evolucionado y prosperado... no es otro que reproducirse.
Es la auténtica razón por la que existen seres vivos. No hay otra.
Si no fuera así, la vida se extinguiría ¿no?

Luego ya, cada uno que haga lo que quiera.


----------



## Lady_A (12 Sep 2022)

¿Pregunto porque las parejas que no pueden tener hijos si lo intentan y lo intentan no adoptan a uno si tanto desean cuidar a un crio y encima hacen algo por un niño que en segun que países tendrá una vida de mierda?

Basicamente convierten un drama en un beneficio para ellos y para un pobre ser indefenso. Es un doble acto de humanidad.



LoVeíaVenir dijo:


> Pues que adopte un niño en Latinoamérica



O en España. Tardaran pero se lo darán y muy pequeño quizás hasta recién nacido o meses. Sino sera por críos enuyo destino es ser trafico de algo chungo o niño del narcotráfico, prostitución o niño de la guerra.



coscorron dijo:


> Mi hermana trabaja como voluntaria cuidando niños pequeños de un horfanato de Madrid ... Se los dejan para que puedan salir del horfanato unas cuatro horas a la semana. Este verano cuidaba de una niña de 14 meses y se la llevo a la piscina de la urbanización y me dijo como con pena en la voz ... "Yo hubiera sido una madre estupenda" y es verdad, es sólo que todos los tíos eran poco o malos para ella porque en la cabeza les habían metido que era mejor no depender de un hombre, que se comprará su casa, que tuviera primero su estabilidad ... Eso eran los años ochenta, ahora es mucho peor, ahora les meten en la cabeza que los hombres son violadores y maltratadores, que es mejor ser lesbiana y explorar tu genero .. Bueno, todos sabéis el desprecio que se hace de lo que ellos llaman "familias normativas" ... Por mi bien, los que se creen o se han creido esas cosas, incluyendo mi hermana aunque me de pena, es mejor que no se reproduzcan.



¿y porque no adopto? ¿Antes no dejaban? Entiendo yo que antes ser madre soltera era un drama aunque el crio fuera adoptado pero mejor que tirado en una casa con cientos de críos puede estar con una persona que lo quiera y ella tambien.

Creo que antes no dejaban adoptar a quien estuviera solo.




Archetet dijo:


> Mi hermano se fue a vivir con su novia de toda la vida. Se independizaron a los 24 años, salían juntos desde los 15. Ella era funcionaria, él no, pero luego se sacó plaza con los años. En su casa entraban 4-5.000 euros mensuales.
> 
> Llevaban una vida relajada. Amigos, viajes, cervecitas. Los dos tenían la misma idea: tener hijos, pero más adelante. No tenían prisa. Cenas con los amigos, viajes a Londres, a Roma, a Nueva York, Disneyland París... siempre los admiré. Iban a tenerlo todo.
> 
> ...



A mi primo le paso pero con 32. Se busco una que si quería. Ahora imagina el mismo ejemplo pero siendo una tia, le jodieron la posibilidad de serlo y eso si es una desgracia. Y también conozco algún caso u otra que por no dejar al novio de toda la vida porque tenia dependencia emocional y no se veia buscando pareja a los 36, renuncio a su maternidad. El tipo no le dijo nada hasta que ella tenía 36 añazos y el casi 40 (desde los 18 juntos). La jodio bien jodida pero no tuvo ese valor.

Conmigo tambien lo intentaron pero yo corte antes, pero me hicieron perder años, el tipo sabia cuando salimos con 28 que yo quería ser madre, hasta el numero de críos, a los tantos (tantos) añazos me suelta que el no. Nunca era el momento adecuado, me plante y me lo soltó. Cosas del pasado que ya poco importa debido al resultado final.


----------



## damevenenooooo (12 Sep 2022)

Se os llena la boca de traer hijos a este mundo de vacunados, de inmigracion descontrolada, de pantallitas, de potemos o de vox-disidencia-controlada, quien creeis que van a ser los compis del cole de los niños? quien los va a educar fuera de casa? a quien van a votar, que opciones hay? donde van a salir los fines de semana y con quien? con que mujer los vais a tener si os dan asco la mayoria, que inputs van a tener en esta España "fecal" de la que tanto os quejais y abandonariais si pudierais?
parece que vivis en una burbuja y que todos sois super padres y teneis la verdad absoluta.
Vais a traer vida al mundo de Soros, de la agenda 2030, de Bill Gates, de Zukerberg...para que sean esclavos del sistema del que os quejais o es que entre vuestros hijos va a estar el mesias...
Como esta el tema, espero morirme sin ver que el agua corriente llegue a precio de lujo o este restringida.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Sep 2022)

Osea, que para hacer su vida tiene que depender de la muerte de otra persona, y eso sin contar si los padres o abuelos viven donde ella trabaja, o tienen una vivienda conveniente, etc...

Por otro lado, como persona que ODIA las hipotecas, pero que ha pasado por dos, te digo que una hipoteca NO ES vender tu alma al diablo siempre que seas una persona que verdaderamente se puede hipotecar.

No es lo mismo ir a mendigar una hipoteca, que ir a buscar la mejor oferta. Aqui se trata de que tú hayas hecho los deberes antes de pedir dinero prestado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Sep 2022)

Claro que si, vivir con los padres de uno, ¡el mayor éxito!

Una cosa es que los padres de uno se vengan a vivir contigo (los mios se pasan MESES en mi casa cuando a ellos les viene en gana), y otra muy distinta es RECOGER a unos crios que no han sabido labrarse un porvenir, además de ver si los padres se van a llevar bien o no con el marido o la esposa, que cada persona es "de su padre y de su madre".

Por cierto, no sé lo viejos que serán tus padres, pero las hipotecas tienen, literalmente, miles de años. La palabra hipoteca viene del griego Hypotheke, y el modelo romano es muy parecido al que usamos nosotros.
*
La desgracia es tener que acoger a tus hijos en casa porque significa que no han sabido madurar.*


----------



## Fausto1880 (12 Sep 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Ahora mismo preguntad a hombres de 20-25 años (españoles) que cuando piensan tener una familia y la mayoria diran que solo quieren follar, y tener a varias a la vez.
> Pero si os hace felices pensar que el infantilismo solo lo tienen las mujeres, vosotros mismos, vivis en una realidad paralela.
> Todos HUYEN de que les "aten"



Esa pregunta no significa nada. Hace 30 años era exactamente igual. Un varón de 22 años no tiene en la cabeza casarse y anclarse a una familia. Ni ahora ni nunca. Eran las mujeres las que hacían sentar la cabeza al varón.
Y no puede ser al contrario. Un joven que ejerza de responsable y busque una relación seria, las chicas lo ven como alguien risible, ridículo, un flanders de la vida, mucho menos atractivo que el que esté dispuesto a picar en todas las flores.


----------



## coscorron (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Pregunto porque las parejas que no pueden tener hijos si lo intentan y lo intentan no adoptan a uno si tanto desean cuidar a un crio y encima hacen algo por un niño que en segun que países tendrá una vida de mierda?
> 
> Basicamente convierten un drama en un beneficio para ellos y para un pobre ser indefenso. Es un doble acto de humanidad.
> 
> ...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Sep 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Esa es Charlize Theron de verdad????



extreme derroition


----------



## Raedero (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Esto no es del todo así. Antes se tenían más hijos en peores condiciones de vida y menos sueldo. Las clases más pobres de hoy tienen más hijos.
> 
> Así que la causa de que la gente no tenga hijos no es el dinero.
> 
> Puede ir por el feminismo, la infantilización, la independencia de la mujer, el ver los niños como cargo, el que cada vez más gente es soltera.



Tiempo casi exclusivo de formación (estudios/trabajo estable, el que tiene suerte) hasta más allá de los 25 y los 30. 

Y 

LA VIVIENDA

Un tío o una tía a los 25 años debería llevar ya 5 por lo menos haciendo pasta y emancipado.

Es una charlotada absurda gente formándose hasta los 40 años. Me da igual de qué.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (12 Sep 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Esa pregunta no significa nada. Hace 30 años era exactamente igual. Un varón de 22 años no tiene en la cabeza casarse y anclarse a una familia. Ni ahora ni nunca. Eran las mujeres las que hacían sentar la cabeza al varón.
> Y no puede ser al contrario. Un joven que ejerza de responsable y busque una relación seria, las chicas lo ven como alguien risible, ridículo, un flanders de la vida, mucho menos atractivo que el que esté dispuesto a picar en todas las flores.



Date una vuelta por Marruecos o por Ucrania y me cuentas después. Por supuesto que lo tienen en la cabeza si les inculcan que si no son padres a esa edad, es porque no les gustan las mujeres. 

Tu pueblo y tu escalera no son el mundo entero.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> por no dejar al novio de toda la vida porque tenia dependencia emocional y no se veia buscando pareja a los 36, renuncio a su maternidad.



Pues ni debía ver telenovelas porque anda que no son los frecuentes los embarazos accidentales. Unos por imbéciles y confiar en la ruleta rusa de la marcha atrás, otras por pinchar los condones o emborrachar al pene-portador. Si el futuro padre termina aceptando el embarazo todos felices, si no pues divorcio y pensión de alimentos durante 18 años.


----------



## lakota (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Ya le digo yo que las residencias están llenas de personas con hijos. Más solos que la una. Tener hijos para que llegada la vejez (si se llega) tener a alguien que se preocupe por uno, lo dicho, muchos os vais a llevar muchas decepciones.
> 
> Sí, las personas con hijos duran más porque es más difícil separarse cuando hay hijos, en todos los sentidos. No se separan menos porque estén mejor y más felices.



Cuando mi madre estuvo ingresada en el hospital, hablando con una enfermera me decía que en aquel momento había como 60 personas que estaban allí porque sus familias no se ocupaban de ellas, que sabían que el tema de las residencias estaba saturado, y los trámites para hacerse cargo de ellos iban muy despacio. En cambio si gestionaban las pensiones de sus padres muy bien. Habrá casos en que los padres habrán sido unos cabrones, no lo dudo, pero de 60 casos...

Tener hijos pensando en que llegado el caso se harán cargo de uno, y más en tiempos que cada uno mira por sí mismo, es un error tremendo.


----------



## azazel_iii (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



Reunión de amiguetes de la infancia. Todos somos unos machotes y con menos de 40 tenemos todos entre 2 y 3 hijos. Solo hay uno que no tiene ni pareja y dos amiguetes que tienen 1, pero van buscando el segundo. Repoblando ahí con sangre española de pura cepa 

Bueno pues hablando con unos que van por el tercero y la mujer está ya de 7 meses nos comentan que muchos amigos suyos del instituto con el que formaron un grupo con el que aún quedan bastante, estan jodidos porque no hay manera. Al menos 3 parejas muy jodidas, porque ni FIV, ni FOV ni el coño de su madre, ya andan por 38-39 y la cosa jodida de verdad.

Lo digo siempre: las mujeres son las grandes estafadas de su revolución laboral. Ya se darán cuenta, ya...


----------



## Alcazar (12 Sep 2022)

Que cambie de garañón. Muchas veces la culpa es del macho. La novia de una amigo mio estuvo 10 años intentando con su ex y nada, lo dejaron, y mi amigo la preñó en un mes a los 43 años. Han tenido un niño precioso de casi 4 kilos.

Conozco varios casos así. Echamos toda la culpa a los ovarios con fecha de caducidad límite pero la calidad de la lefa de los normies de hoy en día es pésima.


----------



## azazel_iii (12 Sep 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Si está de buen ver aquí en burbuja hay esperma de pura sangre dispuesto a cubrirla al modo tradicional por una suma de dinero acorde a cuatro salarios de su marido.
> 
> Se garantiza el gozo de la susodicha, y a parte se le permite al marido fijarse en los detalles para que su matrimonio mejore en la actividad procreativa.
> 
> Ya sabes dile que se abra cuenta en burbuja y su alma se preñará... a pelito.



Yo garantizo niñas. Solo sé hacer hembras


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (12 Sep 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Sep 2022)




----------



## azazel_iii (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Anda que no hay mujeres felices sin hijos... entre ellas mi hija y una de mis hermanas. Y hombres felices sin hijos también (mis dos hijos y otro de mis hermanos). Qué cerrados de mente pensando que una mujer solo puede ser feliz pariendo. Hay mucha gente que no desea hijos. Ahora el que desea y no los puede tener...está jodido, es cierto.



¿Qué edades tienen? Si han pasado de los 40 te lo compro. Pero como estén por los 35-38 y les salte la alarma...


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Sep 2022)

lakota dijo:


> Cuando mi madre estuvo ingresada en el hospital, hablando con una enfermera me decía que en aquel momento había como 60 personas que estaban allí porque sus familias no se ocupaban de ellas, que sabían que el tema de las residencias estaba saturado, y los trámites para hacerse cargo de ellos iban muy despacio. En cambio si gestionaban las pensiones de sus padres muy bien. Habrá casos en que los padres habrán sido unos cabrones, no lo dudo, pero de 60 casos...
> 
> Tener hijos pensando en que llegado el caso se harán cargo de uno, y más en tiempos que cada uno mira por sí mismo, es un error tremendo.



Un hijo no es un puto criado, es una persona autónoma que hará lo que le salga de los cojones el día de mañana, y que no tiene ninguna obligación para contigo. Tener hijos pensando que son ganado para tu beneficio es una gran demostración de amor paternal


----------



## Odagled (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



¿Y el problema no será de la otra parte también? Que en algo contribuirá, vamos, es un decir


----------



## Pepe la rana (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> A mi primo le paso pero con 32. Se busco una que si quería. Ahora imagina el mismo ejemplo pero s*iendo una tia, le jodieron la posibilidad de serlo y eso si es una desgracia*. Y también conozco algún caso u otra que por no dejar al novio de toda la vida porque tenia dependencia emocional y no se veia buscando pareja a los 36, renuncio a su maternidad. *El tipo no le dijo nada *hasta que ella tenía 36 añazos y el casi 40 (desde los 18 juntos). La jodio bien jodida pero no tuvo ese valor.
> 
> Conmigo *tambien lo intentaron* pero yo corte antes, pero me hicieron perder años, el tipo sabia cuando salimos con 28 que yo quería ser madre, hasta el numero de críos, a los tantos (tantos) añazos me suelta que el no. Nunca era el momento adecuado, me plante y me lo soltó. Cosas del pasado que ya poco importa debido al resultado final.




Quitando el melodrama propio del sexo débil, de que hablais con vuestras parejas de todo de menos de lo importante....

Vaya tela....


----------



## Pepe la rana (12 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Un hijo no es un puto criado, es una persona autónoma que hará lo que le salga de los cojones el día de mañana, y que no tiene ninguna obligación para contigo. Tener hijos pensando que son ganado para tu beneficio es una gran demostración de amor paternal



Cómo que no tienes obligaciones? 

Piensas que no tienes obligaciones pero realmente si las tienes, como tus padres con sus padres y así un largo etc.... El mundo de los humanos se crea con reciprocidades....


----------



## nelsoncito (12 Sep 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Que cambie de garañón. Muchas veces la culpa es del macho. La novia de una amigo mio estuvo 10 años intentando con su ex y nada, lo dejaron, y mi amigo la preñó en un mes a los 43 años. Han tenido un niño precioso de casi 4 kilos.
> 
> Conozco varios casos así. Echamos toda la culpa a los ovarios con fecha de caducidad límite pero la calidad de la lefa de los normies de hoy en día es pésima.



Gilipollas.


----------



## azazel_iii (12 Sep 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Que vejez tan triste debes tener sin niños revoloteando a tu alrededor, haciendo trastadas y pidiéndote la paga para comprar chuches. Lo siento mucho.
> 
> Al menos tendrás unos hermosos perrinietos y gatinietos a los que cuidar cuando tus hijos se van de vacaciones.



Recuerdo la visita siendo yo un enano a la casa de una amiga de mi madre. Fui al baño y estaba todo super ordenado, la casa impoluta, parecía todo de decoración, al punto de que me dió yuyu. Recuerdo decirle a mi madre, que me notó la cara rara, "esta casa está demasiado ordenada". Desde entonces me dije (y no tendría ni 10 años pero aún lo recuerdo) que yo querría una casa con alboroto, algo desordenada con juguetes por ahí y demás. 

A día de hoy mi salón parece una exposición de Toy´s R Us, en el pasillo me tropiezo con patitos de goma, carritos de bebé y tengo que andar recogiendo por todos lados lo que mis 3 enanas van dejando por medio, y eso que recogen bastante. No lo cambio por nada.


----------



## azazel_iii (12 Sep 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> 35 años ya es una edad muy complicada para tener hijos. La naturaleza transcurre de manera diferente a la mentalidad infantil y egocéntrica de muchas mujeres.
> 
> Mi mujer tuvo al niño con 30 años y me dice que se arrepiente de no haberlos tenido antes. Y tampoco ha sido de viajar ni de creerse una súper woman. También me comenta con horror sobre las edades del resto de madres de la clase de mi hijo: 44-45 para arriba, habiendo tenido el primer hijo con 39-40.
> 
> Pero, si lo pienso bien, en Barcelona como ciudad turística, es fácil ver a guiris de 50 años ellos y 46-47 ellas, que van con sus hijos de 7 años. Especialmente los alemanes y los nórdicos.



Mi mujer y yo habíamos hablado de tenerlos sobre los 30, pero entre una cosa y otra al final el primero lo tuvimos a los 34, culpa mía el retrasarlo casi dos años, y luego pues costó algo de trabajo. Al final la última la ha tenido mi mujer con 38, ha sido una detrás de otra y ya en 3 paramos. Y es verdad que nos arrepentimos de no haberlos tenido algo antes. Por suerte tenemos trabajos relajados, pero cansa y no se tiene la misma energía con 30 que con 40.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Sep 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Cómo que no tienes obligaciones?
> 
> Piensas que no tienes obligaciones pero realmente si las tienes, como tus padres con sus padres y así un largo etc.... El mundo de los humanos se crea con reciprocidades....



Claro, y es hora de que esa rueda pare.


----------



## machote hispano (12 Sep 2022)

Cojones con el hilo... 

A este paso se van a exterminar las audiencias de Sálvame y resto de tele basura.


----------



## baifo (12 Sep 2022)

Siempre le quedará Tinder


----------



## Alcazar (12 Sep 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Gilipollas.



Te abanicó la parienta un preñador o que?

Tabaquismo, alcoholismo, dieta basura, sedentarismo... esos hábitos que tienen muchos hombres hacen mella en la calidad del esperma.


----------



## Pepe la rana (12 Sep 2022)

*La rueda se mueve como la rueda quiere,aunque tú no quieras. *



Jevitronka dijo:


> Claro, y es hora de que esa rueda pare.
> [/*QUOT*E]


----------



## Lady_A (12 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> .



Puedes adoptar a cualquier edad. Lo único que si eres mayor a 40 y pico se le añade un año al crio por cada año superior a la edad limite. Pero no es que no se pueda, al menos que en aquella época no se permitiera a gente sin pareja o parejas de hecho y solo a casadas




en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Pues ni debía ver telenovelas porque anda que no son los frecuentes los embarazos accidentales. Unos por imbéciles y confiar en la ruleta rusa de la marcha atrás, otras por pinchar los condones o emborrachar al pene-portador. Si el futuro padre termina aceptando el embarazo todos felices, si no pues divorcio y pensión de alimentos durante 18 años.



Ya he dicho que tenia dependencia emocional y además no trabajaba, le daba mas miedo quedarse sin el que sacrificar su maternidad. Y eso hizo, la sacrifico y arrepentida esta. Ademas, cuando quiera el maromo la deja igualmente pero ella tenia ese miedo. Que la dejara sola si se quedaba embarazada no queriendo el tener críos.

No hay tanta psicopata con ínfulas de telenovela como creéis. La gente suele ser por lo general buena gente.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Sep 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> *La rueda se mueve como la rueda quiere,aunque tú no quieras. *



Que se suba otro hamster


----------



## Pepe la rana (12 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que se suba otro hamster



ÑIQUI ÑIQUI con final inesperado


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Sep 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> ÑIQUI ÑIQUI con final inesperado



Estás hablando de una violación, voy a llamar al 016


----------



## INE (12 Sep 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> M E N T I R A
> 
> A día de hoy, los niños son cosa de la mujer. Los hombres solo somos una bolsa de esperma para tal fin.
> 
> Tenemos 0 poder de decisión sobre la concepción. Si ella quiere, se tiene. Si no quiere, no se tiene, y como hombre, o tragas o siempre tienes flotando la amenaza de una viogen que te joda la vida.



Es más, si la presionas al respecto es maltrato y viogen.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Sep 2022)

*No es un ataque personal ni hablo de ti*, pero vaya, ahora resulta que lo de la igual-dá y el femicharismo se pueden encender y apagar según interese.

Efectívamente (y das totalmente en el clavo), *la realidad se impone, el agua moja, y no puedes ser madre y competir con un hombre en un entorno laboral. ¿Problema? Pues que para ésto necesitamos una MUJER en mayúsculas y un HOMBRE en mayúsculas.*

Yo no me junto con españolas (mas allá del MFH), y para relaciones serias tiro de mujeres que entienden que yo traigo el dinero "grande" y ellas tienen la casa limpia y la comida hecha. En otras palabras, yo hago las cosas de HOMBRE, y ella, de MUJER.

El sueldo medio en españa (creo que va por los 25k mas o menos) es una basura, no es un sueldo serio, y cualquiera que, siendo español, con pasaporte español, con estudios (porque en españa puedes estudiar gratis si eres pobre), con la posibilidad de emigrar a cualquier pais de Europa, con la posibilidad de acceder a cursos de idiomas gratuitos con internet gratuita (en bibliotecas, por ejemplo)...me diga que tiene que ganar esa mierda de sueldo "por circunstancias de la vida" es un inútil, un mediohombre, un atontao y *un imbécil que tira por el suelo todos los sacrificios que han hecho nuestros padres y abuelos para levantar un pais*.

En esa situación donde un inútil quiere comprar una casa, lógicamente no puede. En otras situaciones donde un HOMBRE (en mayúsculas) decide aprovechar el suertón de haber nacido en la comunidad europea (aunque le haya tocado el pais mas paco) esos problemas no pasan.

En españa no hay "pobres" de dinero, sino de espíritu. *Quien en España llega a la mayoría de edad sin haber aprovechado estudios y becas y sin haber tirado de pasaporte para decir "que le den por culo a españa" y vuelva hecho un hombre de dinero, es un pobre de espíritu, y mejor que no tenga descendencia*.

Y repito: No estoy hablando de tí en ningún momento.


----------



## nelsoncito (12 Sep 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Te abanicó la parienta un preñador o que?
> 
> Tabaquismo, alcoholismo, dieta basura, sedentarismo... esos hábitos que tienen muchos hombres hacen mella en la calidad del esperma.



Bobo.

Por mucha calidá de esperma que pienses que tenga tu ridícula y minúscula cosita las vas a pasar canutas para preñar a una bigotuda cuarentona que fuma como un carretero y se pone como el Kiko en el Mc Donald's.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Sep 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Te abanicó la parienta un preñador o que?
> 
> Tabaquismo, alcoholismo, dieta basura, sedentarismo... esos hábitos que tienen muchos hombres hacen mella en la calidad del esperma.



Pero si en cada lechazo van para fuera 400 millones de celulitas, alguno en condiciones tiene que haber.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (12 Sep 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Mi mujer y yo habíamos hablado de tenerlos sobre los 30, pero entre una cosa y otra al final el primero lo tuvimos a los 34, culpa mía el retrasarlo casi dos años, y luego pues costó algo de trabajo. Al final la última la ha tenido mi mujer con 38, ha sido una detrás de otra y ya en 3 paramos. Y es verdad que nos arrepentimos de no haberlos tenido algo antes. Por suerte tenemos trabajos relajados,* pero cansa y no se tiene la misma energía con 30 que con 40.*



Se puede cerrar el hilo,...
Yo conozco una igual, que con más de 35 quiere tener el primero,... con 40 años NO se tienen las mismas ganas y energías para cuidar bebes, y encima ya a esa edad la mayoría de mujeres no pueden quedarse embarazadas, ya que han querido burlar a la naturaleza, y no hay nada más justo y cabrón que la propia naturaleza.
Pero los viajecitos y las fotitos para el rameragram hasta los 35 que no se los quite nadie a la mujer actual.


----------



## azazel_iii (12 Sep 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Se puede cerrar el hilo,...
> Yo conozco una igual, que con más de 35 quiere tener el primero,... con 40 años NO se tienen las mismas ganas y energías para cuidar bebes, y encima ya a esa edad la mayoría de mujeres no pueden quedarse embarazadas, ya que han querido burlar a la naturaleza, y no hay nada más justo y cabrón que la propia naturaleza.
> Pero los viajecitos y las fotitos para el rameragram hasta los 40 que no se los quite nadie a la mujer actual.



Todo depende un poco del tipo de trabajo. Nosotros tenemos trabajos de oficina, teletrabajamos (bueno yo ahora solo dos días por voluntad propia ya que he montado una pequeña empresa) y por suerte tenemos recursos para contratar a una niñera que está todas las mañanas 6 horas, recoge la casa y cuida de las 2 peques (la mayor ha entrado hoy en el cole).

Pero si tuviéramos trabajos de tener que pillar 1 hora de coche, salir a las 20:00 o muy mal pagados, habríamos tenido seguramente 1 y para de contar. Yo siempre quise dos, mi mujer cuatro, y al final hemos parado en tres.


----------



## Eigentum (12 Sep 2022)

YO conozco casos de mujeres queriendo tener hijos a los 38, pero no por las tonterias que dicen aquí, sino porque han hecho carrera + master + trabajar en el extranjero, ascensos etc etc... eso de hasta os 38 de fiesta nada, en todo caso a partir de los 30 centrarse más en su carrera laboral en vez de tanta fiesta, y entre que cambias de ciudad pitos y flautas, te plantas en los 40...


----------



## Eigentum (12 Sep 2022)

YO conozco casos de mujeres queriendo tener hijos a los 38, pero no por las tonterias que dicen aquí, sino porque han hecho carrera + master + trabajar en el extranjero, ascensos etc etc... eso de hasta os 38 de fiesta nada, en todo caso a partir de los 30 centrarse más en su carrera laboral en vez de tanta fiesta, y entre que cambias de ciudad pitos y flautas, te plantas en los 40...


----------



## AsustaLerdos (12 Sep 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> No seguir los paradigmas de la muchedumbre, me mofo. Los eternos solterones sin hijos sois tremendo chistes con patas. Los paradigmas de la muchedumbre actual son el suicidio demográfico, no tener hijos, asume tu fracaso y no te la quieras dar de lobo solitario antisistema que tienes una edad ya para darte cuenta del panorama actual.



Ahahhah casado amargado cornudo putero hastiado de su charo y de sus larvas que critica lo que no puede tener, detected


----------



## Annunakis (12 Sep 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> No, el sentido de la vida es jijear en videos de Tik Tok perreando para calentar a macacos que luego quieren follarte y si no accedes te aplican el Africa.
> 
> Eso si que es un sentido existencial de la vida



Tampoco creo que ese lo sea. 
No os da para mucho más la puta mollera.


----------



## coscorron (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Puedes adoptar a cualquier edad. Lo único que si eres mayor a 40 y pico se le añade un año al crio por cada año superior a la edad limite. Pero no es que no se pueda, al menos que en aquella época no se permitiera a gente sin pareja o parejas de hecho y solo a casadas



No voy a discutir, será lo que tu dices pero a mi hermana le dijeron que era muy dificil salvo que quisiera adoptar a niños ya muy mayores ...


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

Sin duda, al haber cientos de opciones a un solo click hace que la gente rompa por gilipolleces y pase al siguiente ligue, yo lo veo mucho por los amigos de mis hijos, es increíble, pero tristemente es así. Y lo hacen ellas y ellos. No se hablan las cosas, no se intentan arreglar si la persona merece la pena...patada y siguiente como si las personas fuesen cosas desechables.


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

lakota dijo:


> Cuando mi madre estuvo ingresada en el hospital, hablando con una enfermera me decía que en aquel momento había como 60 personas que estaban allí porque sus familias no se ocupaban de ellas, que sabían que el tema de las residencias estaba saturado, y los trámites para hacerse cargo de ellos iban muy despacio. En cambio si gestionaban las pensiones de sus padres muy bien. Habrá casos en que los padres habrán sido unos cabrones, no lo dudo, pero de 60 casos...
> 
> Tener hijos pensando en que llegado el caso se harán cargo de uno, y más en tiempos que cada uno mira por sí mismo, es un error tremendo.



Esa es la realidad, la que hay en la cabeza de los foreros pues... Se cumplirá en algún caso, pero no es la mayoría .


----------



## Catalinius (12 Sep 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> No hay energías. Las de 40 están completa y totalmente reventadas y con colgajos.



Pocas has visto, palpado o degustado, ni de 40 ni de 20 ni de 60


----------



## Catalinius (12 Sep 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Las que han conseguido quedarse preñadas de todas las que lo han intentado. Y de esas, a ver cuántas por jeringazo y cuántas con hijos taraditos.



No sabes de la misa a la media, te gustaría que así fuera para incentivar que alguna polvee contigo, pero no.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



La Edad del jijijiismo ha terminado y llega la venganza del pagafantas y no es broma!!!!


----------



## Catalinius (12 Sep 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Jaja una cosa es jijijear con tu copita de vino y tus amiguitos y otra es cuidar 24/7 de un ser totalmente dependiente de ti.
> 
> Eso hasta con 20 cansa, pero con 20 te repones en seguida. Con 40 te pegas una semana sin dormir porque el crío está malo y te duele todo un mes



Con 20 no sabes educar, eres una cría bastante inútil para criar.
Con 40 educas, así que te cansas lo mínimo, niños bien educados, padres descansados: es la fórmula.


----------



## Alcazar (12 Sep 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pero si en cada lechazo van para fuera 400 millones de celulitas, alguno en condiciones tiene que haber.



Tiene que haber muchas decenas de millones en condiciones para que haya success. Con 16 años es facil preñar y ser preñada, pero con 30 y tantos hay que mirar ciclos de fertilidad y ser constante. No es llegar y pegar, aunque claro, esto es una lotería y puede pasar de todo.

Otra cosa que me dejó loco, es que muchas parejas no pueden tener hijos siendo fértiles ambos porque la diferencia de ph hace que la acidez del organismo de la mujer mate los espermatozoides del hombre, o algo así.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (12 Sep 2022)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> Acabará comprándose uno de algún pantone oscuro, que es lo que se lleva. O en la clase de.zumba trabajará la cadera cabalgando un mozalbete al que le suben mejor los salmones que al marido



Si le río esta seco por muy fuerte que sea el salmón jojojojojojo


----------



## Pepe la rana (12 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Estás hablando de una violación, voy a llamar al 016



Aunque pase por el valle del hombre blandengue, no temeré mal alguno, porque el Fary está conmigo


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Sep 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Aunque pase por el valle del hombre blandengue, no temeré mal alguno, porque el Fary está conmigo


----------



## Chocochomocho (12 Sep 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Ahahhah casado amargado cornudo putero hastiado de su charo y de sus larvas que critica lo que no puede tener, detected



Qué es lo que no puedo tener? Fliparme en un foro de autistas con que soy un paria rebelde antisistema cuando en realidad soy prosistema?


----------



## Giordano Bruno (12 Sep 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Siempre señaláis a las mujeres, pero los hombres tampoco es que quieran algo serio, hay mucho tarado mental.
> El borreguismo español no entiende de sexo, el resto que no nos identificamos con esta sociedad suicida, quedamos marginados/as



Es que un hombre con el tema feminista y las leyes de género. ..casándose y teniendo hijos tiene mucho que perder y poco que ganar.
Y si no eres capaz de entere eso y ponerte en los zapatas de un pagafantas,pues poco podemos hacer.


----------



## calzonazos (12 Sep 2022)

Es un tema que reventara en sus cabezas con 50-60 años, por ahora todo es happy, una de 40 aun siendo charo encuentra 30 ñero de gym, mas tarde vendra paco de rebajas y sera tarde


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Sep 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Es que un hombre con el tema feminista y las leyes de género. ..casándose y teniendo hijos tiene mucho que perder y poco que ganar.
> Y si no eres capaz de entere eso y ponerte en los zapatas de un pagafantas,pues poco podemos hacer.



De hecho me gustaria saber cuantos de los casados en el antiguo orden, lo harian con la legislacion actual.


----------



## Raedero (12 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Literalmente la semana pasada estaba hablando con una chica de casi 30 años. Me decía que ella iba a tener hijos "seguro que si". Llevaba varios años con el novio (el cual, a las pruebas me repito, no esta mucho por la labor de casarse), y decía que "se pondría a ello en dos años".
> 
> Le pregunté si se iba a casar, si iba a comprar una vivienda, etc...a todo me decía que si. Yo le hice una sencilla cuenta demostrándole empíricamente que ni de coña iba a conseguir todas esas cosas con su edad. Entendiendo los números (son indiscutibles) acabó hablando de "todas esas mujeres que tienen hijos pasados los 40".
> 
> ...



Mientras tanto, conozco más de una y más de dos pasaditos los 40, que me revelan entre susurros, con la voz afectada y crujiendo los dientes que......"es que los 30 no son los nuevos 20 y NI DE COÑA los 40 son los nuevos 30".

Pero eso les vendieron, una pena. Y se lo tragaron.

Es brutal la desconexión con la realidad de la mayoría de la población


----------



## AsustaLerdos (12 Sep 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Qué es lo que no puedo tener? Fliparme en un foro de autistas con que soy un paria rebelde antisistema cuando en realidad soy prosistema?



Jajaja yo no he hablado nada de sistemas, tú me has llamado chiste con patas. Tal vez el chiste sea la vida de amargao que seguramente llevaras al seguir los canones de lo "correcto" de la epoca de Franco.
Tal vez en otra vida aprendas y disfrutes de la libertad, que la vida es corta


----------



## IMPULSES (12 Sep 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Mientras tanto, conozco más de una y más de dos pasaditos los 40, que me revelan entre susurros, con la voz afectada y crujiendo los dientes que......"es que los 30 no son los nuevos 20 y NI DE COÑA los 40 son los nuevos 30".
> 
> Pero eso les vendieron, una pena. Y se lo tragaron.
> 
> Es brutal la desconexión con la realidad de la mayoría de la población



Ese es el problema !!! LA DESCONEXION DE LA SOCIEDAD ACTUAL CON LA REALIDAD : 

- Los críos queriendo hacer cosas de adultos cuando no toca y la mayoría de las veces tomando malas decisiones.

- Los universitarios pensando que por tener un papel firmado por el Rey de España a ellos se les debe pagar sueldos de 5.000 €/mes 

- Tias de 20 hasta 50 creyéndose que estan buenas... ( muchas nunca estuvieron buenas, otras eran un 5 y se creían un 9 , y unas pocas eran un 7 y se creían un 10 ) 

- Piensan que encontrarán al cirujano, piloto ... que trabaja 2 dias al mes,y el resto del tiempo se dedica a ser un abnegado padre y un divertido amigo, compañero que le evita todas las penas y problemas que a ELLA la vida le depare. 

- Los políticos .... esos directamente da para hacer un hilo aparte. 

- Los funcis y los abuelos...... idem de los políticos. 

- Los padres primerizos que idealizan eso de tener un crío , y después se estan arrepintiendo desde el minuto 2 de la existencia del crío, pero que no son capaces de reconocer sus errores siempre dicen "ehhh pero yo a mi hijo/a es lo que mas quiero en el mundo" 

Y así podría tirarme hasta mañana , hablando de la desconexión de la realidad de la gente cuando las cosas no salen como ellos quieren o simplemente NO SON COMO IMAGINARON en sus mentes de "joliwod"


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Jajaja yo no he hablado nada de sistemas, tú me has llamado chiste con patas. Tal vez el chiste sea la vida de amargao que seguramente llevaras al seguir los canones de lo "correcto" de la epoca de Franco.
> Tal vez en otra vida aprendas y disfrutes de la libertad, que la vida es corta



Pero si aquí el 90% de los que pontifican sobre tener hijos no tienen pareja ni les gustan los niños, es más ,no aguantarían una noche con el crío despertándote cada dos por tres, lloros, biberones, pañales...no aguantan ni dos horas.


----------



## Raedero (12 Sep 2022)

No, no.

Un amplísimo porcentaje de la realidad me demuestra (no la mayoría, no una minoría, un porcentaje alto de MI realidad), digo, me demuestra objetivamente que ahora mismo, la población entre los 30 y los 50, tenga hijos o no, está hecha PAPILLA, reforzando conscientemente con acero templado su autoengaño para levantarse cada día de la cama. 

Madres solteras con niño/a, gato, perro, conejo y canario y al borde del suicidio cada 24 horas.

Familias felices de zara, amazon, decathlon y burguer DESTROZADAS, atomizadas.

Padres y madres revolcando sus valores y principios por el fango más putrefacto ante una sociedad demente y absurda.

El puto problema no es tener o no críos, que por otro lado es algo QUE YA NO TIENE SOLUCIÓN A NIVEL SOCIAL. Que quede claro esto. Se acabó. No hay vuelta atrás.

El o los problemas son mucho más profundos, que ya es jodido eh?

Gente con hijos, un amplio porcentaje, familias desestructuradas y hechas puré, los padres, las madres, los hijos. Y eso donde están todos presentes. Gente ahogándose en sus propias lágrimas día sí, día también, hasta el cuello de mierda y remando por nada, con ningún consuelo, aun teniendo hijos.

Hijos ejerciendo de padres, padres ejerciendo de idiotas.

Está muy bien que se debata el sexo de los ángeles y se pontifique con absolutos, pero la realidad es que UN AMPLIO PORCENTAJE de la población, exclusivamente autóctona, está TRITURADA. Y los hijos no suponen un factor diferencial ni de lejos. Ni lo supondrán con el paso de los años, que esto es importante también. Una generación de ancianos sin hijos es más fácil de despachar, eso los que lleguen a viejos. Qué cojones. Han masacrado a ancianos abuelos por miles en residencias y no ha pasado NADA. Ni va a pasar.

Yo a fuerza de años y experiencia me he vuelto un despiadado y entusiasta optimista. Mi trabajo espiritual me permite ver esta vida como un flash desagradable que sí o sí, afortunadamente va a terminar. Pero gran parte de la gente no tiene ese consuelo y está atrapada en un pozo de MIERDA.

Y ni los hijos ni NADA va a resolver eso.


----------



## Archimanguina (12 Sep 2022)

preño por metodo natural.
embarazo garantizado en 2 sesiones, da igual la edad. si no es así eso que te llevas.
no cacunado.

rason aqui.


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Sep 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> Tampoco creo que ese lo sea.
> No os da para mucho más la puta mollera.



Vete a perrear, entreten a algún moro


----------



## Annunakis (12 Sep 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Vete a perrear, entreten a algún moro



No bailo. 
Tengo un marido blanco, español, honrado, trabajador, no cuck, junto al que espero pasar toda la vida.
A rabiar, pajillero


----------



## Passenger (12 Sep 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Mi trabajo espiritual me permite ver esta vida como un flash desagradable que sí o sí, afortunadamente va a terminar.



No entiendo muy bien tu frase. ¿Quieres decir q crees en otra vida después de ésta y q eso te alivia de los pesares de esta existencia?


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2022)

las hembras humanas buscan dos tipos de hombres :

- los maternales y proveedores para que les ayuden con la crianza de los hijos

- los audaces, intrépidos, atrevidos ... para que las fecunden y sus hijos lleven los genes de hombres valerosos pues el mundo fue y es un sitio peligroso. 


Las mujeres evolucionaron para engañar a su pareja haciéndoles creer que estaban en celo sin estarlo ya que ese acontecimiento ocurría solo durante una semana cada 3 años , cuando dejaba de amamantar a la cría y volvía a ovular. Y era justo durante esa semana cuando buscaba tener sexo con esos hombres a los que les había echado el ojo. 

Un coito fecundador se hace en 5 minutos detrás de unos arbustos o durante la noche. El resto de los coitos, por muchos que sean, son todos estériles. Es un tipo de acicalado social como rascarse la espalda o buscarse piojos con la finalidad de vincular a ese macho y tenerlo a su servicio. 









Acicalado social: qué es, características, efectos y funciones


¿Qué es el acicalado social? Veamos las características de este comportamiento prosocial presente en muchos animales, fundamentalmente en primates.




psicologiaymente.com


----------



## ueee3 (12 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *No es un ataque personal ni hablo de ti*, pero vaya, ahora resulta que lo de la igual-dá y el femicharismo se pueden encender y apagar según interese.
> 
> Efectívamente (y das totalmente en el clavo), *la realidad se impone, el agua moja, y no puedes ser madre y competir con un hombre en un entorno laboral. ¿Problema? Pues que para ésto necesitamos una MUJER en mayúsculas y un HOMBRE en mayúsculas.*
> 
> ...



Brutal. Me espero a ver si te responde. Creo que es el bofetón más gordo que le han dado en este foro a una mujer en mucho tiempo. Cuidado no invoque alguna ley feminista.

A ver por sacar algún pero... básicamente dices que hay que irse del país para prosperar si no se prospera aquí (entendiendo por prosperar, no sé, ¿cobrar más de 40k?). Bueno, ¿pero y si la persona está muy a gusto en su tierra, yendo a pescar al lago con amigos mientras beben cerveza a lo american movie, por un decir? Dirás que tendría que madurar y quizás tengas razón.

Pero seamos realistas... un chaval crece, estudia, sale de fiesta, hace una carrera,... y se pone a buscar trabajo sin saber nada de la vida. Recibe palos, y para cuando a lo mejor descubre este foro y descubre que hay otras cosas, ya tiene 30 palos, y entonces empieza a musitar si irse, y como se descuide, ya ha pasado algo que le ata aquí. Y si a un chaval joven le dices "huye de España!", por mucha razón que tengas, no te va a creer o va a querer experimentar el país por sí mismo.

Te digo una razón no ya intangible, sino económica, para no emigrar que leí a alguien en el foro: gestionar tu patrimonio inmobiliario, si no tienes, el que heredes. No es muy buena pero algo es.  No digamos ya si en España la persona tiene una casa gratis (pongamos que no la de los padres) para vivir... en tal caso, ¿hasta qué punto le compensa irse fuera? Al final uno en su tierra tiene ataduras y comodidades... si no fuera así, todo el mundo emigraría.


----------



## Chocochomocho (12 Sep 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Jajaja yo no he hablado nada de sistemas, tú me has llamado chiste con patas. Tal vez el chiste sea la vida de amargao que seguramente llevaras al seguir los canones de lo "correcto" de la epoca de Franco.
> Tal vez en otra vida aprendas y disfrutes de la libertad, que la vida es corta



Puajajajajaj La verdad que muy inteligente no se te veía pero madre mía hijo. TENER FAMILIA O HIJOS LO INVENTÓ FRANCO. Me descojono.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (12 Sep 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Puajajajajaj La verdad que muy inteligente no se te veía pero madre mía hijo. TENER FAMILIA LO INVENTÓ FRANCO. Me descojono.



Bah, caramandril no me hagas hablar de inteligencia no sea que te sonrojes de lo lerdo que eres. Anyway, disfruta de tu vida de paco que te ha tocado vivir, la que crees que has escogido tú pero que no, la escogieron por tí. Seguramente seras un operario o un currito que empezó a laborar los 18 y que a la que tuvo algo de pasta preñó a la novia que tenia desde el instituto, se metió en una hipoteca y empezó a procrear como si no hubiera un mañana. Unas decadas despues te das cuenta que la cuenta esta en numeros rojos, que te cuesta llegar a fin de mes, que no inviertes nada en ti mismo, que tu mujer ya no te la levanta, y que de hecho ni la soportas, te pajeas con la vecina, pero que coño, has cumplido con los canones y has conseguido transmitir tu mediocre ADN unas cuantas decadas más. Bravo por tí, campeon!!


----------



## Raedero (12 Sep 2022)

Vivo en un sitio cualquiera que es representativo de la realidad social española. Y subrayo, española, porque otras etnias no veo que tengan esos problemas, al revés.


Tú no lo ves, por fortuna, porque obvias esa realidad, por los motivos que sea, y tampoco pasa nada. Insisto en que no es una mayoría pero es un porcentaje MUY elevado. Gente, concretamente mujeres, con hijos, que son unas completas desnortadas y desgraciadas.

Y ojo. Que no sólo a las mujeres realiza y centra tener hijos. También a los hombres. Es una responsabilidad superior, una oportunidad de ganar pureza, rutina, diversión, estabilidad, etc......pero antinaturalmente esto no sucede en todos los casos.

Insisto. Hay problemas de fondo de mucho más peso. Y se vienen arrastrando de generaciones anteriores.

Y no hablo de una clase social concreta eh? Conozco bien estratos sociales desde arriba hasta abajo. Y sucede en todos.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Los crios se tienen por esporas? Entiendo yo que su marido decia algo.
> 
> Si comenzo a los 35 el marido de 37 ya lo tenia desde bastante antes. Tampoco quiso darse mucha prisa ¿no? Era tan tonto como ella o infantil.
> 
> Siempre cargando contra las mujeres aunque tengan pareja y los niños sean cosa de dos.



Chica, el comentario no hace distingos. Tonta ella y tonto el. Ademas tal y como estan las cosas por la alimentacion, las hormonas por todos lados en comida y plasticos, los metales pesados.... sin entrar en todo lo que te has metido en el cuerpo entre los 15 y los 35 lo RARO es que logre quedarse embarazada, sea a causa de ella que tiene los ovocitos dañados o de el que sus espermatozoides salen pocos y deformes por la misma causa.

Las clinicas del ramo se están forrando con todos los tardotreintañeros queriendo ser padres.


----------



## Lady_A (12 Sep 2022)

Eigentum dijo:


> YO conozco casos de mujeres queriendo tener hijos a los 38, pero no por las tonterias que dicen aquí, sino porque han hecho carrera + master + trabajar en el extranjero, ascensos etc etc... eso de hasta os 38 de fiesta nada, en todo caso a partir de los 30 centrarse más en su carrera laboral en vez de tanta fiesta, y entre que cambias de ciudad pitos y flautas, te plantas en los 40...



Yo tengo una amiga científica que estuvo en oxford. Tuvo hijos porque se hecho pareja cuando estudio en la universidad aqui y el viajo con ella alli. El le cuida al crio, sino imposible. Con el tema este de que GB se salió de la EU se volvieron a España, ahora creo que andan por Francia.

Y otras dos que son medica forense y ingeniera industrial. No han sido madres porque no han podido no porque no han querido. A la medica la dejo su novio arquitecto porque era de otra cuidad y despues de X años de noviazgo mas años mas de noviazgo a distancia se preguntaron que demonios iban a hacer con su vida el con un despacho en una cuidad y el con una plaza en el juzgado de mi ciudad. Algo le paso a la ingeniera que tenia un puesto itinerante por toda España, es decir, la fabrica la mandaba a supervisar otras fabricas y el novio era medico en mi ciudad, niño de papa con una clínica que tenia que heredar así que a los pocos años se fue a su ciudad. Ella propuso comprar otra casa a media distancia entre ambas su ciudad y alquilar su chalet pero el tipo no quería viajar unos cuantos kilómetros a la cuidad (anda que si llega a vivir en Madrid) y ella no quería pagar una hipoteca en la cuidad de el porque además no entendía el cambio cuando la clínica aun la llevaba el padre, así que nada. Luego nació su primer sobrino y como tiene vida itinerante aunque medito ser madre soltera vio que con ese tipo de vida era imposible.

Es mas facil que una cajera o una loca del coño infantil y con ganas de fiesta, crié un hijo que una mujer que ha estudiado y encima le va bien en el curro. Mas que nada porque son currazos de mucho trabajo e implicación.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las hembras humanas buscan dos tipos de hombres :
> 
> - los maternales y proveedores para que les ayuden con la crianza de los hijos
> 
> ...



Etologia humana 100%. Completamente en lo cierto.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Yo tengo una amiga científica que estuvo en oxford. Tuvo hijos porque se hecho pareja cuando estudio en la universidad aqui y el viajo con ella alli. El le cuida al crio, sino imposible. Con el tema este de que GB se salió de la EU se volvieron a España, ahora creo que andan por Francia.
> 
> Y otras dos que son medica forense y ingeniera industrial. No han sido madres porque no han podido no porque no han querido. A la medica la dejo su novio arquitecto porque era de otra cuidad y despues de X años de noviazgo mas años mas de noviazgo a distancia se preguntaron que demonios iban a hacer con su vida el con un despacho en una cuidad y el con una plaza en el juzgado de mi ciudad. Algo le paso a la ingeniera que tenia un puesto itinerante por toda España, es decir, la fabrica la mandaba a supervisar otras fabricas y el novio era medico en mi ciudad, niño de papa con una clínica que tenia que heredar así que a los pocos años se fue a su ciudad. Ella propuso comprar otra casa a media distancia entre ambas su ciudad y alquilar su chalet pero el tipo no quería viajar unos cuantos kilómetros a la cuidad (anda que si llega a vivir en Madrid) y ella no quería pagar una hipoteca en la cuidad de el porque además no entendía el cambio cuando la clínica aun la llevaba el padre, así que nada. Luego nació su primer sobrino y como tiene vida itinerante aunque medito ser madre soltera vio que con ese tipo de vida era imposible.
> 
> Es mas facil que una cajera o una loca del coño infantil y con ganas de fiesta, crié un hijo que una mujer que ha estudiado y encima le va bien en el curro. Mas que nada porque son currazos de mucho trabajo e implicación.



No hay trabajo mas importante ni deber mas prioritario que la maternidad.

Se os dio libertad de eleccion y habeis decidido suicidar la sociedad que os alumbró privandola de suficientes niños.

Y todos nosotros por no tratar de cambiar la situacion e incluso alabar como destruis vuestros años de fertilidad en trabajos estúpidos.


----------



## Segismunda (12 Sep 2022)

El papo nos está siendo quitado de las manos, eso no lo cambian ni mil burbujistas en la rueda del hamster. La que no tiene hijos es porque no ha querido.


----------



## Raedero (12 Sep 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien tu frase. ¿Quieres decir q crees en otra vida después de ésta y q eso te alivia de los pesares de esta existencia?




Sí, disculpa porque no lo he expresado bien.

Creo que hay más que esto, mucho más, pero lo que me alivia no es eso, es la sensación certera de que esta vida no es "tan" importante (que lo es), no es un privilegio estar vivo, es un tránsito, como sacarse el carnet de conducir. Es exagerado, tedioso, caro, desquiciante. Pero es un paso "necesario". Haya después algo o no, porque necesariamente estamos aquí y nos lo tenemos que comer. Me resulta difícil profundizar y explicarlo mejor. Si hay algo después, será diferente y espero que al menos, más genuino y si no lo hay, pues genial, se acabó el "castigo". Disfruto de la vida pero no tengo un apego fuerte a ella.

En cualquier caso, tengo una trayectoria espiritual, bastante burda por cierto, que me evade de forma saludable, me centra cuando lo necesito, me proporciona paz y esperanzas. Me ofrece otra dimensión de la vida. Que es algo de lo que mucha gente carece, es lo que veo. Y no me considero especial eh? No va por ahí.


----------



## Chocochomocho (12 Sep 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Bah, caramandril no me hagas hablar de inteligencia no sea que te sonrojes de lo lerdo que eres. Anyway, disfruta de tu vida de paco que te ha tocado vivir, la que crees que has escogido tú pero que no, la escogieron por tí. Seguramente seras un operario o un currito que empezó a laborar los 18 y que a la que tuvo algo de pasta preñó a la novia que tenia desde el instituto, se metió en una hipoteca y empezó a procrear como si no hubiera un mañana. Unas decadas despues te das cuenta que la cuenta esta en numeros rojos, que te cuesta llegar a fin de mes, que no inviertes nada en ti mismo, que tu mujer ya no te la levanta, y que de hecho ni la soportas, te pajeas con la vecina, pero que coño, has cumplido con los canones y has conseguido transmitir tu mediocre ADN unas cuantas decadas más. Bravo por tí, campeon!!



ANYWAY? No me digas que encima eres el típico cincuentón, estrogenizado gafapastas, gordito calvo de camiseta de Marvel? Venga shur a seguir siendo un eterno adolescente fracasado que para cubrir la pena de no lograr tener descendencia se las da de peleador de los canonej en una sociedad que a duras penas llega a 1 en la tasa de natalidad. Peleando contra los cánones de Franco de tener hijos en 2022, está pasando.


----------



## Chocochomocho (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Pero si aquí el 90% de los que pontifican sobre tener hijos no tienen pareja ni les gustan los niños, es más ,no aguantarían una noche con el crío despertándote cada dos por tres, lloros, biberones, pañales...no aguantan ni dos horas.



A mi me la pela que decidan o no tener hijos, no van por ahí los tiros, me descojono de los que se creen que están luchando contra loj canonej y el sistema por no tenerlos cuando literalmente no hay más canon y sistema actual que no tenerlos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las hembras humanas buscan dos tipos de hombres :
> 
> - los maternales y proveedores para que les ayuden con la crianza de los hijos
> 
> ...




Lógicamente las españolas , al no tener hijos que amamantar .... tienen la regla todos los meses .

ES DECIR , ESTÉN EN CELO CASI PERMANENTEMENTE POR PRIMERA VEZ EN LA HISTORIA DE LA HUMANIDAD.


----------



## jesus88 (12 Sep 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Siempre señaláis a las mujeres, pero los hombres tampoco es que quieran algo serio, hay mucho tarado mental.
> El borreguismo español no entiende de sexo, el resto que no nos identificamos con esta sociedad suicida, quedamos marginados/as



porque van espabilando, las leyes son muy jodidas para nosotros.
cada vez quedan menos tontos.


----------



## jesus88 (12 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Hay que mirarlo por el lado bueno, está habiendo una selección natural. Todos los alucinados con cerebros defectuosos morirán sin hijos. Y aquellos que son realistas, inteligentes e impermeables a la ingeniería social los tendrán.



pero si los mas hijos tienen son el lumpen de las sociedad : gitanos, moros, negros, sudamericanos, etc.


----------



## Kartoffeln (12 Sep 2022)

LoVeíaVenir dijo:


> Pues que adopte un niño en Latinoamérica



Mejor un chino, combinan mejor con los muebles del Ikea.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Sep 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> pero si los mas hijos tienen son el lumpen de las sociedad : gitanos, moros, negros, sudamericanos, etc.




El lumpen sigue como siempre, ahí no hay nada que hacer. Pero de entre los blancos, los idiotas no tienen hijos.

Aunque en realidad desde mi punto de vista el 99% de humanos NO deberían tener hijos, pues son todos escoria. Sí, soy un misántropo. Y más desde el Covid.


----------



## Visilleras (12 Sep 2022)

No es mi problema


----------



## spamrakuen (12 Sep 2022)

Tengo la impresión que los hombres llevan mejor lo de no tener hijos. Hay hombres con hobbies creativos que les absorben completamente y les producen gran satisfacción. Les permiten desarrollar un rico mundo interior. 

En el caso de las mujeres, obviamente, también es posible. Lo que pasa es que es mucho mas raro encontrar mujeres con un rico mundo interior. Ellas no desarrollan tanto ese tipo de hobbies, o directamente ningún hobby. Y son criaturas en general mas sociales y por lo tanto mas dependientes de los demas, y por lo tanto mas sensibles a la soledad. Además, ellas estan biologicamente muy vinculadas a la maternidad, que va mas alla de la simple procreación. Un hombre puede echar el grumo y desaparecer, pero la mujer gesta a la larva y luego la alimenta con sus pechos. Biologicamente no es lo mismo, hay un instinto de procreación en hombres y mujeres, pero el instinto maternal es mucho mas influyente que el de paternidad.


----------



## alas97 (12 Sep 2022)

menudo drama.

todos sabemos que la españorda promedio es primeriza a los 50 años.

¿Quien puede resistirse a esta preciosura, y que te llame papá?


----------



## qbit (12 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



Me contó hace unos años otra treintañera desesperada de una amiga también desesperada: "Cada mes con regla, una depresión".


----------



## Black War Greymon (12 Sep 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> M E N T I R A
> 
> A día de hoy, los niños son cosa de la mujer. Los hombres solo somos una bolsa de esperma para tal fin.
> 
> Tenemos 0 poder de decisión sobre la concepción. Si ella quiere, se tiene. Si no quiere, no se tiene, y como hombre, o tragas o siempre tienes flotando la amenaza de una viogen que te joda la vida.



Pueden ir saliendo señores


----------



## ChortiHunter (12 Sep 2022)

Pero a qué esperas para ofrecerte a dichas féminas como voluntario preñador? A lo mejor el tío de los 39 tacos es el problema


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Sep 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> No, no.
> 
> Un amplísimo porcentaje de la realidad me demuestra (no la mayoría, no una minoría, un porcentaje alto de MI realidad), digo, me demuestra objetivamente que ahora mismo, la población entre los 30 y los 50, tenga hijos o no, está hecha PAPILLA, reforzando conscientemente con acero templado su autoengaño para levantarse cada día de la cama.
> 
> ...



Puffff les has dejado con el alma preñadisisisima

No obstante, ya puedes tener razón en una existencia mucho mejor después, porque si no...


----------



## Tronio (12 Sep 2022)

Y todo por Desamor


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Sep 2022)

C


ueee3 dijo:


> Brutal. Me espero a ver si te responde. Creo que es el bofetón más gordo que le han dado en este foro a una mujer en mucho tiempo. Cuidado no invoque alguna ley feminista.
> 
> A ver por sacar algún pero... básicamente dices que hay que irse del país para prosperar si no se prospera aquí (entendiendo por prosperar, no sé, ¿cobrar más de 40k?). Bueno, ¿pero y si la persona está muy a gusto en su tierra, yendo a pescar al lago con amigos mientras beben cerveza a lo american movie, por un decir? Dirás que tendría que madurar y quizás tengas razón.
> 
> ...



Feministo siempre deja pequeñas perlas, es un selfmademan pero a veces las cosas son muy difíciles


----------



## jesus88 (12 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> El lumpen sigue como siempre, ahí no hay nada que hacer. Pero de entre los blancos, los idiotas no tienen hijos.
> 
> Aunque en realidad desde mi punto de vista el 99% de humanos NO deberían tener hijos, pues son todos escoria. Sí, soy un misántropo. Y más desde el Covid.



pues conozco a varios divorciados con hijos, que han sufrido en sus carnes les leyes feminazi, que les hubiera gustado no haberles tenido.

hace 40 años si era una buena idea tener hijos para los varones, hoy en dia, ni de coña.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Sep 2022)

Te ha preñao el alma y el núcleo, básicamente


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (12 Sep 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No tener hijos es la auténtica muerte en vida para una mujer ( y para hombre también aunque menos ) . Es clara candidata esta señora a acabar con gatos y sobredosis de lexatines



Conozco bastante mas gente jodida que ha tenido hijos que gente jodida que no los tiene 

Enviado desde mi SM-N976B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 121 (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Yo tengo una amiga científica que estuvo en oxford. Tuvo hijos porque se hecho pareja cuando estudio en la universidad aqui y el viajo con ella alli. El le cuida al crio, sino imposible. Con el tema este de que GB se salió de la EU se volvieron a España, ahora creo que andan por Francia.
> 
> Y otras dos que son medica forense y ingeniera industrial. No han sido madres porque no han podido no porque no han querido. A la medica la dejo su novio arquitecto porque era de otra cuidad y despues de X años de noviazgo mas años mas de noviazgo a distancia se preguntaron que demonios iban a hacer con su vida el con un despacho en una cuidad y el con una plaza en el juzgado de mi ciudad. Algo le paso a la ingeniera que tenia un puesto itinerante por toda España, es decir, la fabrica la mandaba a supervisar otras fabricas y el novio era medico en mi ciudad, niño de papa con una clínica que tenia que heredar así que a los pocos años se fue a su ciudad. Ella propuso comprar otra casa a media distancia entre ambas su ciudad y alquilar su chalet pero el tipo no quería viajar unos cuantos kilómetros a la cuidad (anda que si llega a vivir en Madrid) y ella no quería pagar una hipoteca en la cuidad de el porque además no entendía el cambio cuando la clínica aun la llevaba el padre, así que nada. Luego nació su primer sobrino y como tiene vida itinerante aunque medito ser madre soltera vio que con ese tipo de vida era imposible.
> 
> Es mas facil que una cajera o una loca del coño infantil y con ganas de fiesta, crié un hijo que una mujer que ha estudiado y encima le va bien en el curro. Mas que nada porque son currazos de mucho trabajo e implicación.



Porque son currazos de HOMBRE


----------



## Froco (12 Sep 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Pero lejos de analizar cuál es la causa de su mal y ser solidarias con sus hermanas de tribu españolas, para que estas no tengan que pasar por lo mismo, lo que harán será doblar la apuesta e hincharse a pastillas + gatos y perrijos y/o apoyar con fuerza el feminismo



Las mujeres son malas. No se porqué iban a tener la humildad de reconocer su error y ayudar altruistamente a otras porque si


----------



## Josefina (12 Sep 2022)

lakota dijo:


> Cuando mi madre estuvo ingresada en el hospital, hablando con una enfermera me decía que en aquel momento había como 60 personas que estaban allí porque sus familias no se ocupaban de ellas, que sabían que el tema de las residencias estaba saturado, y los trámites para hacerse cargo de ellos iban muy despacio. En cambio si gestionaban las pensiones de sus padres muy bien. Habrá casos en que los padres habrán sido unos cabrones, no lo dudo, pero de 60 casos...
> 
> Tener hijos pensando en que llegado el caso se harán cargo de uno, y más en tiempos que cada uno mira por sí mismo, es un error tremendo.



Ni aunque los hijos quieran ocuparse de unos padres mayores podrán hacerlo. Vamos a echar cuentas. Mi padre tenía 30 años cuando yo nací. Si necesitara cuidados a los 80, yo con 50 y trabajando y con hijos pequeños, ¿cómo lo hago? Y ni aunque mis hijos fueran ya mayores de edad, ¿cómo podría yo ocuparme de mi padre si necesitara estar atendido constantemente? ¿Dejo de trabajar?


----------



## AsustaLerdos (12 Sep 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> ANYWAY? No me digas que encima eres el típico cincuentón, estrogenizado gafapastas, gordito calvo de camiseta de Marvel? Venga shur a seguir siendo un eterno adolescente fracasado que para cubrir la pena de no lograr tener descendencia se las da de peleador de los canonej en una sociedad que a duras penas llega a 1 en la tasa de natalidad. Peleando contra los cánones de Franco de tener hijos en 2022, está pasando.



Ahahahhaha no no soy así, esos que describes tú son fruscos de 20-30 años que compran en Norma Comics y tiendas frikis derivadas. Tu puedes seguir pariendo si quieres, puedes competir con los moronegros a ver quien tiene mas larvas, lo que pasa que a tí no te daran paguita por ser un blanco pringao, tú curraras como un cosaco para alimentar a tus larvas y a la de los dos millones de.moronegros que tengan 5 cada una...al final sus hijos someteran a los tuyos...mejor ni lo intentes


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Sep 2022)

Eres tú arbusta??


----------



## Annunakis (12 Sep 2022)

Cree que te ha dado un bofetón porque dice que hay trabajos de hombres y trabajos de mujeres. La cantidad de acomplejados que hay en este foro es demencial.


----------



## Raedero (12 Sep 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Puffff les has dejado con el alma preñadisisisima
> 
> No obstante, ya puedes tener razón en una existencia mucho mejor después, porque si no...



Si no.....pues fin de la historia. No hay problema.


De hecho me voy a poner pedante.....existencia, de existir, ex-estare, "fuera del ser". La existencia es la no-vida. Lo deseable es pasar a la no-existencia, es decir, a SER. 

Dentro de cien AÑOS todos CALBOS y MVERTOS en MVERTE sin a pelo, sin chortinas, sin bombonas y sin NADA. Así que problemas cero.


----------



## Fausto1880 (12 Sep 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Tiene que haber muchas decenas de millones en condiciones para que haya success. Con 16 años es facil preñar y ser preñada, pero con 30 y tantos hay que mirar ciclos de fertilidad y ser constante. No es llegar y pegar, aunque claro, esto es una lotería y puede pasar de todo.
> 
> Otra cosa que me dejó loco, es que muchas parejas no pueden tener hijos siendo fértiles ambos porque la diferencia de ph hace que la acidez del organismo de la mujer mate los espermatozoides del hombre, o algo así.



Es más correcto hablar de parejas estériles que de individuos estériles.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Sep 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Si no.....pues fin de la historia. No hay problema.
> 
> 
> De hecho me voy a poner pedante.....existencia, de existir, ex-estare, "fuera del ser". La existencia es la no-vida. Lo deseable es pasar a la no-existencia, es decir, a SER.
> ...



Tu... Ya asumes que estás muerto 

Me da que no sigues el camino correcto


----------



## Fausto1880 (12 Sep 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Vivo en un sitio cualquiera que es representativo de la realidad social española. Y subrayo, española, porque otras etnias no veo que tengan esos problemas, al revés.
> 
> 
> Tú no lo ves, por fortuna, porque obvias esa realidad, por los motivos que sea, y tampoco pasa nada. Insisto en que no es una mayoría pero es un porcentaje MUY elevado. Gente, concretamente mujeres, con hijos, que son unas completas desnortadas y desgraciadas.
> ...



La falta de Dios, vivir de espalda a Dios, no lo compensa la presencia de hijos. Sobre todo cuando crecen.


----------



## Fausto1880 (12 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lógicamente las españolas , al no tener hijos que amamantar .... tienen la regla todos los meses .
> 
> ES DECIR , ESTÉN EN CELO CASI PERMANENTEMENTE POR PRIMERA VEZ EN LA HISTORIA DE LA HUMANIDAD.



Ahí te has pasado.
Monjas, hechiceras y sacerdotisas han existido desde que tenemos historia.
Ni siquiera es la primera vez que la mayoría de mujeres de una sociedad sean una banda de brujas.
Lo malo es que una sociedad de brujas está condenada a desaparecer.


----------



## Fausto1880 (12 Sep 2022)

Rebequita quita quita dijo:


> Conozco bastante mas gente jodida que ha tenido hijos que gente jodida que no los tiene
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N976B mediante Tapatalk



Claro. El hombre padre tiene una vida más grande e intensa que ese mismo hombre sin hijos.
En consecuencia, su felicidad puede ser más grande, pero su desgracia también.


----------



## Seagrams (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> *Ellos son felices así, son muchachos humildes y trabajadores* y poco dados a viajes y postureo, pero por ahora no quieren y lo tienen bastante claro y dudo que cambien de opinión. *Yo a día de hoy no tendría hijos tampoco, los tuve cuando había esperanza de prosperar y de tener un país mejor.*



No tendrás nada y serás feliz, lo veis?


Y tú tan contento de haber criado a tres esclavos miserables y vacuos


Pues pa ti y los tuyos esa felicidad, amego


----------



## Lego. (12 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Aquí hay gente que no sé en qué siglo se ha quedado.



Tener hijo es ol objetivo vital por excelencia de TODOS los organismos vivos del planeta, de todas las especies animales y vegetales Todos optimizado por millones de años de evolución para conseguir ese propósito. Reproducirse. De hecho, así es como funciona la evolución. El que se reproduce pasa, y el que no, no.

Es así, decía, para todos las especies y ejemplares vivos del planeta con una sola excepción: El "nuevo hombre modelno occidental de s.XXI" que se cree la hostia. El culmen de la evolución. Por encima de toda esa mierda atrasada y retrógrada. Todo lo luchado por las mil generaciones anteriores era para llegar a nosotros, los modernos, y que disfrutemos de la vida sin dejar nada atrás. 

Sólo sé que en cualquier otra especie lo consideraríamos una enfermedad digna de estudio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Ahí te has pasado.
> Monjas, hechiceras y sacerdotisas han existido desde que tenemos historia.
> Ni siquiera es la primera vez que la mayoría de mujeres de una sociedad sean una banda de brujas.
> Lo malo es que una sociedad de brujas está condenada a desaparecer.









Las brujas usaban el palo de la escoba para drogarse por la vagina como ahora se hace con el satisfyer .


https://diariofemenino.com.ar/df/aquelarre-el-feminismo-es-cuestion-de-brujas/ España es el país del mundo donde se venden más succionadores de clítoris . https://www.elmundo.es/economia/2019/11/28/5ddfc1b5fdddff51818b469b.html Lo que están haciendo en España es deconstruir a la mujer como...




www.burbuja.info










__





España es el país europeo en el que más succionadores de clítoris se han vendido durante 2019. artículo el mundo.


La extrema sexualización de la población española, está diseñada en los despachos. El fin , como todo el mundo está comprobando es la destrucción de las familias y el conjunto de la sociedad para ser reemplazados. Es grave. las consecuencias son irreversibles porque todas las mujeres blancas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Stalkeador (12 Sep 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> *No tener hijos es la auténtica muerte en vida para una mujer* ( y para hombre también aunque menos ) . Es clara candidata esta señora a acabar con gatos y sobredosis de lexatines



No es precisamente eso lo que se les vende en la cultura actual. Están programadas para estirar la adolescencia hasta el infinito.

Yo solo veo a mi alrededor VIAJES Y MAS VIAJES... y cuanto más lejos sea mejor. Y con muchas ganas de contarlo a la vuelta. Que no falte nadie que les pregunte que tal lo han pasado.

De los 30 a los 40 años tienes que tener lo más importante en tu vida encarrilado y/o resuelto, porque si no es así luego vas a ir de puto culo o destinado al fracaso. Estas tías solo se plantean ser madres A PARTIR DE LOS 40, cuando ya les cansa tanto viaje de postureo.


----------



## pegaso (12 Sep 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No tener hijos es la auténtica muerte en vida para una mujer ( y para hombre también aunque menos ) . Es clara candidata esta señora a acabar con gatos y sobredosis de lexatines



No tener hijos es una vida cojonuda.


----------



## Mcgregor (12 Sep 2022)

Que se pongan a hacer magdalenas y se compren dos gatos….mano de santo oiga.


----------



## Skywalker22 (12 Sep 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Las mujeres son malas. No se porqué iban a tener la humildad de reconocer su error y ayudar altruistamente a otras porque si



Según tú, las mujeres son malas, ¿y cómo somos los hombres?


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> pero si los mas hijos tienen son el lumpen de las sociedad : gitanos, moros, negros, sudamericanos, etc.



Esos saben que no les va a faltar la paguita, y la beca de comedor, de libros...


----------



## Avulense64 (12 Sep 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Las mujeres son malas. No se porqué iban a tener la humildad de reconocer su error y ayudar altruistamente a otras porque si



Jojo y todos los hombres somos santos varones.
Eres muy tonto, sal de la cueva anda, y que te dé el aire. Ninguna te va a mirar pero al menos te distraes.


----------



## Raedero (12 Sep 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Tener hijo es ol objetivo vital por excelencia de TODOS los organismos vivos del planeta, de todas las especies animales y vegetales Todos optimizado por millones de años de evolución para conseguir ese propósito. Reproducirse. De hecho, así es como funciona la evolución. El que se reproduce pasa, y el que no, no.
> 
> Es así, decía, para todos las especies y ejemplares vivos del planeta con una sola excepción: El "nuevo hombre modelno occidental de s.XXI" que se cree la hostia. El culmen de la evolución. Por encima de toda esa mierda atrasada y retrógrada. Todo lo luchado por las mil generaciones anteriores era para llegar a nosotros, los modernos, y que disfrutemos de la vida sin dejar nada atrás. La civilización es un consumible. Ya harán otra.
> 
> Sólo sé que en cualquier otra especie lo consideraríamos una enfermedad digna de estudio.




No te falta razón, aunque los que argumentais en base a la línea ancestral evolutiva lo haceis como si fuera una cadena necesariamente eterna. Y no lo es ni de lejos ni lo puede ser.

Asumiendo que la cronología y cosmología sean ciertas, la vida humana es un soplo minúsculo en la historia universal. Y más aún, en esta realidad, todo lo que empieza, también acaba. La vida humana en todas sus dimensiones (individual, nacional, social, familiar, etc.)

Hace 20 años no te lo discuto, pero en estos momentos, cada cual como pueda, lo único sensato es aceptar el final con entereza y dignidad. Pero final de todas formas. Con hijos o sin ellos. La reversión de la natalidad NO ES POSIBLE. 

Si no fuera el final....pues oye, dependerá de los que queden que "el linaje" continúe y vuelva a crecer. Si ha de pasar, pasará. Pero también cabe contemplar algo natural, esto es, el final.


----------



## Lego. (12 Sep 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> No te falta razón, aunque los que argumentais en base a la línea ancestral evolutiva lo haceis como si fuera una cadena necesariamente eterna. Y no lo es ni de lejos ni lo puede ser.
> 
> Asumiendo que la cronología y cosmología sean ciertas, la vida humana es un soplo minúsculo en la historia universal. Y más aún, en esta realidad, todo lo que empieza, también acaba. La vida humana en todas sus dimensiones (individual, nacional, social, familiar, etc.)
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que digo consideraríamos una xtraña y peligrosa enfermedad si la observáramos en cualquier otra especie: Asumir voluntariamente la renuncia a reproducirse. Con "resignación". Porque "la cadena no puede ser eterna" WTF! Ya, pero se trata de intentarlo, si cae un meteorito y lo extingue todo, pues qué se le va a hacer, pero ¿renunciar voluntariamente? Es simplemente haber perdido la conexión con lo que ES la vida. La naturaleza. 


Aunque, la verdad, y ahora que lo pienso, tu parte de razón también llevas. Este proceso de deconexión voluntaria de la cadena evolutiva, (de los individuos y de la comunidad) , podría verse como un mecanismo evolutivo más, pero a otra escala. El ecosistema deshaciéndose de lo que descarrila. Me he acordado de Universo 25. ¿Has oído hablar de esos experimentos?


----------



## Lady_A (12 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No hay trabajo mas importante ni deber mas prioritario que la maternidad.
> 
> Se os dio libertad de eleccion y habeis decidido suicidar la sociedad que os alumbró privandola de suficientes niños.
> 
> Y todos nosotros por no tratar de cambiar la situacion e incluso alabar como destruis vuestros años de fertilidad en trabajos estúpidos.



Pues eso diselo a los tios de los ejemplos citados porque si lo has leido fueron ellos quienes priorizaron su trabajo y negaron la paternidad dejando a su pareja tirada en el ultimo momento, teniendo ambos buenos trabajos.

A no, que aqui en las malas de las historias siempre debe ser ellas. Pues nada. Next.


----------



## Guano For Life (12 Sep 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Siempre señaláis a las mujeres, pero los hombres tampoco es que quieran algo serio, hay mucho tarado mental.
> El borreguismo español no entiende de sexo, el resto que no nos identificamos con esta sociedad suicida, quedamos marginados/as



Es cierto que el borreguismo no entiende de sexo. Pero también es cierto que aquellos que se niegan a formar parte de la borregadason en su mayoría hombres


----------



## Lady_A (12 Sep 2022)

121 dijo:


> Porque son currazos de HOMBRE



Según tu una mujer solo puede ser limpiadora, a ver si te crees que las limpiadoras no curran muchacho. O administrativas o profesoras y el resto al parazo porque lo dices tu. Ya copáis la mayoria de puestos físicos donde por cojones a una mujer no la van a querer coger que tambien queréis echarlas de los puestos intelectuales donde lo que importa es el intelecto solo por tener papo. Te tienes que reír. Lo que yo diga. Solo los queréis pariendo, en la indigencia, cobrando mal o dependiendo de alguien.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (12 Sep 2022)

La mujer tolera mucho menos la soledad que el hombre. A mi me tiran los tejos mujeres que hace años casi ni me miraban a la cara, con el tiempo caen del burro, bajan el listón, se estrellan con el muro, en fin llamese como sea el fenomeno, pero el caso es que toleran mucho peor la soledad.


----------



## 121 (12 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Según tu una mujer solo puede ser limpiadora, a ver si te crees que las limpiadoras no curran muchacho. O administrativas o profesoras y el resto al parazo porque lo dices tu. Ya copáis la mayoria de puestos físicos donde por cojones a una mujer no la van a querer coger que tambien queréis echarlas de los puestos intelectuales donde lo que importa es el intelecto solo por tener papo. Te tienes que reír. Lo que yo diga. Solo los queréis pariendo, en la indigencia, cobrando mal o dependiendo de alguien.



Tu actitud feminazi es la decadencia de occidente y la que condenará a tus hijas, de tenerlas (altamente probable que no) al islam


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (12 Sep 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Eso es lo que digo consideraríamos una xtraña y peligrosa enfermedad si la observáramos en cualquier otra especie: Asumir voluntariamente la renuncia a reproducirse. Con "resignación". Porque "la cadena no puede ser eterna" WTF! Ya, pero se trata de intentarlo, si cae un meteorito y lo extingue todo, pues qué se le va a hacer, pero ¿renunciar voluntariamente? Es simplemente haber perdido la conexión con lo que ES la vida. La naturaleza.
> 
> 
> Aunque, la verdad, y ahora que lo pienso, tu parte de razón también llevas. Este proceso de deconexión voluntaria de la cadena evolutiva, (de los individuos y de la comunidad) , podría verse como un mecanismo evolutivo más, pero a otra escala. El ecosistema deshaciéndose de lo que descarrila. Me he acordado de Universo 25. ¿Has oído hablar de esos experimentos?



La programación genética que impulsa a los individuos a reproducirse está en el ADN, pues supone una clara ventaja evolutiva para la especie, no para el individuo.

La programación genética que hace que los individuos envejezcan y mueran está en el ADN, pues supone una clara ventaja evolutiva para la especie, no para el individuo.

Si mañana inventan una pastilla que evite envejecer, ¿sería raro que alguien "asuma voluntariamente la renuncia a envejecer"?

No somos computadoras que replican ciegamente una ristra de bases nitrogenadas, como hacen las bacterias. 

Somos seres conscientes.


----------



## Lady_A (12 Sep 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> La mujer tolera mucho menos la soledad que el hombre. A mi me tiran los tejos mujeres que hace años casi ni me miraban a la cara, con el tiempo caen del burro, bajan el listón, se estrellan con el muro, en fin llamese como sea el fenomeno, pero el caso es que toleran mucho peor la soledad.



No chico, no es por la compañía en si, sino que a las mujeres les gusta la variedad, por eso se apuntan a actividades. Y entre la variedad, esta la variedad de hacer cosas en pareja o tener sexo (no van de putos) y a los tios no os importa quedaros como una seta viendo netflix o jugando a la consola o viendo fútbol 24/7. Ese tipo de monotonia insufrible. Una mujer necesita mas variedad de vida que calentar un sillón o solo ir el gym.

Lo que tu dices no es tolerancia a la soledad es intolerancia al aburrimiento. Una mujer puede hacer todo eso y necesitar mas porque necesita actividad y variedad.

Sola puede estar perfectamente, aburrida con lo mismo dia y noche no. Por eso se busca cosas, generalmente sociales porque si, las mujeres son por general mas sociales u toleran mejor la charla, cosa que a los tios le molesta mas.

Te tiran los tejos porque ya hay menos variedad de opciones.


----------



## Lian (13 Sep 2022)

Una mujer necesita mas variedad ---->>> de rabos? de jijijeos? de babosos cerca? de machos alpha? o de trapitos y tiendas que visitar? no se, no me queda claro, la mujer de hoy día es tan tan moderna que uno se pierde entra tanta exigencia. 

Ay no! que me estoy confundiendo, que la mujer no necesita compañía de un tío! bueno si, a partir de los 40, cuando ya está todo perdido


----------



## Sibarita (13 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Con 20 no sabes educar, eres una cría bastante inútil para criar.
> Con 40 educas, así que te cansas lo mínimo, niños bien educados, padres descansados: es la fórmula.



Las edades son relativas, no quiero decir exactamente 20 años, pueden ser 27, 28, etc… 40 pueden ser también 45, 48…

En fin, la crianza de un hijo no es sólo la educación. Un bebé no entiende de educación ni se va a estar quieto o callado porque se lo digas mil veces. Son otras muchas cosas. 

Tú estás hablando de niños ya más mayores.

Yo me refiero a esos padres que entrados en la cuarentena tienen el primer bebé.


----------



## pacomer (13 Sep 2022)

Gato y antidepresivo
O suicidio.
Esa era la Tierra Prometida
Y su meta feminazi
Acabar empoderadas
Hablándole a la gata.


----------



## ueee3 (13 Sep 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> C
> Feministo siempre deja pequeñas perlas, es un selfmademan pero a veces las cosas son muy difíciles



Sí, lo sé. Está en la lista de "MUST READ". También tú y por supuesto Letalfantasy.


----------



## McNulty (13 Sep 2022)

Muchos del floro que vais de super alfas y MGTOW que no necesitáis a las mujeres, os preocupáis demasiado por ellas no? No hay nada más beta que estar hablando de lo que hacen o dejan de hacer las mujeres todo el rato.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol, las mujeres (no todas) tienen su prime genético y social de los 20 a los 30. Luego van cuesta abajo y se conforman con el cualquiera de su entorno, o se quedan solas por decisión propia. 

Eso de que no las quiere nadie para pareja no es verdad, tienen miles de desesperados detrás por eso tienes a gordas cuarentonas en firstdates rechazando a saco, porque les sobran pollas por todos lados.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Sep 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Gato y antidepresivo
> O suicidio.
> Esa era la Tierra Prometida
> Y su meta feminazi
> ...



Y todo esto en un escenario que viene en que las sociedad que conocemos va a colapsar.
Suerte en el madmax, chicas, seguro que podeis vosotras solas, que me lo ha dicho Netflix.


----------



## ueee3 (13 Sep 2022)

Te lo ha dado. Nunca antes te había hablado así diciéndote cosas tan duras ningún hombre. ¿Me equivoco? Exceptuando insultos que puede haber pasado alguna vez.


----------



## ueee3 (13 Sep 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> Cree que te ha dado un bofetón porque dice que hay trabajos de hombres y trabajos de mujeres. La cantidad de acomplejados que hay en este foro es demencial.



Supongo que lo de acomplejado lo dirás por ti, que encima pareces venir a white knightear, subnormal.


----------



## grom (13 Sep 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Jajaa anda vete a vivir a la época de Franco.



Mas quisieramos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> TODAS las europeas de esta generación llegarán a la menopausia en 2030 sin haber tenido hijos.
> 
> El gran reemplazo habrá terminado mucho antes de lo previsto.
> 
> ...



ES UNA ESTAFA !

- deconstrucción de las españolas como hembras de la especie humana para convertirlas en eunucos

- pasarán su vida como herramientas productivas, dedicando la mitad de sus ingresos ( 6 meses al año ) a darle valor al dinero fiduciario, a través de sus impuestos, para enriquecer a las élites extractivas .

- como es la primera vez que pasa de forma masiva en la historia de la humanidad, solo podemos prever las consecuencias tomando de ejemplo la vida de las solteronas del pasado que acababan amargadas solas en casa con un gato como única compañía.

- todas mis tías han tenido varios hijos y ahora ya tienen nietos . Todas se han dedicado a la logística del hogar gestionando bien el sueldo del marido . Alguna ahora de mayor, tiene algún problema de salud que requiere ayuda que recibe de sus hijas. Lógicamente se habría muerto hace años porque los gatos no saben atender necesidades humanas. 

- ¿ y los divorciados ? ¿ qué destino le espera a millones de hombres completamente arruinados por su exmujer, malviviendo en pisos compartidos ? 

- creo que a la secta feminista , financiada por los criminales que diseñan nuestra sociedad, el plan no está saliendo como esperaban. Las consecuencias en pocos años serán catastróficas para los individuos y el conjunto de la sociedad.


----------



## Lady_A (13 Sep 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Una mujer necesita mas variedad ---->>> de rabos? de jijijeos? de babosos cerca? de machos alpha? o de trapitos y tiendas que visitar? no se, no me queda claro, la mujer de hoy día es tan tan moderna que uno se pierde entra tanta exigencia.
> 
> Ay no! que me estoy confundiendo, que la mujer no necesita compañía de un tío! bueno si, a partir de los 40, cuando ya está todo perdido



De cosas que hacer en la vida, al comienzo, en la adolescencia, primera juventud, edad adulta. Por eso criar un niño pequeño se le da en general mejor a las mujeres. Los niños exigen muchos y hay que cuidarlos, limpiarlos, vestirlos, entretenerlos, atenderlos, estimularlos, comprar, ir, venir etc. Todo variado, todo diferente.

Es decir, la monotonía aburre y se necesita mas actividades además de las rutinarias por eso una mujer no es feliz solo cuidando la casa si luego no sociabilizaba en la plaza del pueblo, en casa de una prima o amiga o al fresco, que era lo que hacían las antiguas.

Necesita actividad, no solo fisica, no solo pasiva como puede ser un libro o una serie o estudiar, necesita variedad de las mismas, entre ella se incluyen las actividades de pareja, como compartir viajes, cine, la rutinaria compra, follar... Compaginar actividad solitaria con social para tener mas que hacer y elegir.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (13 Sep 2022)

Cuanto más viejas son, menos hombres valiosos disponibles encuentran para embarazarse, lo cual no cuadra con la libertad que van adquiriendo con los años y su triunfo profesional. Si es que llega. 
Por eso la misión principal de la mujer es encontrar temprano al padre de sus hijos, que ya se que es difícil y están tiesos y amariconaos pero es lo que hay y el precio de la libertad de folleteo que ellas se toman. La libertad está muy bien pero luego te exige ser responsable.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (13 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> No chico, no es por la compañía en si, sino que a las mujeres les gusta la variedad, por eso se apuntan a actividades. Y entre la variedad, esta la variedad de hacer cosas en pareja o tener sexo (no van de putos) y a los tios no os importa quedaros como una seta viendo netflix o jugando a la consola o viendo fútbol 24/7. Ese tipo de monotonia insufrible. Una mujer necesita mas variedad de vida que calentar un sillón o solo ir el gym.
> 
> Lo que tu dices no es tolerancia a la soledad es intolerancia al aburrimiento. Una mujer puede hacer todo eso y necesitar mas porque necesita actividad y variedad.
> 
> ...



Que una mujer puede estar sola...
Tu eres subnormal o una cínica.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (13 Sep 2022)

Son batallas que gana el satán porque la gente cree en las mentiras del sistema...


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (13 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Lo que tu digas. Porque yo tengo tias solteras (y tios) son perfectamente felices. Vamos a inventar ahora, si ahora, las mojas, las solteras e ídem de ídem. Una novedadad de 7 mil años, ya ves
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hay de todo definitivamente, alli estan tambien las monjitas de toda la vida, consagrando su vida a una mision, y muchas de ellas irradian mucha luz.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Sep 2022)

REPORTADOS A LA POLICIA LGTB TELEMATICA
​

 ¡


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Sep 2022)

NO VAIS A FOLLAR Y LO SABEIS

POR QUE TIENEN PENSADO ACABAR CON CHUSMAZA COMO VOSOTROS

ANTES DE QUE FOLLEIS


ASI QUE A MAMARLO GVARROS

MENOS LLORAR POR LAS TIAS

Y MAS PAGAR VUESTROS IMPUESTOS ANTES DE DIÑARLA​


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (13 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Muchos del floro que vais de super alfas y MGTOW que no necesitáis a las mujeres, os preocupáis demasiado por ellas no? No hay nada más beta que estar hablando de lo que hacen o dejan de hacer las mujeres todo el rato.
> 
> Nada nuevo bajo el sol, las mujeres (no todas) tienen su prime genético y social de los 20 a los 30. Luego van cuesta abajo y se conforman con el cualquiera de su entorno, o se quedan solas por decisión propia.
> 
> Eso de que no las quiere nadie para pareja no es verdad, tienen miles de desesperados detrás por eso tienes a gordas cuarentonas en firstdates rechazando a saco, porque les sobran pollas por todos lados.



Qué obsesionados estáis los betazos sacando em cada tema el tema de betas.


----------



## Aspie (13 Sep 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Los gatos pueden llenar el vació existencial que ella padece, mínimo dos gatos, ya luego puede optar por mas si lo desea. En caso de que el marido la abandone, un perro para cuidarla y follar al perro cuando las ganas aprieten.



Y si eso le falla, unos buenos tatuajes y al jinasio a hacer deporte.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Sep 2022)

Lo malo es que las drogas y terapias se las tendremos que pagar entre todos


----------



## LUIS MARIN (13 Sep 2022)

El islam es cojonudo, reconozcamoslo


----------



## Lobo macho (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## opilano (13 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Los crios se tienen por esporas? Entiendo yo que su marido decia algo.
> 
> Si comenzo a los 35 el marido de 37 ya lo tenia desde bastante antes. Tampoco quiso darse mucha prisa ¿no? Era tan tonto como ella o infantil.
> 
> Siempre cargando contra las mujeres aunque tengan pareja y los niños sean cosa de dos.



El pavo es fácil que con 37 tampoco carbure muy bien.


----------



## Froco (13 Sep 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Según tú, las mujeres son malas, ¿y cómo somos los hombres?



Simples


----------



## Froco (13 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Jojo y todos los hombres somos santos varones.
> Eres muy tonto, sal de la cueva anda, y que te dé el aire. Ninguna te va a mirar pero al menos te distraes.



Lo que tienes que hacer es aprender a observar desde un punto de vista más antropológico, white Knight. Observa el comportamiento en general de hombres y mujeres y verás que entre los hombres (generalizando) hay menos maldad que entre las mujeres. Que 2 tíos se pueden dar de ostias, pero ya está, pero es entre ellas donde hay más rencor y puñaladas traperas que requieren una mayor premeditación. 
Ahora ve y le enseñas el mensaje anterior a tu amiga a ver si después de que se la folle el Bryan te deja que le toques una teta.
Tengo mujer e hijo, pringao.


----------



## Ringbell (13 Sep 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Tiempo casi exclusivo de formación (estudios/trabajo estable, el que tiene suerte) hasta más allá de los 25 y los 30.
> 
> Y
> 
> ...



La titulitis destuyendo vidas
Necesitas un trabajo ordenando almacenes? Necesitas 3 títulos en vez de una explicacion de 5 minutos

La enseñanza es un cáncer


----------



## Culozilla (13 Sep 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Mi mujer y yo habíamos hablado de tenerlos sobre los 30, pero entre una cosa y otra al final el primero lo tuvimos a los 34, culpa mía el retrasarlo casi dos años, y luego pues costó algo de trabajo. Al final la última la ha tenido mi mujer con 38, ha sido una detrás de otra y ya en 3 paramos. Y es verdad que nos arrepentimos de no haberlos tenido algo antes. Por suerte tenemos trabajos relajados, pero cansa y no se tiene la misma energía con 30 que con 40.



Joder, ya te digo. No es lo mismo seguirle la cuerda a un crío de 5 años cuando tienes 30 que cuando tienes 43. Y eso que yo físicamente estoy bastante fuerte de gimnasio, pero ellos tienen energía ilimitada como los androides de Dragon Ball.

No quiero imaginarme cómo lo llevarán los padres Joaquín betacuck derroído y Charo pre-menopausia del cole de mi hijo.


----------



## Lady_A (13 Sep 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Lo que tienes que hacer es aprender a observar desde un punto de vista más antropológico, white Knight. Observa el comportamiento en general de hombres y mujeres y verás que entre los hombres (generalizando) hay menos maldad que entre las mujeres. Que 2 tíos se pueden dar de ostias, pero ya está, pero es entre ellas donde hay más rencor y puñaladas traperas que requieren una mayor premeditación.
> Ahora ve y le enseñas el mensaje anterior a tu amiga a ver si después de que se la folle el Bryan te deja que le toques una teta.
> Tengo mujer e hijo, pringao.



Sin entrar en lo absurda de tu afirmación solo puntualizando. La maldad y la bondad son conceptos abstractos, por tanto no objetivizables, su origen es el catolicismo. Solo se pueden objetivizar y cuantificar aquello que se consideran crímenes contra el resto de la población, es decir, los perfiles antisociales y en esto siento informarte que gana por goleada uno de los sexos, para desgracia del resto de hombres y mujeres. El 80% de los crímenes desde robos a asesinatos, son pensados, premeditados, ideados y ejecutados por este perfil.

Pero por supuesto que las mujeres tenemos mas maldad porque lo dice Jose Luis desde la barra de su bar, que ademas tiene que expecificar que pese a decir esa barbaridad consiguió engañar a una mujer, pese a pensar de ellas que son la maldad en persona y por tanto ella tambien, y que desde luego le ha tenido que ocultar a esa mujer su sentir, pero el no es perfido o malo por ello. Supongo que solo tienes hijOs, si te nace una niña, la quemaras en la hoguera por bruja, lleva "el mal", el demonio, dentro. Si es niño en su interior habitan los ángeles y nunca hará nada malo.

Cada cual con lo suyo pero asociar maldad o bondad, conceptos tan abastractos, católicos y decimonónicos a los sexos es de estar amargado.





Skywalker22 dijo:


> Según tú, las mujeres son malas, ¿y cómo somos los hombres?






Avulense64 dijo:


> Jojo y todos los hombres somos santos varones.
> Eres muy tonto, sal de la cueva anda, y que te dé el aire. Ninguna te va a mirar pero al menos te distraes.



Ni caso a los amargados, con o sin familia. No existe la bondad o la maldad asociada a un sexo. Todos, hombres y mujeres contienen maldad y bondad dentro de ellos. Y luego estan los antisociales, que cometen maldades contra el resto pero no "son malos" de por si, son antisociales y se comportan como tal, por eso crean maldades muy gordas contra los demás.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Sep 2022)

En primer lugar reiterar que no estoy discutiendo contigo a nivel personal (no te conozco) sino a tu posición. Hecha de nuevo esta aclaración, paso a responder:

Tu primer punto: Aqui la palabra clave es DEBER. Efectívamente, si tienes un sueldo de mierda porque no has sabido aprovechar las oportunidades enumeradas en mi anterior comentario (osea, haber nacido en el primer mundo), no DEBES tener hijos porque esta claro que a duras penas sabes cuidar de tí mismo/a a nivel socioeconómico como para sacar adelante a una criatura en pleno siglo XXI.

Si éstas personas no se reproducieran, quienes harían esos trabajos no cualificados son las mismas personas que en paises mas civilizados los hacen, osea, jóvenes ganando unas pelas mientras estudian o durante su aprendizaje de un oficio, jubilados que quieren complementar su sueldo, y por supuesto inmigrantes buscando entrar en su nuevo hogar de forma legal y ordenada.

Y para demostrarte CON DATOS lo que enumero solo tienes que irte a Alemania. En Alemania es lo mas normal del mundo ver a chavales trabajando en Aldi en verano o en navidades, junto con charos vagas llenas de tatuajes, inmigrantes, etc...

Tu segundo punto: Mi argumento es simplista y reducido al dinero porque esta sociedad se mueve por dinero. ¿Has probado a comprar tomates con cariño, o pagar una hipoteca con humildad?

Tu tercer punto: En ningún momento he hablado de trabajo en el sentido estricto de la palabra, sino en el sentido económico de ésta, osea, ganar dinero. Tampoco he hablado de una circunstancia temporal. Así que, en general, un padre que no trae dinero a casa es un padre inútil, ya que ni ha sabido aprovechar oportunidades ni sabe buscarse la vida.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Sep 2022)

Ringbell dijo:


> La titulitis destuyendo vidas
> Necesitas un trabajo ordenando almacenes? Necesitas 3 títulos en vez de una explicacion de 5 minutos
> 
> La enseñanza es un cáncer



Si supieras lo que necesitas saber para trabajar en un almacén no harías esa aseveración, empezando por temas de seguridad en el trabajo, seguido de logística, recepción, papeleo, marcaje de QR/codigos de barras, proceso de substacias peligrosas, manejo de carretillas y otro equipamiento, primeros auxilios...y luego podemos entrar en grupos de trabajo, organización de material, manejo de datos (informática) para el tema de FIFO y EOL (End-of-Life) de los productos, etc...y finalmente logistica de distribución y seguimiento de los productos hasta su destino final, sea clientes de fuera de la empresa o las estanterías de un supermercado.

Tres títulos no sé, pero si que necesitas conocimientos variados. Otra cosa es el almacén de una tienda paco, pero en eso cobrarás sueldo paco.


----------



## Ringbell (13 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si supieras lo que necesitas saber para trabajar en un almacén no harías esa aseveración, empezando por temas de seguridad en el trabajo, seguido de logística, recepción, papeleo, marcaje de QR/codigos de barras, proceso de substacias peligrosas, manejo de carretillas y otro equipamiento, primeros auxilios...y luego podemos entrar en grupos de trabajo, organización de material, manejo de datos (informática) para el tema de FIFO y EOL (End-of-Life) de los productos, etc...y finalmente logistica de distribución y seguimiento de los productos hasta su destino final, sea clientes de fuera de la empresa o las estanterías de un supermercado.
> 
> Tres títulos no sé, pero si que necesitas conocimientos variados. Otra cosa es el almacén de una tienda paco, pero en eso cobrarás sueldo paco.



Para todas esas chorradas no necesitas títulos, a no ser que pretendas que una carretilla es como manejar un avión ahora y que para pasar el escáner necesitas ser hinjeniero

Tu mensaje es el perfecto ejemplo de lo que digo, haces una lista pretendiendo que es complejo y complicado cuando es lo más fácil del mundo

Para que lo sepáis esta tontería pasa en España, en otros países más serios te entrenan un poquito y a currar, y a mejorar.


----------



## Luftwuaje (13 Sep 2022)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> El islam es cojonudo, reconozcamoslo



Si se replanteasen lo de comer jamón y beber vino...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Sep 2022)

Ringbell dijo:


> Para todas esas chorradas no necesitas títulos, a no ser que pretendas que una carretilla es como manejar un avión ahora y que para pasar el escáner necesitas ser hinjeniero
> 
> Tu mensaje es el perfecto ejemplo de lo que digo, haces una lista pretendiendo que es complejo y complicado cuando es lo más fácil del mundo
> 
> Para que lo sepáis esta tontería pasa en España, en otros países más serios te entrenan un poquito y a currar, y a mejorar.



Cuando tú quieras comparamos sueldos, o años viviendo fuera de España, o tamaño de las empresas donde hemos trabajado.

Si no sabes lo que es HSE o que necesitas formación específica para manejar una carretilla sin matar a nadie, ya me hago una idea del sueldo que debes ganar.


----------



## Catalinius (13 Sep 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Las edades son relativas, no quiero decir exactamente 20 años, pueden ser 27, 28, etc… 40 pueden ser también 45, 48…
> 
> En fin, la crianza de un hijo no es sólo la educación. Un bebé no entiende de educación ni se va a estar quieto o callado porque se lo digas mil veces. Son otras muchas cosas.
> 
> ...



Un bebé bien alimentado duerme muy bien, el mío fue alimentado a biberón y dormía estupendamente, para eso no hace falta tener 25 años, con 40 cambias pañales y das biberones sin problema, si te metes a dar pecho es otro cantar, pero para esto existe la opción de dar biberón.
A partir de que empiezan a andar se le empieza a educar, mi hijo no ha dado guerra en ningún lado porque le enseñé desde el primer día a respetar y si no era posible me iba a casa con él, eso de que "es que es un niño y tiene que dar guerra a todo pichi", NO.
Igual que las rabietas, las tienen los niños a los que le consienten tenerlas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Brutal. Me espero a ver si te responde. Creo que es el bofetón más gordo que le han dado en este foro a una mujer en mucho tiempo. Cuidado no invoque alguna ley feminista.



Agradezco el cumplido aunque no era (ni es) mi intención "dar bofetones" sino simplemente hablar claro y demostrar que a las femicharos les han vendido una moto de mierda y una vida de mierda, y no se van a dar cuenta de ello hasta que estén a punto de morir devoradas por sus gatos.



ueee3 dijo:


> A ver por sacar algún pero... básicamente dices que hay que irse del país para prosperar si no se prospera aquí (entendiendo por prosperar, no sé, ¿cobrar más de 40k?). Bueno, ¿pero y si la persona está muy a gusto en su tierra, yendo a pescar al lago con amigos mientras beben cerveza a lo american movie, por un decir? Dirás que tendría que madurar y quizás tengas razón.



Ah, la vieja historia del consultor y el pescador, aquella de "¿y para irme a pescar con mis amigos tengo que hacer todo ése trabajo?" (si no conoces la historia me avisas y te la cuento).

Para prosperar puedes intentar hacerlo de la mejor forma que puedas. Si puedes hacerlo en casa, bien, y si no, fuera. Lo que pasa es que en España, EN GENERAL, no se puede prosperar. Nos (os) han vendido la moto de que puedes tenerlo todo sin sacrificar nada; si quieres vivir en tu tierra y pescar en el lago con colegas, vas a vivir una vida miserable económicamente y siempre a una ayuda del gobierno de la indigencia, y no porque yo lo diga, sino porque la vida es así.



ueee3 dijo:


> Pero seamos realistas... un chaval crece, estudia, sale de fiesta, hace una carrera,... y se pone a buscar trabajo sin saber nada de la vida. Recibe palos, y para cuando a lo mejor descubre este foro y descubre que hay otras cosas, ya tiene 30 palos, y entonces empieza a musitar si irse, y como se descuide, ya ha pasado algo que le ata aquí. Y si a un chaval joven le dices "huye de España!", por mucha razón que tengas, no te va a creer o va a querer experimentar el país por sí mismo.



Te contradices. Hablas de estudiar, salir de fiesta, hacer una carrera...y de repente no sabes nada de la vida. Es una contradicción.

Si una chaval estudia una carrera que no sea de pinta y colorea, ANTES de terminarla ya tiene un par de "internships" y llega a los 30 palos con su primer pisito comprado.

*El problema es que tenemos a la sociedad infantilizada*. Un chaval de 20 años no debería estar jugando a la play sin saber nada de la vida y saltándose clases. Nuestros padres con esa edad ya estaban trabajando, y poco mas tarde casi todos casados. Me dice que un chaval con 30 años "empieza a musitar" y no te lo niego, pero no es lo correcto.

Hay que cambiar el chip. Con 20 años eres un hombre, no un niño (por cierto, es algo que también les pasa a las mujeres).



ueee3 dijo:


> Te digo una razón no ya intangible, sino económica, para no emigrar que leí a alguien en el foro: gestionar tu patrimonio inmobiliario, si no tienes, el que heredes. No es muy buena pero algo es.  No digamos ya si en España la persona tiene una casa gratis (pongamos que no la de los padres) para vivir... en tal caso, ¿hasta qué punto le compensa irse fuera? Al final uno en su tierra tiene ataduras y comodidades... si no fuera así, todo el mundo emigraría.



Yo mismo he emigrado mientras que al mismo tiempo montaba mi patrimonio inmobiliario en España, pero irse fuera SIEMPRE compensa. Compensa porque creces como persona, porque ves otra forma de vivir la vida, y porque puedes percibir con mas claridad lo bueno y malo de españa. Para mi debería ser obligatorio para todos los jóvenes pegarse al menos un par de años fuera, preferiblemente en un pais donde no se hable español.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Igual que las rabietas, las tienen los niños a los que le consienten tenerlas.



Frase para enmarcar.

Conozco a una pareja donde ella y él educan a su crio de forma muy distinta. El padre le consiente todo, y la madre nada. Como resultado el padre siempre se fustra porque el niño nunca le hace caso. La mamá solo tiene que mirarle para que le crio obedezca, y me dicen (y me creo) que nunca le han puesto una mano encima. Eso si, desde bien pequeño la madre le daba una advertencia y a la segunda tocaba castigo.

Curiosamente el niño adora a su madre, y creo que es porque encuentra en ella el tronco estable donde agarrarse, y no a un compañero de juegos (como es el padre).


----------



## Catalinius (13 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Frase para enmarcar.
> 
> Conozco a una pareja donde ella y él educan a su crio de forma muy distinta. El padre le consiente todo, y la madre nada. Como resultado el padre siempre se fustra porque el niño nunca le hace caso. La mamá solo tiene que mirarle para que le crio obedezca, y me dicen (y me creo) que nunca le han puesto una mano encima. Eso si, desde bien pequeño la madre le daba una advertencia y a la segunda tocaba castigo.
> 
> Curiosamente el niño adora a su madre, y creo que es porque encuentra en ella el tronco estable donde agarrarse, y no a un compañero de juegos (como es el padre).



Porque un niño necesita autoridad para sentirse seguro y esa autoridad deriva de los padres sobre todo.
Ahora está muy de moda dejar que el niño campe a sus anchas porque es un niño, hasta les dan con tres años a elegir qué ropa quieren ponerse o intentan convecerles de que les toca vacuna....los niños se sienten con una responsabilidad que no les corresponde.


----------



## Sibarita (13 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Un bebé bien alimentado duerme muy bien, el mío fue alimentado a biberón y dormía estupendamente, para eso no hace falta tener 25 años, con 40 cambias pañales y das biberones sin problema, si te metes a dar pecho es otro cantar, pero para esto existe la opción de dar biberón.
> A partir de que empiezan a andar se le empieza a educar, mi hijo no ha dado guerra en ningún lado porque le enseñé desde el primer día a respetar y si no era posible me iba a casa con él, eso de que "es que es un niño y tiene que dar guerra a todo pichi", NO.
> Igual que las rabietas, las tienen los niños a los que le consienten tenerlas.



Un bebé NO está bien alimentado con el biberón. Está tomando una leche de sustitución con muchas sustancias agregadas y JAMÁS es igual en calidad a la materna. 

Un bebé que toma biberón al llevar la “leche”montones de añadidos el niño está saciado de manera artificial. Los lactantes y su estómago están hechos para tomar el pecho a demanda es decir, menos cantidad y más veces. 

Además, a través de la leche materna la madre le da inmunidad a su hijo, no sólo esto sino que el bebé va acostumbrándose a los sabores de lo que come su madre, pues la dieta de la madre influye en cómo de nutritiva y sabrosa (qué sabor tiene) es la leche. Entonces disminuye muchísimo que el bebé sea en el futuro intolerante o alérgico a alimentos y que no será muy tiquismiquis a la hora de probar alimentos sólidos, porque YA reconoce el sabor y le es familiar. 

Cuando el bebé se enferma el pezón recoge esta información por medio de la saliva del bebé e INMEDIATAMENTE el pecho empieza a fabricar una leche rica en nutrientes que le ayudarán a combatir la enfermedad. La leche cambia de sabor, textura e incluso color. 

Tú hijo es pequeño aún seguro, por cómo hablas, no te queda nada. Si tienes en el futuro dos ya ni te cuento. 

Buena suerte.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Porque un niño necesita autoridad para sentirse seguro y esa autoridad deriva de los padres sobre todo.
> Ahora está muy de moda dejar que el niño campe a sus anchas porque es un niño, hasta les dan con tres años a elegir qué ropa quieren ponerse o intentan convecerles de que les toca vacuna....los niños se sienten con una responsabilidad que no les corresponde.



Mucho peor, los niños se sienten inseguros porque no tienen unas reglas claras. Según el humor del padre le aguantará mas o menos, y así el niño no sabe en qué punto debe dejar de hacer cosas malas.

La madre es totalmente transparente. De hecho, me contaron que una vez se fueron de viaje, el niño se portó mal, la madre le dijo que le castigaría al volver a casa, y tras volver de ese viaje (muchas horas mas tarde) el niño fue directo al castigo. De hecho me lo contaban entre risas porque el crio se fue sin rechistar (ya tenía aprendido que no merecía la pena discutir).

Luego, claro esta, llegan los abuelos y lo joden todo.


----------



## TexNolan (13 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



Se jodan. La mujer es una bomba de hormonas que ni planifica, ni ahorra, ni ve mas alla de sus narices. Y cuando llegan a la treintena, el único valor que tienen (el físico) se echa a perder. La mujer está programada para tener hijos, cuando se dan cuenta de que ya no van a tenerlos, se vuelven locas. Una mujer a la que le da la necesidad de tener hijos y no puede es tremendamente peligrosa e inestable.


----------



## Catalinius (13 Sep 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Un bebé NO está bien alimentando con el biberón. Está tomando una leche de sustitución con muchas sustancias agregadas y JAMÁS es igual en calidad a la materna.
> 
> Un bebé que toma biberón al llevar la “leche”montones de añadidos el niño está saciado de manera artificial. Los lactantes y su estómago están hechos para tomar el pecho a demanda es decir, menos cantidad y más veces.
> 
> ...



No te vuelvas loca, no hay comprobación alguna de que así sea, nadie ABSOLUTAMENTE NADIE, distingue a un niño criado a biberón de otro a pecho, a no ser por la forma de llorar de hambre del de pecho, que duerme mal por HAMBRE.
Es una opción que tienen todas las madres.
Crié a biberón y durmió, está sano, guapo y listo, así que menos estupideces de las que os guste o no, no hay pruebas...tu distingues a un adulto de pecho del de biberón?...pues eso.


----------



## Lian (13 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> De cosas que hacer en la vida, al comienzo, en la adolescencia, primera juventud, edad adulta. Por eso criar un niño pequeño se le da en general mejor a las mujeres. Los niños exigen muchos y hay que cuidarlos, limpiarlos, vestirlos, entretenerlos, atenderlos, estimularlos, comprar, ir, venir etc. Todo variado, todo diferente.
> 
> Es decir, la monotonía aburre y se necesita mas actividades además de las rutinarias por eso una mujer no es feliz solo cuidando la casa si luego no sociabilizaba en la plaza del pueblo, en casa de una prima o amiga o al fresco, que era lo que hacían las antiguas.
> 
> Necesita actividad, no solo fisica, no solo pasiva como puede ser un libro o una serie o estudiar, necesita variedad de las mismas, entre ella se incluyen las actividades de pareja, como compartir viajes, cine, la rutinaria compra, follar... Compaginar actividad solitaria con social para tener mas que hacer y elegir.



Tu error es el mismo de siempre que hacen muchas mujeres, enfocar todo en torno y para la mujer. Eso de que a la mujer se le da mejor cuidad a un niño que al hombre, tengo mis dudas, y lo veo de cerca que salgo con personas separadas y me cuentan cada cosa que es directamente para quitarlas la custodia, así que empiezas mal justificando algo que no es cuestión de género, si no de como sea la persona, si uno es un cafre y un desastre en su vida personal, lo será igualmente sea hombre o mujer.

A que llamas tu actividad o monotonía hija? porque la vida de la clase trabajadora es la que es, no puedes irte hoy a Londres a comer y pasar la mañana y al día siguiente a San francisco a darte unas carreras por el Golden Gate. La vida en pareja es la que es, habrá dias que se pasen en casa viendo una película o jugando a la consola como dices y otros sales de cena, de copas o a un centro comercial o muchas mas cosas que se pueden hacer, el problema no es la rutina o monotonía, el problema lo tenéis vosotras hoy día que tenéis la cabeza hueca, vacía, no os llena nada, no estáis satisfechas con nada ni nadie, si a veces hasta entre vosotras mismas no os soportáis siendo amigas...

El feminismo, empoderamiento liberación y toda esta propaganda progre rancia y destructiva (aunque vosotras no lo creais...) para lo único que ha servido es para degradaros y para que el hombre se de cuenta de que no tenéis nada que ofrecer mas allá del físico, porque es como si os hubiérais anclado en la base de la pirámide de maslow con 45 años, y no queréis salir de ahí porque, sorpresa! hay que vivir la vida, carpe diem, y chorradas del estilo.

Se puede compaginar vida en pareja con amistades y espacio personal para hobbies y actividades, sean cual sean las de cada uno, pero el problema sigue siendo otro que no queréis ver.


----------



## Sibarita (13 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No te vuelvas loca, no hay comprobación alguna de que así sea, nadie ABSOLUTAMENTE NADIE, distingue a un niño criado a biberón de otro a pecho, a no ser por la forma de llorar de hambre del de pecho, que duerme mal por HAMBRE.
> Es una opción que tienen todas las madres.
> Crié a biberón y durmió, está sano, guapo y listo, así que menos estupideces de las que os guste o no, no hay pruebas...tu distingues a un adulto de pecho del de biberón?...pues eso.



Soy género no binario, fluido y elle. De primero de burbuja. 

Las mujeres tienen todas leche al parir lo que escogen es cortar la leche con medicamentos. 

Le diste leche artificial a tu hijo porque querías dormir por la noche? Pues muy bien enhorabuena. Quieres un pin? 

Yo sí los distingo. A tí seguro que te dieron leche artificial y tres banderillazos seguro que tampoco te los quita nadie.


----------



## Padre_Karras (13 Sep 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Si se replanteasen lo de comer jamón y beber vino...



Eso puedes hacerlo en la intimidad, mientras no se entere el imán no pasa nada.


----------



## Chocochomocho (13 Sep 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Ahahahhaha no no soy así, esos que describes tú son fruscos de 20-30 años que compran en Norma Comics y tiendas frikis derivadas. Tu puedes seguir pariendo si quieres, puedes competir con los moronegros a ver quien tiene mas larvas, lo que pasa que a tí no te daran paguita por ser un blanco pringao, tú curraras como un cosaco para alimentar a tus larvas y a la de los dos millones de.moronegros que tengan 5 cada una...al final sus hijos someteran a los tuyos...mejor ni lo intentes



Norma Comics? Nooooo que eres literalmente tú y tus inversiones en tu mismo son comprarte muñecos de plástico a precio de oro, pagar onlyfans y pedir basura a domicilio. Por cierto, los moronegros tienen también los cánones de Franco o cómo va la cosa? A luchar contra esos fascistas también, gordo calvo gafapastas.


----------



## Catalinius (13 Sep 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Soy género no binario, fluido y elle. De primero de burbuja.
> 
> Las mujeres tienen todas leche al parir lo que escogen es cortar la leche con medicamentos.
> 
> ...



Tu no distingues nada, como el resto.
Leche adaptada y muy controlada, cosa que la leche de teta no.
Según coma la madre así tiene la leche, de ahí que muchas tengan que quitarse alimentos porque su leche le da alergia al nene....y etc...
Ves como se puede criar perfectamente y sin agotamiento con 40? que de eso iba el hilo, pues ahí lo tienes.
En cuanto a tu género, eres de nacida tía no?, pues eres tía.


----------



## Lady_A (13 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No te vuelvas loca, no hay comprobación alguna de que así sea, nadie ABSOLUTAMENTE NADIE, distingue a un niño criado a biberón de otro a pecho, a no ser por la forma de llorar de hambre del de pecho, que duerme mal por HAMBRE.
> Es una opción que tienen todas las madres.
> Crié a biberón y durmió, está sano, guapo y listo, así que menos estupideces de las que os guste o no, no hay pruebas...tu distingues a un adulto de pecho del de biberón?...pues eso.






Sibarita dijo:


> Un bebé NO está bien alimentado con el biberón. Está tomando una leche de sustitución con muchas sustancias agregadas y JAMÁS es igual en calidad a la materna.
> 
> Un bebé que toma biberón al llevar la “leche”montones de añadidos el niño está saciado de manera artificial. Los lactantes y su estómago están hechos para tomar el pecho a demanda es decir, menos cantidad y más veces.
> 
> ...



Los criados a pecho tienen muchas menos posibilidades de generar obesidad infantil. Esto no es una opinion, es un estudio científico que triangulaban la obesidad infantil y la alimentación del bebé.

Fuera de ese dato no tengo constancia de mas diferencias.

Lo de la saliva tengo que investigarlo. Lo ignoro. El peso y la probabilidad de obesidad esta mas que demostrado.

Muchas madres no pueden dar el pecho porque su leche es escasa o de baja calidad y eligen biberón o combinación de ambos así que no es una guerra y no hay que rayarse por ello. Los niños que se crían a biberon salen perfectamente sanos.

Lo que nunca se debe hacer es empeñarse en dar el pecho cuando tu hijo necesita mas porque lo estas debilitando.


----------



## Sibarita (13 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tu no distingues nada, como el resto.
> Leche adaptada y muy controlada, cosa que la leche de teta no.
> Según coma la madre así tiene la leche, de ahí que muchas tengan que quitarse alimentos porque su leche le da alergia al nene....y etc...
> Ves como se puede criar perfectamente y sin agotamiento con 40? que de eso iba el hilo, pues ahí lo tienes.
> En cuanto a tu género, eres de nacida tía no?, pues eres tía.



A mí realmente me da igual con que críe la gente a sus hijos. 

Que tú le des leche artificial no lo convierte en lo mejor, ni que tú hayas sido padre ya mocito viejo. 

Oye erre que erre con que soy tía jajajaja háztelo mirar eh? 



Lady_A dijo:


> Los criados a pecho tienen muchas menos posibilidades de generar obesidad infantil. Esto no es una opinion, es un estudio científico que triangulaban la obesidad infantil y la alimentación del bebé.
> 
> Fuera de ese dato no tengo constancia de mas diferencias.
> 
> ...




En la primera parte estoy de acuerdo. 

En la segunda no. 

Todas las madres tienen leche, no tener leche es una anomalía que pasa en un porcentaje MUY pequeño. 

Qué pasa? Que la leche que sale al principio no es leche, es calostro. Unas gotas casi transparentes. Parece que no se está alimentando pero sí. El calostro tiene un poder alimenticio increíble. A los días baja la leche un proceso que para todas las mujeres es muy molesto y doloroso. 

Muchas lo dejan porque no han sido bien aconsejadas y porque hay que tener paciencia. 

La leche de la madre nunca es de baja calidad. Es la calidad máxima, el mejor alimento pues se adapta a la edad del bebé, a su estado de salud, etc… 

Dar el pecho nunca debilita, pero en el país de pandereta los pediatras están obsesionados con los percentiles, cuando cada niño es diferente. 

La leche materna no alimenta pero los potitos transgénicos y las papillas de cereales son sanísimas. 

Luego que porque tantos niños con alergias, intolerancias y que no comen NADA.


----------



## visaman (13 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



se que te va a doler pero es mi deber decirtelo,*TU ni por fecundación artificial te quedas embarazado. asúmelo ya*


----------



## pacomer (13 Sep 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Cuanto más viejas son, menos hombres valiosos disponibles encuentran para embarazarse, lo cual no cuadra con la libertad que van adquiriendo con los años y su triunfo profesional. Si es que llega.
> Por eso la misión principal de la mujer es encontrar temprano al padre de sus hijos, que ya se que es difícil y están tiesos y amariconaos pero es lo que hay y el precio de la libertad de folleteo que ellas se toman. La libertad está muy bien pero luego te exige ser responsable.



Es que a partir de 35 ya da asco tocar a las mujeres: ya empiezan a oler a mierda, han perdido ese perfume de juventud. La derroición se nota cada año que pasa acelerándose exponencial hormonalmente conforme se acercan a las fases pre y perimenopaúsicas. Al final se te charifican en tiempo record y la confunden con tu madre a pesar de tener ambos la misma edad. 

El chichi la mayoría a esa edad ya no lubrica bien, suele oler a mierda por la cantidad de flora bacteriana y ETS que han acumulado follando con toda suerte de tipos, incluidos ahora moronegros, que dejan huella fisiologica permanentemente en sus conios. Osea que tienes que usar condon para que no te pique la polla y duela al mear como si miccionaras pescao podrido.

Y ya no digamos la derroicion psicológica. Se vuelven adictas al drama, los psicofármacos y se orientan vitalmente como histéricas dando palos de ciega. 

Esos pecios polifollados, mediohundidos y semimoribundos que son las mujeros a partir de 35 sólo pueden aspirar a lo peor del ganado beta losers. El hombre que se respeta a si mismo y tiene un mínimo de posición socioeconómica no va a ir a por polifolladas adictas al drama y peripellejosas flacidas.


----------



## Akira. (13 Sep 2022)

Este hilo se ha puesto interesante, voy a por palomitas.


----------



## Catalinius (13 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> *Los criados a pecho tienen muchas menos posibilidades de generar obesidad infantil.* Esto no es una opinion, es un estudio científico que triangulaban la obesidad infantil y la alimentación del bebé.
> 
> Fuera de ese dato no tengo constancia de mas diferencias.
> 
> ...



Eso lo dicen en base a?, lo digo porque las posibilidades de obesidad claramente se incrementan cuando empiezan a comer bollos, snacks, batidos y refrescos, que es de donde viene la obesidad infantil directamente, simplemente porque no hay bebé obeso entendiendo bebé hasta los dos años.


----------



## Sons of Anarchy (13 Sep 2022)

En mi círculo más cercano, que no es representativo, estoy viviendo alguna historia similar a la que ha abierto este hilo.
Yo fui padre tarde, conocí a mi mujer finalizando la treintena, mis anteriores parejas, por diferentes motivos,
"querían vivir la vida" y literalmente perdí el tiempo con ellas. La que es mi mujer es algo más joven, y venía de una experiencia similar, y desde el primer día tuvimos claro que queríamos tener hijos y los tuvimos.
Pero mi hermana decidió que no quería. "Era muy egoísta traer al mundo unos niños que iban a vivir en un mundo horroroso", que "la vida había que vivirla", "que costaban mucho dinero y esfuerzo, " y que su vida cambiaría y que ella no estaba preparada para ello".
Entre mi cuñado y ella se levantaban 4k al mes. Pero las comidas, las cenas, los viajes, los centollos y bogavantes, se llevaban lo suyo. Eso sí los gatos no faltan en esta historia. Ella les llamaba sus "niños". Yo cada vez que lo decía me daban ganas de potar. Pero estoy convencido que suplía algún vacío emocional con ellos.
Y el problema no era mi hermana. Era mi cuñado, que no quería tener hijos, y mi hermana tragó.
Él es una persona egoísta, con mínimo interés por el sacrificio o el esfuerzo, y dicen que "dos que duermen en el mismo colchón, se vuelven de la misma condición". Y mi hermana tragó con ruedas de molino y no tuvo hijos porque el "señorito" tendría que dejar de tener tiempo para jugar al pc o la play y sus porritos con los colegas, para tener que sacrificarse por sus hijos, y no hablamos de un tío de 30 años, no, hablamos de uno que acaba de entrar en los 50.

Sé que en algún instante de los últimos momentos de vida de mi hermana tuvo que pensar en ello, lo que era un motivo de insatisfacción para ella que llenaba con el amor que le profesaba a mis hijos. Y eso se notaba cada vez que estaba con ellos. Ella hubiera querido ser madre, y el futuro que le hubiera esperado era el de estar rodeada de gatos. Muy triste se mire por dónde se mire. 

Por otro lado, en el colegio de mis hijos estoy conociendo cada madre, que mejor no que no hubiese tenido hijos. Desde la que con 45 años se piensa que tiene 25 y sale de fiesta, por supuesto divorciada/separada que entra en un carrusel de pollas del que ya veremos como sale, hasta la que le molesta su hijo y se lo encasqueta a cualquiera con la menor excusa para no estar con él. 
Pero he de decir que son los menos, la mayoría de gente es normal, tenemos vidas paco normales, y nuestras charos son lo mismo. Eso sí las excepciones tremendas.


----------



## Lady_A (13 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Eso lo dicen en base a?, lo digo porque las posibilidades de obesidad claramente se incrementan cuando empiezan a comer bollos, snacks, batidos y refrescos, que es de donde viene la obesidad infantil directamente, simplemente porque no hay bebé obeso entendiendo bebé hasta los dos años.



Lo dicen en base a estudios cruzados epidemiológicos, genéticos y hasta pruebas de laboratorio. Tanto en latinoamérica, USA etc...

Es algo conocido desde hace tiempo, puedes buscar mas información.

Tambien se asocia meses de lactancia materna con menos obesidad.

Asociación entre lactancia materna y probabilidad de obesidad en la infancia en tres países latinoamericanos


La lactancia materna ayuda a reducir el riesgo de obesidad en los niños


Los bebés que reciben más tiempo el pecho tienen menos riesgo de ser adultos obesos


----------



## Catalinius (13 Sep 2022)

Sons of Anarchy dijo:


> En mi círculo más cercano, que no es representativo, estoy viviendo alguna historia similar a la que ha abierto este hilo.
> Yo fui padre tarde, conocí a mi mujer finalizando la treintena, mis anteriores parejas, por diferentes motivos,
> "querían vivir la vida" y literalmente perdí el tiempo con ellas. La que es mi mujer es algo más joven, y venía de una experiencia similar, y desde el primer día tuvimos claro que queríamos tener hijos y los tuvimos.
> Pero mi hermana decidió que no quería. "Era muy egoísta traer al mundo unos niños que iban a vivir en un mundo horroroso", que "la vida había que vivirla", "que costaban mucho dinero y esfuerzo, " y que su vida cambiaría y que ella no estaba preparada para ello".
> ...



Es que es mezclar melocotones con chuletones.

Hay gente que no quiere tener hijos y quiere tener animales, por mil razones, no todo el mundo tiene instinto de "prolongación", otros por pasta, otros porque no les gustan los niños, etc... y no tienen por qué dar mayores explicaciones, obvio que al no tener churumbeles puede invertir en miles de cosas por tiempo y pasta.

Tener hijos no implica meterse monja y fraile cartujo, el mío llevaba nuestro ritmo y de peque nos le hemos llevado a pubs hasta las 12 de la noche o de viaje o de museos y cuando follábamos estaba en su habitación.

Se de padres que hacen vida de hijos: esto es, parques de bolas, de atracciones, juegos y lugares específicos de nenes constantemente, ni siquiera permiten a sus hijos experimentar el noble arte de aburrirse, este formato es totalmente prescindible, los padres deben saber cómo ser padres no satélites de sus hijos.

Gente que no tiene hijos y adora a sus sobrinos, algo muy natural y precisamente porque actúan de TÍOS, no de padres.

Enarbolarse la afirmación de que la gente que no tiene hijos se arrepiente, es cuando menos prepotente estilo Pedro Sánchez.

Y por último, la elección de unos es tan respetable como la de otros y tal y como está todo insisto, traer hijos al mundo es más un acto egoista que lo contrario por la precariedad en calidad de vida a futuro.


----------



## Catalinius (13 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Lo dicen en base a estudios cruzados epidemiológicos, genéticos y hasta pruebas de laboratorio. Tanto en latinoamérica, USA etc...
> 
> Es algo conocido desde hace tiempo, puedes buscar mas información.
> 
> ...



Todos los bebés que conocí a teta estaban rollizos, con roscas en brazos y piernas, el mío no y como el mío otros tantos criados a biberón, entre otras cosas porque la alimentación a biberón SE CONTROLA por pediatra, la alimentación a TETA no se controla por no saber sus componentes constantes en grasa, proteínas, etc...

Hay muchos estudios que lo único que pretenden es manipular a la población en este caso femenina para que den teta, siendo esta una forma de alejar, en muchos casos no en todos, a las mujeres del plano laboral, para que vuelvan a ser cuidadoras como antaño y dejando puestos laborales a los hombres, nada nuevo se ha hecho siempre, otra cosa es que la gente trague.

Cuando una madre se zampa grasa y bollería y mierdas industriales...me van a contar esos estudios qué tipo de leche alimenta a su bebé....y sus consecuencias, la leche artificial está plenamente controlada en componentes basicamente porque está analizada y en cantidades necesarias.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (13 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> No chico, no es por la compañía en si, sino que a las mujeres les gusta la variedad, por eso se apuntan a actividades. Y entre la variedad, esta la variedad de hacer cosas en pareja o tener sexo (no van de putos) y a los tios no os importa quedaros como una seta viendo netflix o jugando a la consola o viendo fútbol 24/7. Ese tipo de monotonia insufrible. Una mujer necesita mas variedad de vida que calentar un sillón o solo ir el gym.
> 
> Lo que tu dices no es tolerancia a la soledad es intolerancia al aburrimiento. Una mujer puede hacer todo eso y necesitar mas porque necesita actividad y variedad.
> 
> ...



Este comentario demuestra que eres troll


----------



## Lady_A (13 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Todos los bebés que conocí a teta estaban rollizos, con roscas en brazos y piernas, el mío no y como el mío otros tantos criados a biberón, entre otras cosas porque la alimentación a biberón SE CONTROLA por pediatra, la alimentación a TETA no se controla por no saber sus componentes constantes en grasa, proteínas, etc...
> Hay muchos estudios que lo único que pretenden es manipular a la población en este caso femenina para que den teta, siendo esta una forma de alejar, en muchos casos no en todos, a las mujeres del plano laboral, para que vuelvan a ser cuidadoras como antaño y dejando puestos a los hombres, nada nuevo, se ha hecho siempre, otra cosa es que la gente trague.
> Cuando una madre se zampa grasa y bollería y mierdas industriales...me van a contar esos estudios qué tipo de leche alimenta a su bebé....y sus consecuencias.



Por supuesto los estudios con ratones son para manipular a las madres por una conspiración judeomasonica que les hace ahorrarse dinero.

De hecho lo lógico es que fuera al contrario, simplemente por el gasto economico a las familias, estando las farmacéuticas alli. Por otra parte, existen los sacaleches y tambien la congelación para aquellas madres que quieran seguir dando el pecho mas alla de la baja maternal o incluso aquellas que no deseen coger esa baja. Cada cual con su vida.

Todos esos estudios son verdaderos, no pretenden manipular a nadie ni ningún objetivo extraño aparte de lo que se ha venido observando. Desde luego la opinión de mi hijo es o el hijo del vecino. Es solo una opinion.

Por cierto, aparte de que si la leche materna no alimenta se ve perfectamente en el crecimiento del bebe, si el problema es otro tipo de carencias hay análisis de leche materna. Es algo recomendable por si se quiere complementar, pero en principio si la madre no tiene problemas, sus análisis completos (recomiendo un endocrino pero un rutinario puede valer si no se observa algun tipo de anomalía) estan normales, no hace dieta, come bien y equilibrado, observando las necesidades nutriocionales del bebe y siguiendo las recomendaciones alimentarias en periodos de lactancia no debe haber problema.

Sino se complementa y listo.




Sibarita dijo:


> A mí realmente me da igual con que críe la gente a sus hijos.
> 
> Que tú le des leche artificial no lo convierte en lo mejor, ni que tú hayas sido padre ya mocito viejo.
> 
> ...




Trabajo en el sector sanitario. No, no es ninguna anomalía, la ausencia de leche o la poca producción esta relacionada con factores genéticos como el árbol mamario, factores propios de la madre por ejemplo alguna carencia, factores del niño, por ejemplo tira poco y no incentiva la producción, cortándose esta y no apareciendo mas. Es mucho mas comun de lo que la gente piensa, sobretodo las madres que no dan suficiente leche o leche de calidad.

Para eso hay análisis de la leche materna o complementación con artificial. Hoy en día es de lo mas comun que se recomienden biberones completareos. Antes tambien, pero las leches no eran tan perfectas además de caras y las madres se lo pasaban por el forro.


----------



## Catalinius (13 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Por supuesto los estudios con ratones son para manipular a las madres por una conspiración judeomasonica que les hace ahorrarse dinero.
> 
> De hecho lo lógico es que fuera al contrario, simplemente por el gasto economico a las familias, estando las farmacéuticas alli. Por otra parte, existen los sacaleches y tambien la congelación para aquellas madres que quieran seguir dando el pecho mas alla de la baja maternal o incluso aquellas que no deseen coger esa baja. Cada cual con su vida.
> 
> ...



Me ciño a la realidad igual que es real que los estudios se hacen para lo que se hacen y en función de quién los haga o pida.
Te insisto, quién sabe los componente de la leche materna de cada toma y a lo largo del periodo de lactancia?..NADIE.
Se saben los componentes de la artificial?: en todo MOMENTO.
Cuál por tanto tiene más posibilidades de engordar a un bebé?......por favor, para responder a esto no se necesitan estudios.


----------



## geral (13 Sep 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> es el caso paradigmático de la mujer ezpañorda de hoy.
> 
> folleteo, tinderismo, viajecitos, postureo y jijijjaismo hasta los 35, que pillan a un pringao para que se case y tenga larvas, ya si eso con inseminaciones y tratamientos
> mi abuelo decía, si alguien no ha madurado con 20 años, ya nunca lo hará
> ...



Oye, que si pueden a mi me parece bien.

Tengo una amiga que no salía. Estudió como una bestia hasta los 27/28. Se colocó en una buena empresa donde sigue aun.

Y empezo a follarse a todo lo que pillaba. Se lió con un uruguayo zalamero lleno de tatoos, karma y guitarra. Tuvieron una hija. El tipo se largó a su pais y ella siguió "viviendo la vida" hasta los 38/39. Ahí paró. Desde entonces lleva varios años con un tipo BETA. Pero Beta a niveles descomunales. Se ocupa de su hija más que ella, hace la compra, no le discute nada, se ocupa de la casa,.... un tio medio calvo, que mide 10 cms menos que ella y al que hubiese escupido a la cara antes de los 35. Yo le tengo admiración.


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (13 Sep 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Totalmente cierto... pero según lo cuentas parece que el hombre no tuviera culpa... seguro que él no ha estado jijijeando. Y muy probablemente empezaron a intentarlo ella con 35 y el con 37 por insistencia de ella. Qué lo mismo son sus soldaditos los que ni se menean, conozco varios casos donde no podían tener hijos y en ambos por una calidad pésima de espermatozoides (cerca de la cuarentena y, mínimo, dos décadas de alcohol, tabaco y porros prácticamente a diario).



La fertilidad del hombre a los 40 de media no baja sustancialmente, que haya hombres con problemas de fertilidad no digo que no, pero la edad no es tan determinante como en la mujer, la fertilidad de la mujer de media a los 40 está por los suelos, la del hombre parecida a cuando tenía 30.


----------



## Sibarita (13 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Por supuesto los estudios con ratones son para manipular a las madres por una conspiración judeomasonica que les hace ahorrarse dinero.
> 
> De hecho lo lógico es que fuera al contrario, simplemente por el gasto economico a las familias, estando las farmacéuticas alli. Por otra parte, existen los sacaleches y tambien la congelación para aquellas madres que quieran seguir dando el pecho mas alla de la baja maternal o incluso aquellas que no deseen coger esa baja. Cada cual con su vida.
> 
> ...



La ausencia de leche si es una anomalía, puesto que lo normal es que la madre a los dos o tres días empiece a producir leche. 

Factores que impliquen al niño, no tiene que ver con que la madre no sea capaz de producir leche. Eso es muy fácil de ver. 

Sólo si la madre no coloca bien el pecho en la boca del niño o si el bebé tiene algún problema en el frenillo. 
Para eso hay que tener buenos profesionales que enseñen cómo se hace. 

La leche no se corta así porque sí. Sobretodo al principio que sale a chorros y si el bebé no amamanta bien se va acumulando y obstruye los conductos. Todo lo contrario a cortarse. 

Repito que todas las madres tienen la suficiente leche y de calidad, pero se ha demonizado algo tan natural como dar el pecho, haciéndolo casi imposible y confiando algo tan delicado a grandes corporaciones que lo único que buscan es lucrarse sin importar que sus productos sean los más idóneos para una vida que comienza. 

Lo mas barato, ecológico, natural, saludable, que refuerza el lazo materno-filial, inmuniza, etc… no es dar leche de vaca procesada con añadidos sintéticos químicos. Que hay que comprar, preparar, comprobar la temperatura adecuada, poner en un recipiente y administrarlo con un sucedáneo sintético del pezón. Luego lavarlo y esterilizarlo para usarlo de nuevo y vuelta a empezar. 

Pero vamos el hilo no iba de la lactancia, que nos estamos ya yendo por los cerros de Úbeda.


----------



## Avulense64 (13 Sep 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> No tendrás nada y serás feliz, lo veis?
> 
> 
> Y tú tan contento de haber criado a tres esclavos miserables y vacuos
> ...



Si ellos son felices yo también.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Avulense64 (13 Sep 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> La mujer tolera mucho menos la soledad que el hombre. A mi me tiran los tejos mujeres que hace años casi ni me miraban a la cara, con el tiempo caen del burro, bajan el listón, se estrellan con el muro, en fin llamese como sea el fenomeno, pero el caso es que toleran mucho peor la soledad.



Pues yo creo que es al revés, si por soledad te refieres a no tener pareja. Ellas son más activas en lo que a aficiones se refiere, vete a cualquier actividad grupal y la mayoría mujeres, actividades culturales, al aire libre, viajes organizados, excursiones...hombres somos 4. Ellas tienen más herramientas para pasarlo bien sin un maromo al lado. Es lo que veo cuando voy con mi mujer a alguna actividad de ese tipo, tías casi todo.


----------



## Avulense64 (13 Sep 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Lo que tienes que hacer es aprender a observar desde un punto de vista más antropológico, white Knight. Observa el comportamiento en general de hombres y mujeres y verás que entre los hombres (generalizando) hay menos maldad que entre las mujeres. Que 2 tíos se pueden dar de ostias, pero ya está, pero es entre ellas donde hay más rencor y puñaladas traperas que requieren una mayor premeditación.
> Ahora ve y le enseñas el mensaje anterior a tu amiga a ver si después de que se la folle el Bryan te deja que le toques una teta.
> Tengo mujer e hijo, pringao.



Sisi, claro, hombres rencorosos y vengativos no hay, solo las mujeres. Entre hombres no hay puñaladas traperas ni maquinaciones. Qué va. 
Pues pobre tu mujer.


----------



## Skywalker22 (13 Sep 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Simples



Habla por ti.


----------



## Skywalker22 (13 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Sisi, claro, hombres rencorosos y vengativos no hay, solo las mujeres. Entre hombres no hay puñaladas traperas ni maquinaciones. Qué va.
> Pues pobre tu mujer.



No ha habido hombres dictadores, tiranos, sanguinarios, torturadores, vengativos, maltratadores, abusadores de todo tipo, ni nada a lo largo de la historia.
La maldad no sabe de géneros/sexos, tal como ya han dicho otros foreros.


----------



## Avulense64 (13 Sep 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> Se jodan. La mujer es una bomba de hormonas que ni planifica, ni ahorra, ni ve mas alla de sus narices. Y cuando llegan a la treintena, el único valor que tienen (el físico) se echa a perder. La mujer está programada para tener hijos, cuando se dan cuenta de que ya no van a tenerlos, se vuelven locas. Una mujer a la que le da la necesidad de tener hijos y no puede es tremendamente peligrosa e inestable.



Jojo, anda que no hay tíos manirrotos. Yo no sé de dónde sacais que las tías son gastosas y los hombres no. Millones de hombres y mujeres cada uno de su padre y de su madre pero oiga no, todas inestables y gastosas y todos estables y ahorradores. No hay más que ver la cantidad de tarados que estáis por aquí, estáis para hablar de estabilidad.
Eso va en la persona y mucho también en la educación recibida. Salid a la calle anda, que todo el día en foros misoginos os tiene el seso sorbido.


----------



## Avulense64 (13 Sep 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No ha habido hombres dictadores, tiranos, sanguinarios, torturadores, vengativos, maltratadores, abusadores de todo tipo, ni nada a lo largo de la historia.
> La maldad no sabe de géneros/sexos, tal como ya han dicho otros foreros.



Yo creo que el 90% de los foreros no pasa de los 20 años, aunque mentales deben ser 12.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Sep 2022)

bueno, independientemente de lo que penséis o dejéis de pensar quiero felicitar a toda la puta escoria que ha destruido la capacidad reproductiva de los esclavos.

Recordar que les va salir caro, que la gente que viene de fuera trae de fabrica ideas propias que no tienen por que coincidir con el dueño del circo.


----------



## Avulense64 (13 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Es que es mezclar melocotones con chuletones.
> 
> Hay gente que no quiere tener hijos y quiere tener animales, por mil razones, no todo el mundo tiene instinto de "prolongación", otros por pasta, otros porque no les gustan los niños, etc... y no tienen por qué dar mayores explicaciones, obvio que al no tener churumbeles puede invertir en miles de cosas por tiempo y pasta.
> 
> ...



Hay padres que parecen animadores socio culturales, hay que entretener al niño 24 horas, cuando aburrirse es sano y necesario, fomenta la creatividad.
Y desde luego hay gente a la que no le gustan los niños y hacen bien en no tener , en este foro son mayoría, les llaman larvas, a los padres carapadres, empujacarritos...ellos no aguantarían a un niño ni media hora pero están aquí dando lecciones y criticando como siempre a las mujeres. De esas que dicen no querer saber nada, que si MGTOW o como se diga, pero se pasan el día hablando de ellas, de lo que hacen y dejan de hacer. Curiosa forma de no querer saber nada de ellas. A todos esos un día una tía les hace caso y perderían el culo, venderían hasta a su madre. Serían pagafantas nivel máximo. Menos mal que es poco probable que alguna salga con ellos. Menos mal.


----------



## kikelon (13 Sep 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Soy género no binario, fluido y elle. De primero de burbuja.
> 
> Las mujeres tienen todas leche al parir lo que escogen es cortar la leche con medicamentos.
> 
> ...



La calidad de la leche materna hoy día está en entredicho por los hábitos poco saludables de la población y los niveles de contaminación en algunas zonas. Al fina, un pediatra solo le importa que el niño gane peso y esté sano, si eso no se consigue con teta rápidamente te recetará leches de primera alimentación. En mi caso mi mujer se le inflamaron glándulas en los pechos por subida de la leche y se la tuvieron que cortar, aparte mi hija tuvo problemas, nació sana pero fué directa a la UCI por pesar 1,5kg y allí descubrieron que tenía píloro inmaduro e intolerancia a la proteina de vaca, vomitaba prácticamente todo con lo que se le alimentaba cada hora. La leche materna es ideal, yo también lo pienso, pero en muchos casos no lo es y eso no es culpa de nadie, no hay que ser talibán de todo lo natural porque cada contexto requiere soluciones alternativas y gracias a que hoy tenemos más soluciones que hace 200 años la tasa de mortalidad infantil es ridículamente baja hoy día en nuestra sociedad.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (13 Sep 2022)

Habláis de mujeres en general? Porque parece que os ceñís a las taradas de las apps de ligoteo


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Skywalker22 (13 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Yo creo que el 90% de los foreros no pasa de los 20 años, aunque mentales deben ser 12.



La mayoría pasa ampliamente de 40.


----------



## Skywalker22 (13 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Hay padres que parecen animadores socio culturales, hay que entretener al niño 24 horas, cuando aburrirse es sano y necesario, fomenta la creatividad.
> Y desde luego hay gente a la que no le gustan los niños y hacen bien en no tener , en este foro son mayoría, les llaman larvas, a los padres carapadres, empujacarritos...ellos no aguantarían a un niño ni media hora pero están aquí dando lecciones y criticando como siempre a las mujeres. De esas que dicen no querer saber nada, que si MGTOW o como se diga, pero se pasan el día hablando de ellas, de lo que hacen y dejan de hacer. Curiosa forma de no querer saber nada de ellas. A todos esos un día una tía les hace caso y perderían el culo, venderían hasta a su madre. Serían pagafantas nivel máximo. Menos mal que es poco probable que alguna salga con ellos. Menos mal.



Son contradicciones "sanas".
Dicen que hay que tener hijos, pero desprecian a los niños, a los que, efectivamente, con frecuencia llaman, despectivamente, LARVAS.
Dicen que no se interesan por las mujeres porque son todas poco menos que la maldad personificada, pero se pasan el día hablando de ellas.
Dicen que hay que atender a los niños, pero ellos se pasan 24 horas con sus vídeo juegos y sus series y desprecian a los hombres que se ocupan de los críos.
Dicen que las mujeres deberían quedarse en casa cuidando de sus maridos y de sus hijos, pero a las que lo hacen, les llaman mantenidas.
Son eso, contradicciones "sanas" de cabezas que no rulan bien.


----------



## Lady_A (13 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Pues yo creo que es al revés, si por soledad te refieres a no tener pareja. Ellas son más activas en lo que a aficiones se refiere, vete a cualquier actividad grupal y la mayoría mujeres, actividades culturales, al aire libre, viajes organizados, excursiones...hombres somos 4. Ellas tienen más herramientas para pasarlo bien sin un maromo al lado. Es lo que veo cuando voy con mi mujer a alguna actividad de ese tipo, tías casi todo.




Eso es lo que comente antes. Pero cada vez que hablan de soledad lo comparan con hobbys solitarios. Es decir, lectura, videojuegos, maquetas, coleccionismo, cómics, cine, series. La realidad es que las mujeres tambien tienen esos hobbys, por ejemplo, la lectura, hay más mujeres lectoras que lectores, en lo personal yo soy aficionada al manga, al cine y a las series, y hace años a los videojuegos, pero conozco aficionadas a la cocina, jardinería, manualidades, costura pero a la vez gustan de actividades grupales como yoga, gym, sinderismo, meditación, idiomas o viajes.

Parece que el único hobby de una mujer sea las compras o el terraceo/sociabilizar y eso tambien lo hacen, pero para nada en exclusiva por eso todas las actividades siempre estan llenas de mujeres, no de hombres.



Skywalker22 dijo:


> Son contradicciones "sanas".
> Dicen que hay que tener hijos, pero desprecian a los niños, a los que, efectivamente, con frecuencia llaman, despectivamente, LARVAS.
> Dicen que no se interesan por las mujeres porque son todas poco menos que la maldad personificada, pero se pasan el día hablando de ellas.
> Dicen que hay que atender a los niños, pero ellos se pasan 24 horas con sus vídeo juegos y sus series y desprecian a los hombres que se ocupan de los críos.
> ...





Avulense64 dijo:


> Hay padres que parecen animadores socio culturales, hay que entretener al niño 24 horas, cuando aburrirse es sano y necesario, fomenta la creatividad.
> Y desde luego hay gente a la que no le gustan los niños y hacen bien en no tener , en este foro son mayoría, les llaman larvas, a los padres carapadres, empujacarritos...ellos no aguantarían a un niño ni media hora pero están aquí dando lecciones y criticando como siempre a las mujeres. De esas que dicen no querer saber nada, que si MGTOW o como se diga, pero se pasan el día hablando de ellas, de lo que hacen y dejan de hacer. Curiosa forma de no querer saber nada de ellas. A todos esos un día una tía les hace caso y perderían el culo, venderían hasta a su madre. Serían pagafantas nivel máximo. Menos mal que es poco probable que alguna salga con ellos. Menos mal.



Hipocresía sana. No se como se puede criticar que las mujeres no tengan hijos cuando ellos no solo libremente eligen no tenerlos sino que además desprecian a los niños, los insultan y a los hombres que deciden ser padres.

Es como decir que no te importan lo que hagan las mujeres y llevarte 24/7 criticándolas, hablando de lo que hacen o no y despreciandolas. Son el centro de sus pensamientos y todo los insultos puro postureo.

Odias lo que deseas porque no lo tienes, sino te da indiferencia.

Los imagino como el típico viejo odiatodo cascarrabias. Lo peor, son demasiado jóvenes para ya ser así, tengan 20 o 50. Mucho odio, mucha amargura y desde luego mas critiqueo que las viejas del visillo. Ni salvame.


----------



## Catalinius (13 Sep 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> La ausencia de leche si es una anomalía, puesto que lo normal es que la madre a los dos o tres días empiece a producir leche.
> 
> Factores que impliquen al niño, no tiene que ver con que la madre no sea capaz de producir leche. Eso es muy fácil de ver.
> 
> ...



Cierto, es ahí donde médicos pro-teta mutilan al bebé que mientras ha llorado de hambre y le han entrado gases hasta el apéndice....bravo.

Mentira y esa mentira hace que muchas madres tengan ansiedad y depresión y sus hijo estén muertos de hambre.

Tampoco está comprobado, niños de teta enferman igual o más que los criados a biberón, por intolerancias a lo que come su madre.

La leche artificial está diseñada para cada momento con los nutrientes y componentes PRECISOS, siempre.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (13 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Pues yo creo que es al revés, si por soledad te refieres a no tener pareja. Ellas son más activas en lo que a aficiones se refiere, vete a cualquier actividad grupal y la mayoría mujeres, actividades culturales, al aire libre, viajes organizados, excursiones...hombres somos 4. Ellas tienen más herramientas para pasarlo bien sin un maromo al lado. Es lo que veo cuando voy con mi mujer a alguna actividad de ese tipo, tías casi todo.



Tu eres retardado y un cínico, mujeres al aire libre... tocate los Huevos, si bar por la montaña y caso todos son tíos o en bici o corriendo. Last mujeres están viendo tiendas por el centro de lar grandes ciudades y siempre en grupo o con alguien aunque sea un perro. Una mujer sola lo primero que hace es sacar el móvil partes solar el truño de palabras que se le agolpan en el cerebro. Mientras un hombre de entretiene en el silencio mirando coches o culos.


----------



## Fausto1880 (13 Sep 2022)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> hay de todo definitivamente, alli estan tambien las monjitas de toda la vida, consagrando su vida a una mision, y muchas de ellas irradian mucha luz.



Las monjas consagran su vida a algo más grande que ellas mismas. Es una de las claves: salir del egoísmo. Vivir para servir.
La forma natural, fácilmente accesible, es la maternidad. La consagración es mucho más difícil.
Vivir centrado en uno mismo, en cambio, garantiza una vida vacía. Quien viva para sí, morirá. "El que quiera salvar su vida, la perderá".


----------



## Fausto1880 (13 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ...
> 
> Pero por supuesto que las mujeres tenemos mas maldad porque lo dice Jose Luis desde la barra de su bar...
> 
> ...



Yo no lo sé de primera mano. No me doy cuenta de que seáis más malas. A mi soberbia le fastidia aceptar que alguien sea más loquesea que yo. Aunque sea algo malo.
Por supuesto, no me importa lo que diga Jose Luis desde la barra.

Pero resulta que las mujeres importantes en mi vida (y todas, en general) dicen exactamente lo mismo: que las mujeres tienen más maldad.

Se callan a qué se refieren exactamente con esa "mayor maldad". Por lo que he visto personalmente, el asesinato premeditado no es el menor de los crímenes y pecados a los que podrían referirse.

Desde luego, suelen preferir trabajar con hombres en lugar de con mujeres. Sobre todo cuando se trata de hacer algo, no meramente pasar el tiempo para cobrar el siguiente sueldo.


----------



## otroyomismo (13 Sep 2022)

geral dijo:


> Oye, que si pueden a mi me parece bien.
> 
> Tengo una amiga que no salía. Estudió como una bestia hasta los 27/28. Se colocó en una buena empresa donde sigue aun.
> 
> Y empezo a follarse a todo lo que pillaba. Se lió con un uruguayo zalamero lleno de tatoos, karma y guitarra. Tuvieron una hija. El tipo se largó a su pais y ella siguió "viviendo la vida" hasta los 38/39. Ahí paró. Desde entonces lleva varios años con un tipo BETA. Pero Beta a niveles descomunales. Se ocupa de su hija más que ella, hace la compra, no le discute nada, se ocupa de la casa,.... un tio medio calvo, que mide 10 cms menos que ella y al que hubiese escupido a la cara antes de los 35. *Yo le tengo admiración.*



al beta o a ella?


----------



## Fausto1880 (13 Sep 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Un bebé NO está bien alimentado con el biberón. Está tomando una leche de sustitución con muchas sustancias agregadas y JAMÁS es igual en calidad a la materna.
> 
> Un bebé que toma biberón al llevar la “leche”montones de añadidos el niño está saciado de manera artificial. Los lactantes y su estómago están hechos para tomar el pecho a demanda es decir, menos cantidad y más veces.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es que la leche materna sea, usualmente, el mejor alimento para un bebé.
Otra muy distinta que sea la única forma de alimentarlo.
A mi padre lo criaron con picatostes mojaos en vino y fue el más fuerte de los 15 hermanos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (13 Sep 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Yo no lo sé de primera mano. No me doy cuenta de que seáis más malas. A mi soberbia le fastidia aceptar que alguien sea más loquesea que yo. Aunque sea algo malo.
> Por supuesto, no me importa lo que diga Jose Luis desde la barra.
> 
> Pero resulta que las mujeres importantes en mi vida (y todas, en general) dicen exactamente lo mismo: que las mujeres tienen más maldad.
> ...



La mujer no es más mala ni menos mala que el hombre. Simplemente manifiesta sus maldades, de forma diferente.
El hombre suele disimular más la maldad, es más retorcido, más callado. La mujer vocifera y en algunos casos, se le va la fuerza por la boca.
Pero guárdate de hombres calladitos, que lo guardan todo pero que llevan odio y maldad escondidas.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (13 Sep 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Es que a partir de 35 ya da asco tocar a las mujeres: *ya empiezan a oler a mierda,* han perdido ese perfume de juventud. La derroición se nota cada año que pasa acelerándose exponencial hormonalmente conforme se acercan a las fases pre y perimenopaúsicas. Al final se te charifican en tiempo record y la confunden con tu madre a pesar de tener ambos la misma edad.
> 
> El chichi la mayoría a esa edad ya no lubrica bien, *suele oler a mierda* por la cantidad de flora bacteriana y ETS que han acumulado follando con toda suerte de tipos, incluidos ahora moronegros, que dejan huella fisiologica permanentemente en sus conios. Osea que tienes que usar condon para que no te pique la polla y duela al mear como si miccionaras pescao podrido.
> 
> ...



   
Quitais las ganas de vivir,...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Sep 2022)

visaman dijo:


> se que te va a doler pero es mi deber decirtelo,*TU ni por fecundación artificial te quedas embarazado. asúmelo ya*



Ella: "Pues tu no sabes lo avanzadas que estan las técnica de fecundación nosequé y una amiga de mi madre con 60 años nosecuanto y yo necesito esperar y centrarme primero y mi "compañero" de hace 8 años ésto y lo otro".

Conozco a una con "compañero" desde hace 8 años, LITERAL, sin casarse, sin vivir juntos, y sin crios, porque "hay que tomarse las cosas con calma".


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (13 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si supieras lo que necesitas saber para trabajar en un almacén no harías esa aseveración, empezando por temas de seguridad en el trabajo, seguido de logística, recepción, papeleo, marcaje de QR/codigos de barras, proceso de substacias peligrosas, manejo de carretillas y otro equipamiento, primeros auxilios...y luego podemos entrar en grupos de trabajo, organización de material, manejo de datos (informática) para el tema de FIFO y EOL (End-of-Life) de los productos, etc...y finalmente logistica de distribución y seguimiento de los productos hasta su destino final, sea clientes de fuera de la empresa o las estanterías de un supermercado.
> 
> Tres títulos no sé, pero si que necesitas conocimientos variados. Otra cosa es el almacén de una tienda paco, pero en eso cobrarás sueldo paco.



y sip, como ha cambiado el asunto, cuando se manejaba a la antigua el almacen, solo registrando en una hoja de papel, las salidas y entradas, y al mes un inventario ay mas o menos, y el final de año uno ya mas formal para la contabilidad e impuestos.

Ahora el prospecto, tiene que manejar sistemas como el SAP, saber manejar el scanner, imprimir sus propias etiquetas de codigo de barras, manejar el montacargas, tener ciertos conocimientos de seguridad, comercio exterior, logistica, y si es alimentos, agarrate, manejar la trazabilidad de un lote, participar en la certificacion BRC, etc


----------



## Froco (13 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Sisi, claro, hombres rencorosos y vengativos no hay, solo las mujeres. Entre hombres no hay puñaladas traperas ni maquinaciones. Qué va.
> Pues pobre tu mujer.



Generalizar: Considerar y tratar de manera general cualquier punto o cuestión . 3. tr. Abstraer lo que es común y esencial a muchas cosas , para formar un concepto general que las comprenda todas .

Y pensaba en explicarte los efectos de la testosterona en el cuerpo humano, pero me pareces un poco subnormal, así que no voy a perder el tiempo.


----------



## Froco (13 Sep 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No ha habido hombres dictadores, tiranos, sanguinarios, torturadores, vengativos, maltratadores, abusadores de todo tipo, ni nada a lo largo de la historia.
> La maldad no sabe de géneros/sexos, tal como ya han dicho otros foreros.



Pero para llegar a esa posición de poder desde donde una persona pueda ejercer el mal a tanta escala para que sea reseñable, se deben de poseer ciertas cualidades mayormente intrínsecas al género masculino. 
Según la estadística, son las mujeres las que perpetran la mayor cantidad de asesinatos de sus hijos, y ningún crimen me parece que supere en horror a ese. 

Eh, que ya nos conocemos. Que no estoy diciendo que todas las mujeres sean potenciales asesinas y tu ya me has demostrado ser bastante "simple"


----------



## AsustaLerdos (13 Sep 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Norma Comics? Nooooo que eres literalmente tú y tus inversiones en tu mismo son comprarte muñecos de plástico a precio de oro, pagar onlyfans y pedir basura a domicilio. Por cierto, los moronegros tienen también los cánones de Franco o cómo va la cosa? A luchar contra esos fascistas también, gordo calvo gafapastas.



Ahahahhaa me parece que has visto 25 veces la peli "virgen a los cuarenta"  no será porque a tu edad aun eres virgen y te haces pasar por un respetable padre de familia numerosa?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (13 Sep 2022)

¿Quien es capaz con 37 tacos y sin trabajo o con sueldos mileuristas de meterse en semejante aventura?
Alimentar al niño con chopped barato, brillante horizonte.
La gente no es tonta, pondera y ante tamaño sacrificio toma decisiones. Y hay control anticonceptivo, gracias a Dios.


----------



## Annunakis (13 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Supongo que lo de acomplejado lo dirás por ti, que encima pareces venir a white knightear, subnormal.



Soy una tía, subnormal.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (13 Sep 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Es que a partir de 35 ya da asco tocar a las mujeres: ya empiezan a oler a mierda, han perdido ese perfume de juventud. La derroición se nota cada año que pasa acelerándose exponencial hormonalmente conforme se acercan a las fases pre y perimenopaúsicas. Al final se te charifican en tiempo record y la confunden con tu madre a pesar de tener ambos la misma edad.
> 
> El chichi la mayoría a esa edad ya no lubrica bien, suele oler a mierda por la cantidad de flora bacteriana y ETS que han acumulado follando con toda suerte de tipos, incluidos ahora moronegros, que dejan huella fisiologica permanentemente en sus conios. Osea que tienes que usar condon para que no te pique la polla y duela al mear como si miccionaras pescao podrido.
> 
> ...



It's life, C'est la vie.


----------



## Chocochomocho (13 Sep 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Ahahahhaa me parece que has visto 25 veces la peli "virgen a los cuarenta"  no será porque a tu edad aun eres virgen y te haces pasar por un respetable padre de familia numerosa?



Y te crees que lo que describo es la peli de virgen a los 40 y no la realidad de la muchedumbre de hoy en día... Voy a creer que eres estúpido de verdad.


----------



## bladu (13 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Tienes razón y quien quiera a esa edad debe pensarlo bien. Gente con mucha pasta sí veo que los tienen a esas edad, porque pueden pagar niñera y otros temas para cuidarlos.




Que con los padres tiene más cariño emocional por la niñera a la que ven como una madre que por la madre natural.

El día de mañana Pueden haber más lloros en el funeral de la niñera que en el de la madre .


----------



## bladu (13 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Tienes razón y quien quiera a esa edad debe pensarlo bien. Gente con mucha pasta sí veo que los tienen a esas edad, porque pueden pagar niñera y otros temas para cuidarlos.




Que con los padres tiene más cariño emocional por la niñera a la que ven como una madre que por la madre natural.

El día de mañana Pueden haber más lloros en el funeral de la niñera que en el de la madre .


Pabloom dijo:


> Anda ya tío, vete a la mierda con ese rollo hippy que está más gastado que las sandalias de Jesucristo. Una mujer que no tiene hijos no vale para nada y un hombre que no es padre es un puto parguelas fracasado, un cero a la izquierda, una vía muerta, un insulto a sus padres y al resto de sus ancestros. Tus hijos, al no querer darte nietos, están tirando por la borda todos los esfuerzos que has pasado criándolos, se están burlando de tí, de tus padres y de tus abuelos. Pero obviamente te dará igual porque seguro que eres uno de esos padres modernos, a que sí? Claro, igual que los míos, que tienen 75 y cuando era chaval (paso de los 50) ya les escuchaba las mismas chorradas que escribes tú. Puta sociedad de mongolos




Cierto. Pero tampoco carguéis contra el porque hay muchos que solo tienen 1 hijo cómo para rellenar cupo y el día mañana el hijo solo se va quedar más solo que la una sin apoyo alguno. Y no me vengáis con que si tienen primos y demás porque por norma general los lazos entre primos y hermano no son iguales.


----------



## bladu (13 Sep 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Habéis salido?.
> No me incluyas.
> Te repito poca gente tiene hijos con personas que ama de verdad muchas veces es pq toca.
> Cómo ese ejemplo que dejo a su pareja por no querer tener hijos
> Los hijos no se imponen.El los ha tenido con otra y le daba igual se podría haber buscado un vientre de alquiler y lo mismo.



Cierto . Debería ser más importante la persona con la que vas los vas a tener porque es la persona " con la que te vas a jugar cuartos " y su crianza además de cuidaros el uno al otro el día de mañana cuando abandonen el nido.

Pero si el amor no es correpondido u otras circunstancias no casan.... Al final tampoco hay tanta gente con la que uno pueda compatibilizar hasta el grado de tener un proyecto sólido con vistas a futuro. Las cosas como son. Aunque al final sí el amor no es correpondido las cosas caen por su propio peso...

Al tío que dejó su novia por otra de 10 años te haya cumplido su objetivo tener hijos le puede salir mal la jugada por el otro lado.

Y vamos a ser sinceros con no suegro creerlo sino también educarlo y para ello necesitas pasar tiempo. tiempo de calidad

Verlo un fin de semana del ganador muy poco tiempo vas a poder pasar con él porque no seas padre por Skype amén de todos los líos judiciales que le pueden afectar a él psicológicamente tanto al niño como al padre.

que muchos menas autóctonos o kinquis vienen de familias disfuncionales con muchas heridas emocionales.

Este video deberia de ser de obligado visionado para todo el mundo. Por qué luego vienen los lloros (a pesar de ser mayorcitos).


----------



## AsustaLerdos (13 Sep 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Y te crees que lo que describo es la peli de virgen a los 40 y no la realidad de la muchedumbre de hoy en día... Voy a creer que eres estúpido de verdad.



Ufff te vas al ignore por deficiente social que no sabe mantener una conversacion sin insultar al projimo.
No olvides tu babermonguer!!


----------



## Esse est deus (13 Sep 2022)

A ver, si una mujer no tiene hijos es porque le hemos fallado como sociedad y lo sabeis. Ella es igual al hombre y por tanto sus prioridades han de ser iguales a las de los hombres. Si en un momento dado una mujer tiene el capricho de ser papá, y no puede, no es culpa suya, es una víctima de una sociedad injusta y antediluviana (siempre hay que apelar al pasado, aunque no concuerde).


----------



## LuismarpIe (13 Sep 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Tener hijos o no tenerles es una elección que debes desear y querer, y *hoy día mucha gente tiene hijos como el que se compra el último modelo de iPhone, es decir, por estar al día con la sociedad*... Yo veo a gente con críos de 5 años que aún le siguen dando a la coca, las fiestas desmesuradas y en definitiva haciendo la vida de un adolescente, solo que con 38 o 40 años...
> 
> Hay personas que deberían haber nacido estériles, sin mas.
> 
> ...



Pero si la sociedad incita por todas partes a no tener hijos!!


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (13 Sep 2022)

yo me case a los 13, preñe a mi novia de 12, asi te los crian tus padres, todavia soy NINI, cuando ya no pueda vivir de mis padres vivire de mis hijos, hackeo total a la vida, aprended betillas.


----------



## Lian (13 Sep 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Pero si la sociedad incita por todas partes a no tener hijos!!



No has entendido lo que he querido decir, la poca gente que tiene hijos luego no saben hacer el papel de padres, se creen que pueden hacer la misma vida que antes, y no es ni por asomo lo parecido. Tienen un niño pero hacen mas caso al iPhone y al Instagram.


----------



## bladu (14 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Yo tengo una amiga científica que estuvo en oxford. Tuvo hijos porque se hecho pareja cuando estudio en la universidad aqui y el viajo con ella alli. El le cuida al crio, sino imposible. Con el tema este de que GB se salió de la EU se volvieron a España, ahora creo que andan por Francia.
> 
> Y otras dos que son medica forense y ingeniera industrial. No han sido madres porque no han podido no porque no han querido. A la medica la dejo su novio arquitecto porque era de otra cuidad y despues de X años de noviazgo mas años mas de noviazgo a distancia se preguntaron que demonios iban a hacer con su vida el con un despacho en una cuidad y el con una plaza en el juzgado de mi ciudad. Algo le paso a la ingeniera que tenia un puesto itinerante por toda España, es decir, la fabrica la mandaba a supervisar otras fabricas y el novio era medico en mi ciudad, niño de papa con una clínica que tenia que heredar así que a los pocos años se fue a su ciudad. Ella propuso comprar otra casa a media distancia entre ambas su ciudad y alquilar su chalet pero el tipo no quería viajar unos cuantos kilómetros a la cuidad (anda que si llega a vivir en Madrid) y ella no quería pagar una hipoteca en la cuidad de el porque además no entendía el cambio cuando la clínica aun la llevaba el padre, así que nada. Luego nació su primer sobrino y como tiene vida itinerante aunque medito ser madre soltera vio que con ese tipo de vida era imposible.
> 
> Es mas facil que una cajera o una loca del coño infantil y con ganas de fiesta, crié un hijo que una mujer que ha estudiado y encima le va bien en el curro. Mas que nada porque son currazos de mucho trabajo e implicación.



No se puede tener todo en la vída. Al final la vida es una sucesión de elecciones que te aboca al estado donde te encuentras.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (14 Sep 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> osea ninguno de tus hijos tiene hijos
> 
> tienes que haber sido un padre de mierda pero de mierda y haber cagado verdaderos retrasados
> 
> me viene a la mente ver a mis padres con mis sobrinos y me queda claro que eres un tarado boomer de manual



Vaya, otro amargadito que no concibe y envidia a muerte a la gente que ha decidido disfrutar de la vida y dedicarse a ellos mismos y su propio enriquecimiento espiritual y no quemar su vida en criar larvas


----------



## nelsoncito (14 Sep 2022)

bladu dijo:


> ...
> 
> Al tío que dejó su novia por otra de 10 años te haya cumplido su objetivo tener hijos le puede salir mal la jugada por el otro lado.
> 
> ...



¿En qué idioma hablas, hijo de puta?


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Sep 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Vaya, otro amargadito que no concibe y envidia a muerte a la gente que ha decidido disfrutar de la vida y dedicarse a ellos mismos y su propio enriquecimiento espiritual y no quemar su vida en criar larvas



ramas muertas de la evolución.


----------



## Avulense64 (14 Sep 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Generalizar: Considerar y tratar de manera general cualquier punto o cuestión . 3. tr. Abstraer lo que es común y esencial a muchas cosas , para formar un concepto general que las comprenda todas .
> 
> Y pensaba en explicarte los efectos de la testosterona en el cuerpo humano, pero me pareces un poco subnormal, así que no voy a perder el tiempo.



Claro que sí tontito   Dile a tu mujer lo que piensas de ella,pero no hay huevos que acabas en el sofá como poco, mejor soltar paridas en un foro.


----------



## Avulense64 (14 Sep 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La mayoría pasa ampliamente de 40.



No sé yo.,.. aún así la edad mental de muchos es de 12 y gracias, mucho odia- mujeres (ejj que no quiero saber nada de ellas pero me paso el 99% del tiempo hablando y pensando en ellas) pero el día que una les haga caso... pierden hasta la camisa


----------



## Avulense64 (14 Sep 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Tu eres retardado y un cínico, mujeres al aire libre... tocate los Huevos, si bar por la montaña y caso todos son tíos o en bici o corriendo. Last mujeres están viendo tiendas por el centro de lar grandes ciudades y siempre en grupo o con alguien aunque sea un perro. Una mujer sola lo primero que hace es sacar el móvil partes solar el truño de palabras que se le agolpan en el cerebro. Mientras un hombre de entretiene en el silencio mirando coches o culos.



En actividades culturales y de naturaleza, casi todo mujeres. Hablo de actividades grupales. Viendo tiendas hay mujeres, ¿y? muchos hombres también.
Muchas mujeres también se saben entretener solas, siento que solo conozcas petardas (por algo será)


----------



## Avulense64 (14 Sep 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Son contradicciones "sanas".
> Dicen que hay que tener hijos, pero desprecian a los niños, a los que, efectivamente, con frecuencia llaman, despectivamente, LARVAS.
> Dicen que no se interesan por las mujeres porque son todas poco menos que la maldad personificada, pero se pasan el día hablando de ellas.
> Dicen que hay que atender a los niños, pero ellos se pasan 24 horas con sus vídeo juegos y sus series y desprecian a los hombres que se ocupan de los críos.
> ...



Tarados, sin más. La gente sana no dice esa barbaridades.


----------



## bladu (14 Sep 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿En qué idioma hablas, hijo de puta?



Estoy usando el modo oral. Que no me voy a poner a escribir todo ese párrafo de motu propio . A veces funciona bien otras veces menos bienpero bueno os podéis quedar con la moraleja ya lo corregiré si acaso más tarde.

De todas formas tú no te preocupes que es el lenguaje solo lo entiende tu madre tú bastante tienes con haber nacido después de recibir tan poca dosis de oxígeno en el cerebro un poquito menos y no naces


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Sep 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Pero para llegar a esa posición de poder desde donde una persona pueda ejercer el mal a tanta escala para que sea reseñable, se deben de poseer ciertas cualidades mayormente intrínsecas al género masculino.
> Según la estadística, son las mujeres las que perpetran la mayor cantidad de asesinatos de sus hijos, y ningún crimen me parece que supere en horror a ese.
> 
> Eh, que ya nos conocemos. Que no estoy diciendo que todas las mujeres sean potenciales asesinas y tu ya me has demostrado ser bastante "simple"



Creo que usted anda muy mal de comprensión lectora. Estimo que su CI no da para más.

En primer lugar, yo hablaba en mi post de dictadores, tiranos, pero también de TORTURADORES (los hay en ciertos ámbitos familiares e incluso laborales o a nivel de delincuentes comunes), maltratadores (más de lo mismo, en el ámbito familiar y a nivel laboral LOS HAY), seres vengativos, por todas partes, etc.

En cuanto al poder y características intrínsecamente masculinas, más de lo mismo. Su CI no da para entender que mujeres de poder ha habido y hay unas cuantas. Me dirá que es por las cuotas de género actuales y blablabla, ... LEA ALGO DE HISTORIA.

En cuanto a las mujeres que perpetran el mayor número de asesinatos de sus hijos, ¿qué porcentaje del número de asesinatos totales supone? Me dirá que es execrable matar a un hijo, y esa moralina toda que sueltan los que justifican todo tipo de atropellos, incluida la misoginia extrema pero se rasgan las vestiduras ante la idea de que una MUJER tiene en sus manos el control de la vida de los varones no nacidos e incluso de los niños.
Las mujeres son las que pasan más tiempo con sus hijos, y de la misma manera que la inmensa mayoría de abusos sexuales ocurren en las familias, el mayor porcentaje de asesinatos tienen lugar en las familias, sobre todo por parte de aquellos con quienes más tiempo pasa la víctima.
De todas maneras, repito la pregunta, ¿cuántas mujeres mataron a sus hijos de unos años para acá, en España? ¿cuántos hombres hicieron lo mismo?

Se lo respondo yo porque usted va a eludir la pregunta.

*El Gobierno reconoce por primera vez que las madres matan a sus hijos tanto como los padres*
El Ministerio de Justicia admite que *26 mujeres han asesinado a sus hijos desde 2007, frente a 24 hombres*, a pregunta de una senadora del Partido Popular









El Gobierno reconoce por primera vez que las madres matan a sus hijos tanto como los padres


26 menores han sido asesinados por sus madres desde 2007, mientras que 24 padres han acabado con la vida de sus descendientes. En total, 50 filicidios




theobjective.com





La diferencia, como ve, es muy pequeña. 26 filicidios cometidos por mujeres desde 2007, frente a 24 niños asesinados por sus propios padres varones. DIFERENCIA NIMIA, que no es significativa pues se estudia un período de tiempo relativamente corto, 15 años. Y dato además, que viene a confirmar lo dicho en este foro en posts anteriores, LA MALDAD no sabe de sexos. ¿Lo entiende ahora o es demasiado SIMPLE para entenderlo?
Pese a que, como digo, las mujeres pasan mucho más tiempo, de media, con sus hijos, que los hombres.

Por otra parte, ¿de qué sexo son la inmensa mayoría de asesinos de España y de los demás países del mundo?

Crímenes peores que matar, conozco unos cuantos, y de esos participan muchos hombres. ¿Le suena la tortura física o psicológica?

En cuanto a que usted no está diciendo que todas las mujeres sean unas potenciales asesinas, verá usted, SER ULTRASIMPLE, TOOOOODOS somos asesinos potenciales, todos. Lea algo, que se le nota muy poquito instruido. Muuy poquito.

Y, por último, cuando dijo "los hombres son simples", entiendo que usted es hombre, ¿cierto? Se entiende también que generalizaba, que se incluía. De esa frase no se puede deducir otra cosa. Así que, el único simple aquí, Sr. Froco, es usted, y además reconocido por usted mismo. Reconocido y confirmado a través de sus argumentarios de parvulario, que es lo que usted es, un párvulo poco espabilado.


----------



## ruvigri (14 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Los hijos son los traedores de los mayores problemas a las parejas y al equilibrio vital de las personas.



No debes de tener hijos claro.


----------



## JimTonic (14 Sep 2022)

yo tratare mi caso aqui

siempre he sido muy inmaduro, y las veces que he tenido una relacion formal para formar una familia, siempre ha salido mal. Una porque ella tenia depresión y la dejé y otra porque me puso los cuernos y la dejé


Asi que también se que tal como estan las cosas en españa con las mujeres, mi nivel de inmadurez, casi mejor que no me haya casado porque hubiera soportado poco esa vida. Si siempre he querido tener hijos, pero se lo que cuesta criarlos, y ya soy un juguete roto por todo lo que me han hecho asi que confio poco en las personas


si, gano dinero, tengo vida independiente en un chalet con una proxima piscina, soy directivo, coche de empresa, y salgo mucho, y hago deporte (aunque tengo sobpeso que aleja aun mas a las tias), y hago actividades con amigos, quiero decir con eso que siempre tienes que dar lo mejor, para mi la mejor opcion de vida es estar con una mujer que te quiera y tener hijos, y la segunda opcion de vida es vivir tranquilo y con lujos haciendo lo que quieres con dinero y salud y no depender de nadie

hay que saber donde estas, para mi la epoca de encontrar a una buena mujer en la universidad o a los 30 ya paso, y solo encuentro las sobras, como mujeres, al igual yo soy las sobras o el descarte de muchas mujeres. Ademas que el 50% de la culpa es mia que solo me gustan pivones y claro un pivon con 40 tiene aparejado muchos km. No me quejo, se cual es la realidad y se que he fallado en mi obkjetivo vital de tener hijos, pero no culpo a nadie, sino a mi mismo, a estar todo el dia de fiesta borracho, y mis peleas de la juventud, a pasarme 8 años de mi vida encerrado en una biblioteca para conseguir el titulo (los ultimos 4 literal engorde 40 kilos). Es la vida que me toco y decidi vivir, aunque no sabia lo que se ahora. No culpo a nadie asi que carpe diem


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Sep 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> A ver, si una mujer no tiene hijos es porque le hemos fallado como sociedad y lo sabeis. Ella es igual al hombre y por tanto sus prioridades han de ser iguales a las de los hombres. Si en un momento dado una mujer tiene el capricho de ser papá, y no puede, no es culpa suya, es una víctima de una sociedad injusta y antediluviana (siempre hay que apelar al pasado, aunque no concuerde).



Muchas mujeres no quieren tener hijos y punto. Y así lo reconocen, NO le echan la culpa a nadie. Es su decisión.
Culpas es las que buscáis algunos aquí. ¿Que la natalidad baja en España? Y ya le echáis la culpa a ellas que según vosotros son egoístas, polifolladas, politatuadas, depravadas, y no sé cuántas gilipolleces y barbaridades más.
No decís lo mismo de los varones que pasan de la paternidad como de la mier...


----------



## Nigury (14 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ayer me enteraba del caso de una familiar que está deprimida y en baja por no poder tener hijos. Comenzó con 35 a intentarlo y ahora con 37 está cerca de tirar la toalla. El marido hombre de 39 tacos y veremos si no la deja.
> 
> Así conozco al menos 3 casos más entre el trabajo y conocidos.
> 
> Jijijeismo hasta entrados los 30, viajecitos y creer que el tiempo no corre pasa facturas. Veneración del infantilismo.



A joderse, hasta los 35 ji ji ja ja, follando cuando les apetece sin ninguna intención de tener hijos, por mucho que lo digan luego que si, que ellas estaban buscando al hombre ideal. MENTIRA.

Luego claro, llegan a los 35 años, el reloj biológico les dice que se acercan al periodo de descuento y empiezan las prisas, y sobretodo a quejarse por todas partes que el hombre con el que están en ese momento y ha conocido hace menos de 6 meses no se quiere comprometer a tener un crio con ella, que si los tíos son unos inmaduros, las depresiones y demás.

Y cuidado no se te ocurra cuestionarles lo que han estado haciendo desde los 16 hasta los 35 años cuando follaban con métodos anticonceptivos y los múltiples novios, ligues, y demás, que entonces eres todo lo malo del mundo.

Y no me vengáis con lo de "es que claro, es dificil criar un bebe siendo joven en España..." ya que conozco casos de crías de familia 'con recursos', a las cuales se las ha proporcionado un piso en una de las principales ciudades de España, dinero todos los meses, y han estado toreando a la familia sin estudiar ni trabajar, mientras se han dedicado a vivir la vida durante años y años.


----------



## Lady_A (14 Sep 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Creo que usted anda muy mal de comprensión lectora. Estimo que su CI no da para más.
> 
> En primer lugar, yo hablaba en mi post de dictadores, tiranos, pero también de TORTURADORES (los hay en ciertos ámbitos familiares e incluso laborales o a nivel de delincuentes comunes), maltratadores (más de lo mismo, en el ámbito familiar y a nivel laboral LOS HAY), seres vengativos, por todas partes, etc.
> 
> ...



Que no le puedes explicar que la mayoria de atracadores, asesinos, asesinos a sueldo, violadores, terroristas, pedrastras, estafadores, dictadores, tiranos, asesinos en serie, los que provocan accidentes por ir bebidos, psicopatas y sociopatas, maltratadores de animales etc... son hombres en un por centaje abrumadoramente grande, para desgracia de todOs

Ya lo sabe. Pero no te va a reconocer que los hombres por desgracia suelen tener un mayor perfil antisocial y por tanto para desgracia de todos que somos sus victimas potenciales.

Un señor que te mete un navajazo por creer que le has mirado mal o que se lía a ostias porque le has rayado su coche o que lleva su perro de presa no atado aun sabiendo que atemoriza, es buena persona por definicion, la señora que no se salta ni un semáforo y que no bebe si conduce no, esa es una arpía porque tarda en darte los impresos en la administración o te hace esperar. Pues yo veo ahi diferente maldad, una es una idiota y los otros un peligro social.

Sobre los asesinatos de críos. Ya salieron estadísticas (yo las pase), en todos los rangos de edad era parecido, salvo en los adolescentes donde por desgracia si habia mayor numero de asesinos de adolescentes por sus padres. No puedo explicar el motivo pero así era. Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que hay madres solteras pero muchos menos padres solteros. Es decir, un mayor numero de mujeres estan cuidando su hijo en exclusiva por tanto no tienen de la otra figura. Así que mucho me temo que esa pequeña diferencia a favor de las mujeres tambien se puede deber a eso. Mas mujeres en total estan cuidando a niños que hombres. Si hay menos hombres cuidando a niños o en


Froco dijo:


> Pero para llegar a esa posición de poder desde donde una persona pueda ejercer el mal a tanta escala para que sea reseñable, se deben de poseer ciertas cualidades mayormente intrínsecas al género masculino.
> Según la estadística, son las mujeres las que perpetran la mayor cantidad de asesinatos de sus hijos, y ningún crimen me parece que supere en horror a ese.
> 
> Eh, que ya nos conocemos. Que no estoy diciendo que todas las mujeres sean potenciales asesinas y tu ya me has demostrado ser bastante "simple"



Te han explicado muy bien.

El dato de felicidios es semejante en ambos sexos, en todos los tramos de edad de los crios. Y sin tener en cuenta que hay muchas mas mujeres en contacto en exclusiva con los niños porque hay mas madres solteras que padres solteros.

Por lo demás, el resto de mi mensaje. Los hombres cometen mas crímenes de toda indole para desgracia de todos, hombres y mujeres, que somos sus victimas objetivas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (14 Sep 2022)

Nigury dijo:


> A joderse, hasta los 35 ji ji ja ja, follando cuando les apetece sin ninguna intención de tener hijos, por mucho que lo digan luego que si, que ellas estaban buscando al hombre ideal. MENTIRA.
> 
> Luego claro, llegan a los 35 años, el reloj biológico les dice que se acercan al periodo de descuento y empiezan las prisas, y sobretodo a quejarse por todas partes que el hombre con el que están en ese momento y ha conocido hace menos de 6 meses no se quiere comprometer a tener un crio con ella, que si los tíos son unos inmaduros, las depresiones y demás.
> 
> ...



Así es, conozco a una que ya con 40 se lió con uno de 29 que casi no salía de la casa de sus padres, iba ella a verle allí, duraron 3
Años y luego se quejaba de que era un parado, pues que se esperaba?

Ahora sigue acumulando fracasos y traumas.


----------



## JimTonic (14 Sep 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Muchas mujeres no quieren tener hijos y punto. Y así lo reconocen, NO le echan la culpa a nadie. Es su decisión.
> Culpas es las que buscáis algunos aquí. ¿Que la natalidad baja en España? Y ya le echáis la culpa a ellas que según vosotros son egoístas, polifolladas, politatuadas, depravadas, y no sé cuántas gilipolleces y barbaridades más.
> No decís lo mismo de los varones que pasan de la paternidad como de la mier...





mira si yo ya he abandondo la posibilidad de tener hijos, aunque es un anhelo vital, y ha sido porque la vida no me ha dejado ora opcion, pero soy sincero conmigo mismo. ALcoholico, gordo, calvo, fiestero .... no soy atrayente y no he hecho nada para cambiarlo. Pero el no tener hijos ha sido culpa mia, y por no habermelo tomado en serio

El 99,999999% de las mujeres que dicen eso, que ya no quieren tener hijos, que lo han decidido, es porque se engañan a si mismas. Serian sinceras si dijeran, yo buscaba a un brad pit multimillonario, pero no lo he encontrado, asi que la vida ha ido pasando y ya no puedo tener hijos. Pero claro eso iria contra las mujeres que nunca reconocen que la culpa es suya. Es mejor decir, no yo ya he pasado esa fase y he decidido que es mejor no tener hijos


----------



## Catalinius (14 Sep 2022)

ruvigri dijo:


> No debes de tener hijos claro.



Uno, este año en la Uni


----------



## JimTonic (14 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Que no le puedes explicar que la mayoria de atracadores, asesinos, asesinos a sueldo, violadores, terroristas, violadores, estafadores, dictadores, tiranos, asesinos en serie, los que provocan accidentes por ir bebidos, psicopatas y sociopatas, maltratadores de animales etc... son hombres en un por centaje abrumadoramente grande, para desgracia de todOs
> 
> Ya lo sabe. Pero no te va a reconocer que los hombres por desgracia suelen tener un mayor perfil antisocial y por tanto para desgracia de todos que somos sus victimas potenciales.
> 
> ...




perdona, pero las cifras de asesinatos de mujeres, hasta el 2015 que fue prohibido recoger estadisticas en este sentido era de16 niños muertos a manos del padre y mas de 70 de niños muertos a manos de la madre


----------



## Artorias (14 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Pues yo creo que es al revés, si por soledad te refieres a no tener pareja. Ellas son más activas en lo que a aficiones se refiere, vete a cualquier actividad grupal y la mayoría mujeres, actividades culturales, al aire libre, viajes organizados, excursiones...hombres somos 4. Ellas tienen más herramientas para pasarlo bien sin un maromo al lado. Es lo que veo cuando voy con mi mujer a alguna actividad de ese tipo, tías casi todo.



Si haces actividades de charos, que es lo que haces tu en compañia de tu charo, logico que encuentres solo a charos. Ningun hombre normal va a esas actividades, solo van manginas como tu.

Ahora bien, si haces actividades de hombres como puede ser deporte pues te daras cuenta que el 90% de personas que te encuentras en gimnasios, en pistas polideportivas jugando futbol sala, tenis y demas o en el monte corriendo o haciendo MTB son hombres, solos o en grupo pero hombres.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> No sé yo.,.. aún así la edad mental de muchos es de 12 y gracias, mucho odia- mujeres (ejj que no quiero saber nada de ellas pero me paso el 99% del tiempo hablando y pensando en ellas) pero el día que una les haga caso... pierden hasta la camisa



Supongo que están frustrados porque ninguna las aguanta. Echan de menos aquellos tiempos lejanos ya, en los que los hombres se hacían obedecer en casa a golpe de cinturón y ellas aguantaban palizas de espanto por guardar las apariencias y porque la sociedad veía normal y aceptable que un hombre pegara de vez en cuando a su mujer y a sus propios hijos. Hoy el que no vale, se queda solo. Algunos pensaban que eso jamás llegaría porque ellos son "superiores". El amor se gana. Nada se regala en esta vida, menos lo que nos da la genética.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> perdona, pero las cifras de asesinatos de mujeres, hasta el 2015 que fue prohibido recoger estadisticas en este sentido era de16 niños muertos a manos del padre y mas de 70 de niños muertos a manos de la madre



¿De dónde sacas esos datos? Fuente?


----------



## JimTonic (14 Sep 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿De dónde sacas esos datos? Fuente?




lo dijo el año pasado un inspector de policia en un programa, todo el mundo lo flipo


no se si estará por youtube


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> mira si yo ya he abandondo la posibilidad de tener hijos, aunque es un anhelo vital, y ha sido porque la vida no me ha dejado ora opcion, pero soy sincero conmigo mismo. ALcoholico, gordo, calvo, fiestero .... no soy atrayente y no he hecho nada para cambiarlo. Pero el no tener hijos ha sido culpa mia, y por no habermelo tomado en serio
> 
> El 99,999999% de las mujeres que dicen eso, que ya no quieren tener hijos, que lo han decidido, es porque se engañan a si mismas. Serian sinceras si dijeran, yo buscaba a un brad pit multimillonario, pero no lo he encontrado, asi que la vida ha ido pasando y ya no puedo tener hijos. Pero claro eso iria contra las mujeres que nunca reconocen que la culpa es suya. Es mejor decir, no yo ya he pasado esa fase y he decidido que es mejor no tener hijos



Vamos, que como tú quieres tener hijos, crees que todo el mundo desea tener hijos. Pues "genial" y muy "lógica" tu extrapolación.
Por otra parte, veo que desconoces el significado del concepto "CULPA". Si una mujer dice que NO quiere tener hijos, NO le está echando la culpa a nadie. Es más, no cabe hablar de culpa aquí, es simplemente UNA DECISIÓN personal.

Luego tú te montas la paja mental de que se autoengañan, ¿qué sabes tú si se engañan o no? ¿estás en sus cabezas?
Pajas mentales, más pajas mentales.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> lo dijo el año pasado un inspector de policia en un programa, todo el mundo lo flipo
> 
> 
> no se si estará por youtube




Ya claro, sí, ...
Lo dijo no sé quién un día. A lo mejor lo soñaste.
O lo imaginaste. A saber, ...


----------



## Lady_A (14 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> perdona, pero las cifras de asesinatos de mujeres, hasta el 2015 que fue prohibido recoger estadisticas en este sentido era de16 niños muertos a manos del padre y mas de 70 de niños muertos a manos de la madre



Que no. Ese dato es erróneo. ¿Quieres uno actualizado de condenas por asesinato a niños por parte de sus padres?

Ya fue ofrecido. Lo hizo el ministerio de justicia.









El Gobierno reconoce por primera vez que las madres matan a sus hijos tanto como los padres


26 menores han sido asesinados por sus madres desde 2007, mientras que 24 padres han acabado con la vida de sus descendientes. En total, 50 filicidios




theobjective.com





26 filicidios (mujeres) frente a 24 filicidios (hombres). Eso teniendo en cuenta que hay mas mujeres que cuidan en exclusiva a sus hijos por tanto hay mas mujeres en exclusiva con niños que hombres.

Y sin tener en cuenta que para desgracia de algunos de esos crios, seran fruto de un transtorno psiquiátrico conocido como depresión post parto, que lógicamente no padecen los hombres. Basicamente porque no tienen ese cambio hormonal.

Así que no. Las mujeres no matan mas a sus críos, matan en igualdad pese a haber mas mujeres en contacto en exclusiva con sus hijos frente a hombres.

Dejad de soltar bulazos. Ya hay datos.

Ademas se sabe (por otros estudios) hasta los tramos por edad. La mayoria de filicidios en la mujer es de neonatos mientras que despues de los primeros meses aumenta el % de probabilidad de que sea el padre.

Así que mirado en perspectiva habiendo mayor numero de mujeres que cuidan críos que hombres (siempre habra mas madres solteras que padres solteros), en realidad se podria decir que ellos matan hasta mas en proporción.


----------



## Catalinius (14 Sep 2022)

Porque hasta las mujeres tenemos derecho a divertirnos y decidir cuando poner nuestro cuerpo y mente a disposición de un embarazo y críar niños, solo faltaba, ja, ja, ja.


----------



## JimTonic (14 Sep 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Vamos, que como tú quieres tener hijos, crees que todo el mundo desea tener hijos. Pues "genial" y muy "lógica" tu extrapolación.
> Por otra parte, veo que desconoces el significado del concepto "CULPA". Si una mujer dice que NO quiere tener hijos, NO le está echando la culpa a nadie. Es más, no cabe hablar de culpa aquí, es simplemente UNA DECISIÓN personal.
> 
> Luego tú te montas la paja mental de que se autoengañan, ¿qué sabes tú si se engañan o no? ¿estás en sus cabezas?
> Pajas mentales, más pajas mentales.




una mujer quiere tener hijos siempre, es su naturaleza, el que se está engañando eres tu. Dios no sha puesto en la tierra para eso.


y si se autoengañan, porque la otra alternativa es dura


----------



## Catalinius (14 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> una mujer quiere tener hijos siempre, es su naturaleza, el que se está engañando eres tu. Dios no sha puesto en la tierra para eso.
> 
> 
> y si se autoengañan, porque la otra alternativa es dura



Qué chorrada!, como los hombres está en su naturaleza ser heteros y mira tu por donde que no todos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> una mujer quiere tener hijos siempre, es su naturaleza, el que se está engañando eres tu. Dios no sha puesto en la tierra para eso.
> 
> 
> y si se autoengañan, porque la otra alternativa es dura



¡GEEEENIAL!
¡No puedo creerme este nivel de garrulismo!
Por esa regla de tres, los hombres también habríamos de desear tener hijos, TOOODOS. ¿No tienes amigos que no desean ser padres?
¿Todos tus amigos están deseando ser padres?


----------



## JimTonic (14 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Que no. Ese dato es erróneo. ¿Quieres uno actualizado de condenas por asesinato a niños por parte de sus padres?
> 
> Ya fue ofrecido. Lo hizo el ministerio de justicia.
> 
> ...



mira en chile es un 70% a favor de las muejres




leete aqui en estos videos como maniuplan en españa


----------



## JimTonic (14 Sep 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¡GEEEENIAL!
> ¡No puedo creerme este nivel de garrulismo!
> Por esa regla de tres, los hombres también habríamos de desear tener hijos, TOOODOS. ¿No tienes amigos que no desean ser padres?
> ¿Todos tus amigos están deseando ser padres?




no es garrulismo, a mi me da igual, he hablado con varias mujeres sobre este tema y muchas con 40 se engañan con 50 te lo reconocen. las que tienen hijos y las que no


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Sep 2022)

Nigury dijo:


> A joderse, hasta los 35 ji ji ja ja, follando cuando les apetece sin ninguna intención de tener hijos, por mucho que lo digan luego que si, que ellas estaban buscando al hombre ideal. MENTIRA.
> 
> Luego claro, llegan a los 35 años, el reloj biológico les dice que se acercan al periodo de descuento y empiezan las prisas, y sobretodo a quejarse por todas partes que el hombre con el que están en ese momento y ha conocido hace menos de 6 meses no se quiere comprometer a tener un crio con ella, que si los tíos son unos inmaduros, las depresiones y demás.
> 
> ...




Joder también se jode más de una con dos o tres niños a cargo, sin recibir más ayuda de los padres de las criaturas que alguna llamada de vez en cuando.
Joder se jode la que quiere tener hijos y no puede o no encuentra con quien. A las demás, les da igual.
Y crías con piso propio y recursos para criar hijos con 24 o 25 años, debe haber cuatro en todo el país. Así que, menos lobos, que esto no va de cuentos, sino de la vida real.


----------



## Catalinius (14 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> no es garrulismo, a mi me da igual, he hablado con varias mujeres sobre este tema y muchas con 40 se engañan con 50 te lo reconocen. las que tienen hijos y las que no



Se engañan dice, ja, ja, ja, tu palurdismo es desorbitado no te engañes.


----------



## Lady_A (14 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> mira en chile es un 70% a favor de las muejres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eres un troll queda demostrado. Te dan datos de condenas del ministerio de justicia que es el único que tiene esos datos y pones noseque.

En chile... porque chile es España, porque chile tiene aborto libre...Aish... porque en Chile no hay mas madres solteras...

Chile no es España, no se parece en nada ni las mujeres pueden abortar si lo desean, primero pq no disponen de nuestra legislación ni de nuestra sanidad, ni son ricas para irse a la conchinchina, por lo que se tienen que quedar con los hijos no deseados, tb hay mas violaciones y abusos... y mas madres solteras.

Ese dato solo despeja una duda. Que sin aborto habría mas críos muertos, que con mas abusos y violaciones hay mas críos muertos, sin poder decidir hay mas abandonó o críos muertos, y que sin igualdad y con padres irresponsables tambien hay más críos muertos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> no es garrulismo, a mi me da igual, he hablado con varias mujeres sobre este tema y muchas con 40 se engañan con 50 te lo reconocen. las que tienen hijos y las que no



Ah, bueno, si lo dicen tus amigas imaginarias, será verdad. No tienes vida social, pero curiosamente conoces mujeres de ese rango de edad que te cuentan sus intimidades. No se lo cuentan a nadie más, solo a ti, ..., jajaja, ...

¡Te tienes que reír con estas pajas mentales!


----------



## Froco (14 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Claro que sí tontito   Dile a tu mujer lo que piensas de ella,pero no hay huevos que acabas en el sofá como poco, mejor soltar paridas en un foro.



La muñeca hinchable no tiene esos problemas ¿eh pillin?


----------



## Adicto (14 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué chorrada!, como los hombres está en su naturaleza ser heteros y mira tu por donde que no todos.



No, en la naturaleza del hombre está meterla en caliente.
Por eso los hombres no se fían de los curas, saben que ahí hay algo raro.


----------



## JimTonic (14 Sep 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ah, bueno, si lo dicen tus amigas imaginarias, será verdad. No tienes vida social, pero curiosamente conoces mujeres de ese rango de edad que te cuentan sus intimidades. No se lo cuentan a nadie más, solo a ti, ..., jajaja, ...
> 
> ¡Te tienes que reír con estas pajas mentales!




salia con una chica con su vida un poco Distraida, siempre me repetia que en su vida lo mas importante era su hijo

salia con otra chica con tres hijos, que no ganaba mucho, un dia de cena con sus amigas una que era una mujer exitosa profesional trabajando en inglaterra en una universiad importante viajando por el mundo con casi 50 años, reconocio en la cena que ella se cambiaria al instante por la cchica arruinada de los 3 niños

A la chica de la depresion que la deje con 36 años, a los dos meses embarazada y sin depresion

otra chica que se ha pasado la vida viajando ahora con 41 años dice que ella tuvo que tomar la decision de no tener hijos (se passaba el dia viajando) asi que ahora no era su priopirdad que esa etapa habia viajado. Esta es verdad que parece que es consecuente, pero se que si hubiera venido un maromo buenorro y trabajo representartivo hubiera tenido hijos. Pero vamos eso me lo invento

Otro chica en la universidad a los 20 se entero que era hermafrodita (la enfermedad de anna ibartigutu) ella solo queria tener hijos, entro en una espiral de depresion que lejodio mucho la vida

salia con otra, una azafata un dia me confeso que que habia abortado al volver a casa y encontrar a su novio de mas de 15 años en la cama con otra azafata, me reconocio que se despertaba por las noches oyendo a su hijo llorar. Nunca hable con ella de si queria tener hijos, ni se sentia realizada, pero vamos para mi era claro que seguia enamorada de su ex, y que hubiera tenido muchiisimos hijos con el.


Es verdad que conozco a chicas grandes profesionales y sin hijos y no he hablado con todas y nadie parece que eche de menos a los hijos. Pero vamos me parece claro. Y muchas de las que conozco que no tienen hijos son locas como yo, y ME PARECE a mi que les hubiera encantado tener hijos si hubieran tenido dinero y cierta estabilidad


Llamalo garrulismo, llamalo experiencia de vida, pero es lo que creo


----------



## JimTonic (14 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Eres un troll queda demostrado. Te dan datos de condenas del ministerio de justicia que es el único que tiene esos datos y pones noseque.
> 
> En chile... porque chile es España, porque chile tiene aborto libre...Aish... porque en Chile no hay mas madres solteras...
> 
> ...



no soy un troll porque un telediario de chile donde se habla de que son un 70% en chile


tu hablas de españa y te pongo ejemplos de comentarios en youtube de porque estan ocultado muertes de niños a manos de la madre en España, asi que tu mismo


----------



## CACHICUERNA (14 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Porque hasta las mujeres tenemos derecho a divertirnos y decidir cuando poner nuestro cuerpo y mente a disposición de un embarazo y críar niños, solo faltaba, ja, ja, ja.



De acuerdo, y los hombres desarrollados sencillamente no elegimos ese tipo de mujer para formar una familia. Protocharo,Polifollada y enmurada sólo para descargar. Es así. Mujer decente, joven y con valores adecuados, pueden merecer el riesgo, lo otro es un potencial suicido social, económico, y en todos los aspectos del varón.


----------



## Expat (14 Sep 2022)

Eigentum dijo:


> YO conozco casos de mujeres queriendo tener hijos a los 38, pero no por las tonterias que dicen aquí, sino porque han hecho carrera + master + trabajar en el extranjero, ascensos etc etc... eso de hasta os 38 de fiesta nada, en todo caso a partir de los 30 centrarse más en su carrera laboral en vez de tanta fiesta, y entre que cambias de ciudad pitos y flautas, te plantas en los 40...



Yo esto no lo entiendo. Mi hermana terminó la carrera con 21 (es de finales de año), hizo un master a continuación, se marchó a currar de lo suyo al extranjero, ascendió, regresó a España... en fin, todo lo que comentas en tu mensaje, pero con la diferencia de que a los 26 años estaba embarazada de su primer hijo. No sé si es que mi hermana es una fuera de serie o es que las mujeres que tu conoces querían ser las CEOS de las empresas donde trabajaban. 

Lo que está claro es que si una mujer quiere ser madre tiene que fijar de antemano una fecha coherente para empezar a buscar embarazo, no vaya a ser que se le pase el arroz. Es compatible labrarse una carrera profesional y ser madre antes de los 40, pero claro, si la ambición de la mujer es convertirse en socia del bufete de abogados donde trabaja antes de convertirse en mamá, entonces lo va a tener un pelín complicado.


----------



## Catalinius (14 Sep 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> De acuerdo, y los hombres desarrollados sencillamente no elegimos ese tipo de mujer para formar una familia. Protocharo,Polifollada y enmurada sólo para descargar. Es así. Mujer decente, joven y con valores adecuados, pueden merecer el riesgo, lo otro es un potencial suicido social, económico, y en todos los aspectos del varón.



No te confundas, las mujeres somos las que elegimos macho y de eso tu, poco apetecible


----------



## Chichimango (14 Sep 2022)

Si quieres ser padre por encima de los 30, ya vas tarde. Y por encima de los 40, casi mejor que lo olvides salvo que tengas pasta y te puedas permitir contratar personal que te eche una mano (cocinera, niñera etc.). Yo tuve a mis hijas en torno a los 30 y sé de lo que hablo. Me imagino ahora, con cuarenta y bastantes, teniendo que sacar adelante a un crío y no me veo capaz. Supongo que lo haría, pero muriéndome en vida.

Entre los 20 y los 30 es la edad ideal, entre otras razones, porque los abuelos aún son relativamente jóvenes y les queda energía para echar una mano. Pero claro, esa es justo la edad del copeteo y del postureo y del folleteo descontrolado. Luego la naturaleza se impone, las necesidades cambian pero ya suele ser tarde.


----------



## CACHICUERNA (14 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No te confundas, las mujeres somos las que elegimos macho y de eso tu, poco apetecible



Elegís tener sexo, pareja estable y compromiso los hombres, salvo sims y planchabragas que no tienen más opciones y ni dos dedos de frente. Qué sabrás tu de mi y yo de tí!, argumento infantiloide.


----------



## Catalinius (14 Sep 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> Elegís tener sexo, pareja estable y compromiso los hombres, salvo sims y planchabragas que no tienen más opciones y ni dos dedos de frente. Qué sabrás tu de mi y yo de tí!, argumento infantiloide.



Lo mismo que tus conclusiones de perogrullo campeón.


----------



## CACHICUERNA (14 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lo mismo que tus conclusiones de perogrullo campeón.



Conoces el significado de perogrullo?, me estás dando la razón ahora. Si es que de donde no hay no se puede sacar.


----------



## Catalinius (14 Sep 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> Conoces el significado de perogrullo?, me estás dando la razón ahora. Si es que de donde no hay no se puede sacar.



Exacto, sigues concluyendo igual, ya sabemos que no hay de dónde (con tilde) sacar.


----------



## CACHICUERNA (14 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Exacto, sigues concluyendo igual, ya sabemos que no hay de dónde (con tilde) sacar.



Cada vez que hablas sube el pan. Estudia la diferencia en el uso de donde y dónde.


----------



## Catalinius (14 Sep 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> Cada vez que hablas sube el pan. Estudia la diferencia en el uso de donde y dónde.



Mejor tu y me enseñas.


----------



## CACHICUERNA (14 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Mejor tu y me enseñas.



Que te enseñe un profesor, no gasto tiempo con quien no lo merece. Ya no te contesto más.


----------



## Catalinius (14 Sep 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> Que te enseñe un profesor, no gasto tiempo con quien no lo merece. Ya no te contesto más.



Harás bien corazón, por dónde íbamos?


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (14 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Pregunto porque las parejas que no pueden tener hijos si lo intentan y lo intentan no adoptan a uno si tanto desean cuidar a un crio y encima hacen algo por un niño que en segun que países tendrá una vida de mierda?
> 
> Basicamente convierten un drama en un beneficio para ellos y para un pobre ser indefenso. Es un doble acto de humanidad.
> 
> ...



A mí me dejó mi exnovia a los 36 años, yo estudiando una oposición que he aprobado, ella iba a cumplir 37 años. Eh, y llevábamos 15 años. No me dio motivo explícitamente. Ignoro si con 40 que tiene ahora ha sido madre, lo dudo, con pandemia de por medio y demás, a no ser que me hiciera liana, que no descarto. También una patada para mí en vísperas de exámenes, no crees?


----------



## Expat (14 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> A mi primo le paso pero con 32. Se busco una que si quería. Ahora imagina el mismo ejemplo pero siendo una tia, le jodieron la posibilidad de serlo y eso si es una desgracia. Y también conozco algún caso u otra que por no dejar al novio de toda la vida porque tenia dependencia emocional y no se veia buscando pareja a los 36, renuncio a su maternidad. El tipo no le dijo nada hasta que ella tenía 36 añazos y el casi 40 (desde los 18 juntos). La jodio bien jodida pero no tuvo ese valor.
> 
> Conmigo tambien lo intentaron pero yo corte antes, pero me hicieron perder años, el tipo sabia cuando salimos con 28 que yo quería ser madre, hasta el numero de críos, a los tantos (tantos) añazos me suelta que el no. Nunca era el momento adecuado, me plante y me lo soltó. Cosas del pasado que ya poco importa debido al resultado final.



Todas estas historias me parecen surrealistas. Será porque mis padres siempre me dijeron que el tiempo es oro y no vuelve, pero esos noviazgos eternos donde no se habla de tener hijos hasta que llevan siglos juntos es para hacérselo mirar. Mi mujer cuando empezamos a salir fue una de las primeras cosas que me preguntó: si quería tener hijos. Si le hubiera dicho que no me hubiera dado puerta, y con razón, porque ella tenía muy claro que quería ser madre antes de los 30. Tuvimos un noviazgo de tres años y a continuación conseguimos el primer embarazo (ella tenía 27). Tres años despues nació nuestra hija. Si la gente fuera clara, directa y práctica se llevarían menos sorpresas desagradables en la vida.


----------



## Lady_A (14 Sep 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Todas estas historias me parecen surrealistas. Será porque mis padres siempre me dijeron que el tiempo es oro y no vuelve, pero esos noviazgos eternos donde no se habla de tener hijos hasta que llevan siglos juntos es para hacérselo mirar. Mi mujer cuando empezamos a salir fue una de las primeras cosas que me preguntó: si quería tener hijos. Si le hubiera dicho que no me hubiera dado puerta, y con razón, porque ella tenía muy claro que quería ser madre antes de los 30. Tuvimos un noviazgo de tres años y a continuación conseguimos el primer embarazo (ella tenía 27). Tres años despues nació nuestra hija. Si la gente fuera clara, directa y práctica se llevarían menos sorpresas desagradables en la vida.



La gente miente, dice que si y luego que no, no lo tiene claro o simplemente el otr@ da por supuesto que es lo lógico en las parejas, por eso no pregunta. O en mi caso, si te escucha hablar de los críos que quieres tener y no dice ni mu, asumes que si no quiere te lo diría, porque te esta viendo la cara de tonta.


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (14 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> De cosas que hacer en la vida, al comienzo, en la adolescencia, primera juventud, edad adulta. Por eso criar un niño pequeño se le da en general mejor a las mujeres. Los niños exigen muchos y hay que cuidarlos, limpiarlos, vestirlos, entretenerlos, atenderlos, estimularlos, comprar, ir, venir etc. Todo variado, todo diferente.
> 
> Es decir, la monotonía aburre y se necesita mas actividades además de las rutinarias por eso una mujer no es feliz solo cuidando la casa si luego no sociabilizaba en la plaza del pueblo, en casa de una prima o amiga o al fresco, que era lo que hacían las antiguas.
> 
> Necesita actividad, no solo fisica, no solo pasiva como puede ser un libro o una serie o estudiar, necesita variedad de las mismas, entre ella se incluyen las actividades de pareja, como compartir viajes, cine, la rutinaria compra, follar... Compaginar actividad solitaria con social para tener mas que hacer y elegir.



Y cómo explicas que las mujeres tomen muchos más antidepresivos que los hombres?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Sep 2022)

¡Qué compréis los críos ! que van baratos, en ofertas Zelenski.

El que no tiene críos es que es pobre y no los merece.


----------



## Expat (14 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> La gente miente, dice que si y luego que no, no lo tiene claro o simplemente el otr@ da por supuesto que es lo lógico en las parejas, por eso no pregunta. O en mi caso, si te escucha hablar de los críos que quieres tener y no dice ni mu, asumes que si no quiere te lo diría, porque te esta viendo la cara de tonta.



Por eso no hay que asumir nunca nada. Las cosas claras y el chocolate espeso.


----------



## Lady_A (14 Sep 2022)

ansiedadburbujil dijo:


> Y cómo explicas que las mujeres tomen muchos más antidepresivos que los hombres?



Porque las mujeres de siempre tienen mas predisposición a la ansiedad y la depresión por temas hormonales. Unido a que tienen menos reparos a la hora de pedir ayuda o medicarse. Se sabe que hay inframedicacion masculina porque si estan mal no van, por eso hay mas suicidios masculinos.


----------



## CACHICUERNA (14 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Porque las mujeres de siempre tienen mas predisposición a la ansiedad y la depresión por temas hormonales. Unido a que tienen menos reparos a la hora de pedir ayuda o medicarse. Se sabe que hay inframedicacion masculina porque si estan mal no van, por eso hay mas suicidios masculinos.



Buen argumento, no lo había pensado nunca. Al final han creado una sociedad en la que muchas mujeres y hombres no son felices.


----------



## Esse est deus (15 Sep 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Muchas mujeres no quieren tener hijos y punto. Y así lo reconocen, NO le echan la culpa a nadie. Es su decisión.
> Culpas es las que buscáis algunos aquí. ¿Que la natalidad baja en España? Y ya le echáis la culpa a ellas que según vosotros son egoístas, polifolladas, politatuadas, depravadas, y no sé cuántas gilipolleces y barbaridades más.
> No decís lo mismo de los varones que pasan de la paternidad como de la mier...



Por supuesto, la maternidad es una cuestión cultural y una elección personal, yo me estaba refiriendo a las que, en un momento dado, quieren ser papás y no pueden, porque se les ha pasado el arroz o por lo que sea. Si no pueden ser papás, cuando y como ellas digan, es obvio que algo falla en la sociedad para que no puedan cumplir sus deseos.

Ninguna mujer es egoista ni depravada, independientemente de las pollas que haya surcado y los tatuajes que tenga.

No decimos los mismo de los varones porque lo natural en los varones actuales es ser invertidos y querer quedarse preñados en algún momento, gracias a la ciencia, que nos ha librado del horror patriarcal.


----------



## Esse est deus (15 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Porque las mujeres de siempre tienen mas predisposición a la ansiedad y la depresión por temas hormonales. Unido a que tienen menos reparos a la hora de pedir ayuda o medicarse. Se sabe que hay inframedicacion masculina porque si estan mal no van, por eso hay mas suicidios masculinos.



Si coincide es por las hormonas o cualquier factor intrínseco o extrínseco nunca ligado a su voluntad o condición (condición es una cosa que tienen los hombres, como ser malos, asesinos, etc, la mujer no tiene condición, solamente factores externos o internos no computables), y si no coincide es porque ellas son seres elevados (aquí sí de repente aparece una condición positiva, casi una categoría, ex nihilo, si toca y conviene). Y como ellas nunca son ni tienen el problema (luego que su naturaleza es siempre víctima), el problema está siempre y ha de estar como condición sine qua non, en los hombres, que para este caso es que se inframedican, jajajaja, con dos cojones. Y además remato que por eso se suicidan más, que como correlaciono, sumo y me llevo dos, y como soy rubia, me quedo más ancha que larga.

Porque otra cosa no, pero ni analfabeta ni corta hay mujer, menos española.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Sep 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Por supuesto, la maternidad es una cuestión cultural y una elección personal, yo me estaba refiriendo a las que, en un momento dado, quieren ser papás y no pueden, porque se les ha pasado el arroz o por lo que sea. Si no pueden ser papás, cuando y como ellas digan, es obvio que algo falla en la sociedad para que no puedan cumplir sus deseos.
> 
> Ninguna mujer es egoista ni depravada, independientemente de las pollas que haya surcado y los tatuajes que tenga.
> 
> No decimos los mismo de los varones porque lo natural en los varones actuales es ser invertidos y querer quedarse preñados en algún momento, gracias a la ciencia, que nos ha librado del horror patriarcal.



No juegue a manipular, Sr. Esse.
Entre "todas las mujeres son depravadas, ..." y "Ninguna mujer es depravada, ..." hay toda una gama de tonalidades.

Manipulaciones las justas. En todo caso, que cada uno elija su camino y su vida dentro del respeto a los demás. ¿No le parece?


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Sep 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> Buen argumento, no lo había pensado nunca. Al final han creado una sociedad en la que muchas mujeres y hombres no son felices.



La humanidad nunca ha sido feliz. Siempre ha habido gente muy desgraciada, pero de eso no se hablaba, simplemente se daba por sentado que la vida era un valle de lágrimas y que había que joderse.
¿Te imaginas hablando de felicidad en sociedades hambrientas que no sabían si llegarían a mañana porque no había ni un triste mendrugo de pan que llevar a la sopa aguada?
¿O en sociedades donde la esperanza de vida era de menos de 40 años?
Y ya digo, aun así, había gente muy desgraciada. ¿Por qué te crees que en algunas sociedades aún hoy en día hay tanto alcohólico y alcohólica?


----------



## CACHICUERNA (15 Sep 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La humanidad nunca ha sido feliz. Siempre ha habido gente muy desgraciada, pero de eso no se hablaba, simplemente se daba por sentado que la vida era un valle de lágrimas y que había que joderse.
> ¿Te imaginas hablando de felicidad en sociedades hambrientas que no sabían si llegarían a mañana porque no había ni un triste mendrugo de pan que llevar a la sopa aguada?
> ¿O en sociedades donde la esperanza de vida era de menos de 40 años?
> Y ya digo, aun así, había gente muy desgraciada. ¿Por qué te crees que en algunas sociedades aún hoy en día hay tanto alcohólico y alcohólica?



Pero son perspectivas distintas, yo me refiero a la felicidad emocional, como individuos sociales. Por supuesto si la base de la pirámide de las necesidades básicas no está cubierta, no tiene sentido preocuparse por eso.


----------



## PutaBidaTete (15 Sep 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> que adopte un mena, tendra un 2x1



Hijo y violador en uno, combo completo.

Refugee fucks left-wing stepmother


----------



## Esse est deus (15 Sep 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No juegue a manipular, Sr. Esse.
> Entre "todas las mujeres son depravadas, ..." y "Ninguna mujer es depravada, ..." hay toda una gama de tonalidades.
> 
> Manipulaciones las justas. En todo caso, que cada uno elija su camino y su vida dentro del respeto a los demás. ¿No le parece?



Por supuesto, esa es la Gran Ley, libre albedrío, para que cada cual elija su destino.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Sep 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> Pero son perspectivas distintas, yo me refiero a la felicidad emocional, como individuos sociales. Por supuesto si la base de la pirámide de las necesidades básicas no está cubierta, no tiene sentido preocuparse por eso.



¿La felicidad emocional?? ¿Te refieres a la felicidad familiar?

Esa fue siempre penosa en la mayoría de ocasiones. Exceptuando algún que otro matrimonio feliz, los demás eran todos un desastre, una desgracia.
Palizas, malos tratos, malos rollos, amarguras, estrecheces, gente obligada a convivir con suegros, docenas de personas viviendo apiñadas en espacios reducidos.
La vida en familia ha sido para casi todos un infierno.
Por eso algunos, después del trabajo, ya hacían vida en la taberna. La casa solo para dormir.
Al menos ahora la gente se puede divorciar cuando se dan cuenta que el cónyuge es un zumbado/a o trastornado/a, y al menos también, la mayoría no conviven con suegros, primos, cuñados y demás ralea.


----------



## -V_ (hace 34 minutos)

Ahora se pondrán a llorar después del mal que han cometido y la cantidad de vidas de hombres que han arruinado


----------

